# Looking for March Bump Buddies!



## Destinyk

Would love to find some lovely ladies that are due around late February or anytime in March so we can share our wonderful and not so wonderful experiences. Let's follow and support each other on our journeys to parenthood!

This is my first child but all mommies are welcome first child or not.

*NOTE: The codes for our signature graphic can be found on pages 7 and 52! *

My EDD is March 9, 2016 .

Will update bump buddies in a list below with your EDD and stork!
February 28: Hopeful0404
March 02: Daisydreamer :yellow: welcomed Zodi on 2/26/2016 blue bump!
March 05: Amytrisha :angel:
March 09: Destinyk :pink: welcomed Adrianna on 2/27/16!
March 10: Blessedheart :pink:
March 13: Mrswag
March 16: Xstwx
March 17: Allforthegirl :blue:
March 20: Jessica28
March 21: Bellarosa8302 :blue: & Scarlett2 :yellow:
March 22: Bohemiangel 
March 23: Chrissy05 :blue: & Sarahlou372 :blue:
March 24: Bombshellmom :pink:
March 25: NikkiR143 :pink:
March 26: Rcbrown08 & Apaki


----------



## Destinyk

Bumpp


----------



## MrsWag

Hi and congratulations! 

I'm due my second little one around the 13th March :)


----------



## Destinyk

Hello thank you and congratulations to you as well! How're you feeling so far?


----------



## MrsWag

I've got awful acid reflux and feel sick if I don't eat regularly but apart from that, and a load of bloat!, I'm feeling good. How are you feeling?

I'm going to my docs this week to see if I can get an early scan as after 3 losses I'm stressing out a bit!


----------



## Xstwx

Hi Ladies! I would love to join you! 

I have a little boy and we are expecting our second around March 16th but not confirmed yet. 

I have been feeling alright except on and off sickness and bloating. Plus always been tired haha


----------



## Destinyk

Mrswag I can relate to feeling sick when going to long without eating. It's awful, if I'm hungry I have to drop everything and eat otherwise in 30 mins I'm on the verge of vomiting. Overall though I can't complain as I only feel sick then and the only other symptoms I have are peeing like a race horse, a little bloating and cramping. I hope your doc apt goes great! Everything will be perfect don't be worried you have a sticky bean! Sometimes we are our own worst enemy don't stress, even if you can't see much I'm sure you'll see something! I'm trying to shoot for a scan Saturday morning.

Xstwx welcome! Congrats on your 2nd! Hope the sickness wears off soon! When would you like to see the doc?


----------



## Xstwx

I am scheduled to go to the Dr Aug 12th. In reality it's only 3 weeks away but that feels like a lifetime right now. It sounds silly but except for the odd sickness or ache I really don't feel pregnant. Its strange. I think I'm going to get another test to just reassure myself. Wow I've gone crazy haha


----------



## Destinyk

Xstwx haha your not crazy Id hate to wait that long too! I can relate to the not feeling so pregnant, in fact I was telling hubby just today I imagined more symptoms when I "thought" I was pregnant then when I'm actually pregnant! I felt more pregnant when I really wasn't, the mind truly is a powerful thing. I say if taking another test makes you feel better do it, it won't cause any harm! Get a digital one with the weeks I did and it definitely made it feel more "real"


----------



## MrsWag

Destinyk said:


> Mrswag I can relate to feeling sick when going to long without eating. It's awful, if I'm hungry I have to drop everything and eat otherwise in 30 mins I'm on the verge of vomiting. Overall though I can't complain as I only feel sick then and the only other symptoms I have are peeing like a race horse, a little bloating and cramping. I hope your doc apt goes great! Everything will be perfect don't be worried you have a sticky bean! Sometimes we are our own worst enemy don't stress, even if you can't see much I'm sure you'll see something! I'm trying to shoot for a scan Saturday morning.
> 
> Xstwx welcome! Congrats on your 2nd! Hope the sickness wears off soon! When would you like to see the doc?

Welcome Xstwx and congratulations!

Thank you Destinyk :) trying my best to keep busy so I don't stress, luckily my 2.5yo helps with that!! Good luck with getting your scan.


----------



## Destinyk

Mrswag your welcome! Yes they are quite good at keeping us occupied! Thanks for the luck, I'm going to be calling on my lunch break to make an appointment which should be any minute now!


----------



## Xstwx

I ended up taking another test and it came up with a nice bold line so I am happier now. But your right I defiantly felt more pregnant when I wasn't and waiting to test all those months. It's amazing how the mind and body works. Hows everyone feeling today? x


----------



## Destinyk

Xstwx I'm glad you feel better after the test! I'm still feeling pretty good. I'm excited because I made my first ultrasound appointment for Saturday at 9:30! I also think I found the birthing center im going to use so I'm pretty stoked about that! Hubby and I are moving up to Ocala August 31 so I won't be able to check it out in person until then but so far everything I see in their website makes me happy. How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Xstwx

Thats awesome. Even not been there till August still gives you plenty of time should you not like it for some reason after you see it. How far along will you be when you get your scan done? 
I'm doing alright, My IBS seems to be playing up atm. I didn't have it when I was pregnant with DS so I'm a little concerned about how this is going to play out. Hopefully will just sty in the background but we will see.


----------



## Destinyk

Xstwx exactly! I found one other birthing center in the area but the one I mentioned earlier passed the "virtual" interview :haha: with a few more points. When I get my scan on Saturday I will be 6w4d which is still pretty early but I am anxious to see little bean and make sure they're in the right spot. Plus this clinic does them for free so why not! Sorry to hear about your IBS I hope it's just a random flare and will go away just as quickly as it arose!


----------



## Xstwx

Thanks I hope it does too. Seems to be bothered right now by sweet stuff....which sucks!! Because all I want is sweet stuff haha 
Hey if it's free why not right! Thats awesome I wish we had one like that around here! 
I would love to be in a birthing center but OH is firm set on a hospital so I guess as I get the baby he gets the hospital :) 
Are you hoping for a boy or girl??


----------



## Destinyk

Xstwx oh man! I can't even eat anything sweet, just thinking about it makes my stomach turn! Google "Hope Women's Center" you may have one around you because we have 4 different locations, all their services are free! OH is on board with the birthing center simply because it is all women and since he doesn't like the thought of a guy down there he's asking no questions, plus they accept our insurance! If for some reason I'm no longer deemed low risk though I will have no option but to go to a hospital so we're keeping our fingers crossed because honestly I'm not so comfortable with the ideas of a guy down there either! I'm really hoping for a boy but I will be happy either way as long as it's healthy as it's taken us a year to get anything at all, what are you hoping for?


----------



## MrsWag

Xstwx - sorry to hear about you IBS, im a sufferer as well and its no fun somtimes! Hope it calms down soon for you.

Destinyk - yay for finding your birthing centre! Can't wait to hear the results of your scan tomorrow :)

I have a Drs appointment this afternoon to see if they will refer me to the EPAU for a early scan, hoping to get one next week. All my symptoms seem to have gone apart from being so tired all the time, I feel like I could spend all day in bed!


----------



## Xstwx

The closest one we have is like 4 hours away but it looks awesome! Yh I get that, I am going to a practice that has all female Dr's for that reason. Strangely it doesn't seem to bother OH is a male were to be down there. Men can be weird haha 
We are hoping for a girl this time. OH has a son thats 7 and we have our little man thats 15months so a girl would be really nice. I need some pink around this house! But at the end of the day like you I would be happy with whichever as long as they are happy and healthy I'm good! Now if I could just get some energy to get stuff done that would be awesome!


----------



## Xstwx

Yh IBS sucks, even more when you can't take anything for it haha


----------



## Destinyk

Mrswag thanks I'm excited! I'll keep my fingers crossed that they schedule you for a scan next week! I'm glad your symptoms have slowed, I totally second the exhaustion if only I didn't have to work id be in hibernation!

Xstwx honestly sometimes men don't even think about the things we think about! I'll be praying for your little girl! God has a way of giving us exactly what we need :) hubby and I are starting to pack for the move, well what I mean by that is that hubby is packing and I'm laying down watching .... :haha: but seriously this weekend I have to get started! I don't want to wait until the last minute, I don't know how I'm going to be feeling and it's just not a good idea to procrastinate. If I could get a burst of energy even if it's just for this weekend that would be greaaaat.


----------



## Xstwx

They really need to make a pregnancy safe energy drink or something......I am exhausted!! ugh 
I don't envy you having to pack, I have to clean and thats bad enough lol


----------



## Destinyk

They really do and haha! To hell with the cleaning for now! Ugh so I just had this guy at my job curse me out and of course the water works... The joy of hormones :/


----------



## Destinyk

Idk what makes people think they have the right to talk down to people.


----------



## bombshellmom

Hi everyone! I'm due March 24th from my lmp! Is it alright if I join? :)


----------



## Xstwx

I feel like some people get enjoyment from making other people feel like crap and it's really not okay.......Some people are strange thats all I can say! Sorry about the water works, I have had a few of those issues myself. 

Hi bombshellmom!! Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Xstwx

Dentine How did you scan go?!?!?!?! I am so excited to hear about how it went. I am going to live through you until I get mine haha


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshell congratulations and of course you can join! How are you feeling?

Xstwx people truly get pleasure from others misery it's sick! But I'm not wasting another thought on that guy! Okay so I'm pretty POd the clinic apparently has to do a test first to confirm pregnancy before they can do scan so they scheduled me in for August 11 at 10:30. PLUS the lady on the phone failed to tell me they don't even do scans on Saturday's only Monday-Friday! I was disappointed to say the least! August 11 seems like so far away :(


----------



## Destinyk

This exhaustion is unbearable seriously soo tired :sleep:


----------



## rcbrown08

Hello ladies. I just got my bfp after a miscarriage in May. So excited and nervous at the same time. Would love to join the group. Due date is March 26th. Yaaaaaaay! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MrsWag

Welcome and congratulations bombshellmom & rcbrown08!!

Destiny - that's rubbish about you not getting your scan, 11th Aug will come round quickly for you!! 

I have been feeling so nauseous and tired for the last few days, all I want to do is lie in bed! Got my early scan booked for this Thursday at 5:10pm - excited and nervous! 

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## Destinyk

Rcbrown08 welcome and congratulations! I'm sorry for your loss but think only positive thoughts girly and I'm sending lots of sticky dust your way! How're you feeling so far?


----------



## Destinyk

Mrswag I hope so! I've been thinking I may just cancel the appointment and go for my scan at the birthing center I plan on using since I am moving 2 weeks after that anyway. I would still love to check on peanut and make sure everything is going ok though so I'll see what I end up doing. The exhaustion over here is incredible really, I went to bed at 7 last night! When I woke up I was still exhausted, its insane. I hope your nausea passes soon and I am super excited for your scan! Now we get to live through you! :haha:


----------



## rcbrown08

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!

Destiny, I'm feeling ok so far. Been a bit tired and belching like crazy, which is unusual for me, but other than that I'm fantastic! I can't wait to get a scan so I can tell my two dd's. 

How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## bombshellmom

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!
I'm feeling pretty good honestly, other than the occasional nausea and heartburn lol. How about everyone else?

I cannot stop taking pregnancy tests! I just love seeing that positive! <3 I took an FR today and the hcg line took all the dye from the control line lol...I think I should stop now.


----------



## bombshellmom

MrsWag said:


> Welcome and congratulations bombshellmom & rcbrown08!!
> 
> Destiny - that's rubbish about you not getting your scan, 11th Aug will come round quickly for you!!
> 
> I have been feeling so nauseous and tired for the last few days, all I want to do is lie in bed! Got my early scan booked for this Thursday at 5:10pm - excited and nervous!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? X

Ugh girl! Sorry you're feeling so sick! And yay for your scan!! :happydance:


----------



## Xstwx

My scan isn't until the 12th! It really feels so far away :( I can't believe they didn't tell you any of that on the phone! Thats crazy, I'm sorry! 
I am so tired......Poor DS is likely really fed up with me right now haha 
How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## Destinyk

Rcbrown glad your feeling well aside from the fatigue and belching. I bet your girls will be so excited! 

Bombshellmom glad your feeling well overall also! I can second the need to continue taking tests! I finished it off with a clear blue digital with the weeks estimator, that really did it for me seeing the words pregnant followed by 3+! I'd totally recommend! ;)

Xstwx yeah I was pretty livid but there was no sense in me getting stressed out over it so I kinda brushed it off. Luckily I won't be dealing with them much and it is free so how much can I really complain? :haha: hopefully our energy will be back soon and you'll be back to playing with him in no time!

AFM today is officially 7 weeks! Getting really excited but also a little nervous until I actually get a scan I think my mind will be a little more at ease. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think so far I'm the only first time mama here! Cool I get to run with the veterans!! :)


----------



## bombshellmom

DestinyK, I can imagine lol!! I wanted to go out and buy another clearblue digital pack and test on thursday to see those beautiful 3+ words but DH would kill me as they're pretty expensive lol!

I had an ultrasound today at 4+5! Seen one little sac hurray! Go back in 2 weeks!


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom I totally understand! Luckily OH was the one who wanted to see it written out so he didn't fuss about the price and they are much cheaper at Walmart btw! So glad you were able to get a scan in and all looked well.


----------



## Destinyk

A little worried here yesterday after I peed and wiped there was some pink on the tissue :( I wiped like four or five more times and it was still a little there which eventually turned to like a peachy color after the sixth time there was nothing and for the rest of the night it did not return. Now I just went pee and again there some peach left on the tissue I wiped two or three more times and it was still there and then it stopped. I know spotting can be normal but is _this_ normal? It's not on my underwear just when I wipe so far. I'm really nervous something bad is going to happen and I feel like I'm going to barf because of it.


----------



## Chrissy05

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join your little group. I'm a bit sad to leave my TTC group behind, so I'm looking to find an awesome group or ladies to share the topsy turvy-ness of this experience with. As for me, I just recently found out that I am expecting my first for March 23rd, and I'm both really excited and a little scared (I had a cp last month at 4w+4). I have a Dr's appointment tomorrow morning to check hcg levels and do other prelim tests (including checking my thyroid levels), so I'm really hoping that everything comes out looking good. 

Destinik... How are you doing now? Did the spotting stop?


----------



## Destinyk

Chrissy05 I don't mind at all! Welcome and congratulations! I definitely understand how it feels to leave your TTC group. I was with mine for maybe 7 months which was why I tried starting my own little pregnancy group so I can stick with and get close to another group of wonderful ladies, but I do still stalk the ladies that have not conceived yet. Sorry to hear about your past cp I'm sending you my best wishes and prayers for this pregnancy and I am super excited for all the good news your going to bring into the group tomorrow! As of now no more spotting but it only happened once yesterday and once today, at this point I don't mind so much that it continues I'm more scared that it will get worse but I'm trying to keep a positive head. You all know how hard that can be though! Were always thinking the worse and worry worry worry but I am trying not to let my mind get the best of me.


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> A little worried here yesterday after I peed and wiped there was some pink on the tissue :( I wiped like four or five more times and it was still a little there which eventually turned to like a peachy color after the sixth time there was nothing and for the rest of the night it did not return. Now I just went pee and again there some peach left on the tissue I wiped two or three more times and it was still there and then it stopped. I know spotting can be normal but is _this_ normal? It's not on my underwear just when I wipe so far. I'm really nervous something bad is going to happen and I feel like I'm going to barf because of it.

I had something similar to that with DD, have you had any intercourse lately? It could be because of that..I say if it is a small amount you should be ok, best to check with your doctor of course, but keep an eye on it hun xx :hugs: I haven't experienced any bleeding this time yet, but it is freaky when it happens.


----------



## bombshellmom

Chrissy05 said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join your little group. I'm a bit sad to leave my TTC group behind, so I'm looking to find an awesome group or ladies to share the topsy turvy-ness of this experience with. As for me, I just recently found out that I am expecting my first for March 23rd, and I'm both really excited and a little scared (I had a cp last month at 4w+4). I have a Dr's appointment tomorrow morning to check hcg levels and do other prelim tests (including checking my thyroid levels), so I'm really hoping that everything comes out looking good.
> 
> Destinik... How are you doing now? Did the spotting stop?

Welcome Chrissy!! Congrats on your BFP, and I understand the sadness from it! Part of me felt guilty when I received my BFP and others didn't yet. I left right away as I felt like I was just a reminder to them that they got their BFN and felt like I was just rubbing it in their face anytime I tried to comment and encourage them. FX everything looks good for ya!


----------



## apaki

Hi can I join? :) due date March 26th according to my LMP!

Destiny, I had that twice in my first trimester with my last pregnancy. Nothing was wrong though! Fx for you. :)


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom I think now that you mention it we did BD the day before I got the spotting and the day before that. Hopefully it's just irritation or something this my first time spotting since I found out, I didn't even implantation bleed. It really is freaky we see blood and think the worst. Thanks for the reassurance!

Apaki of course you can join welcome and congrats! Hopefully I'm just having normal spotting like you and bombshellmom had and continue on with a healthy pregnancy! Thanks so much you have made me feel more at ease! :) how're you feeling so far?


----------



## allforthegirl

Hey everyone I am due March 17th. I would love to join. This is my ninth pg and I have 5 boys. This is our very last baby. I am sending hubs for the snip. :haha:

I too have had some spotting with this pg. It was seems more prominent two mornings after dtd. I also have constant slight darker cm than usual. I am not cramping any more than what should be normal, and my symptoms are prominent. My tests are also very dark and not getting lighter, so I feel more confident this time than with my loss where my tests were never getting very dark.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl congrats and welcome, wow 5 boys! I bet your house is never boring and so much fun! I would love a herd of boys! :haha: hmmm good thinking I may pick up a few FR just to ease my mind if it's not any lighter. So sorry for your loss dear


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl congrats and welcome, wow 5 boys! I bet your house is never boring and so much fun! I would love a herd of boys! :haha: hmmm good thinking I may pick up a few FR just to ease my mind if it's not any lighter. So sorry for your loss dear

Thanks, and no my house is always crazy, loud and gigantic mess. I am a person that like order, and I am being tested every day not to completely lose my mind.:blush:

I am not too overly upset now, but at the time it was very stressful. I just want a healthy baby and obviously that baby was not growing well. Sometimes we must go through that just to have a healthy baby. I truly believe if it meant to be it will.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl haha that is so funny! God works in mysterious way and I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. Even the bad stuff, even if we do not know why, I'm praying for the best for yours and everyone's pregnancy.


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl haha that is so funny! God works in mysterious way and I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. Even the bad stuff, even if we do not know why, I'm praying for the best for yours and everyone's pregnancy.

Hoping for the best for yours too! <3

I just fell down my stairs, and hit my butt really hard. :/ I know baby is so small right now and probably tucked super snug in my uterus but I'm freaking out now! Why am I so clumsy!


----------



## allforthegirl

bombshellmom said:


> Destinyk said:
> 
> 
> Allforthegirl haha that is so funny! God works in mysterious way and I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. Even the bad stuff, even if we do not know why, I'm praying for the best for yours and everyone's pregnancy.
> 
> Hoping for the best for yours too! <3
> 
> I just fell down my stairs, and hit my butt really hard. :/ I know baby is so small right now and probably tucked super snug in my uterus but I'm freaking out now! Why am I so clumsy!Click to expand...

We are all clumsy at the moment. Even I. We went bowling and I couldn't stay balanced throwing the ball down the lane, so I slipped and missed more often then getting the target. If the bumper weren't up I would have more gutter balls than pins lmao

I know you are a bit worried but I'm sure you and baby will be just fine. 


So I have a sig in the works for us. I hope you don't mind. Calling our babes luck clovers :)


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destinyk said:
> 
> 
> Allforthegirl haha that is so funny! God works in mysterious way and I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. Even the bad stuff, even if we do not know why, I'm praying for the best for yours and everyone's pregnancy.
> 
> Hoping for the best for yours too! <3
> 
> I just fell down my stairs, and hit my butt really hard. :/ I know baby is so small right now and probably tucked super snug in my uterus but I'm freaking out now! Why am I so clumsy!Click to expand...
> 
> We are all clumsy at the moment. Even I. We went bowling and I couldn't stay balanced throwing the ball down the lane, so I slipped and missed more often then getting the target. If the bumper weren't up I would have more gutter balls than pins lmao
> 
> I know you are a bit worried but I'm sure you and baby will be just fine.
> 
> 
> So I have a sig in the works for us. I hope you don't mind. Calling our babes luck clovers :)Click to expand...


Awh yay!! A sig!! I will use this one as well!
And oh my lol. It's ridiculous how our bones relax making us all ditzy!


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom aw I'm sure everything is ok! Allforthegirl is right we are _all_ clumsy. I wore heels for the first time since I found out on Tuesday and I lost my balance and nearly snapped my ankle :haha: at that moment was when I decided no more heels for me!

Allforthegirl I don't mind at all sounds great! Going to update the original post with everyone's users and EDD right now!


----------



## apaki

Destinyk said:


> Bombshellmom I think now that you mention it we did BD the day before I got the spotting and the day before that. Hopefully it's just irritation or something this my first time spotting since I found out, I didn't even implantation bleed. It really is freaky we see blood and think the worst. Thanks for the reassurance!
> 
> Apaki of course you can join welcome and congrats! Hopefully I'm just having normal spotting like you and bombshellmom had and continue on with a healthy pregnancy! Thanks so much you have made me feel more at ease! :) how're you feeling so far?

Glad we could help! I'm exhausted and my boobs hurt! Those are my main symptoms. I am dying for an ultrasound to see this baby but it isn't till the 21st of August!


----------



## Chrissy05

Apaki... welcome to the group! You're due only a few days after me, yay!

Allforthegirl... Fingers crossed that this bean is a sticky one. I had an early loss last cycle and I was so excited when my pink line started getting darker this time around. You have 5 boys, wow! You have an entire hockey line, just missing the goalie!

Bombshell... I hope you're feeling better after that fall. I'm naturally clumsy so extra clumsiness is going to be challenging. 

Destinik.... how are you doing? Thank you for updating the first page with everyone's due date. 

As for me, I had my first doctor's appointment yesterday and I have to admit that I was both tickled pink and relieved when the urine test came back positive. I was so scared that somehow it wouldn't. Normally she doesn't do first prenatal visits until 8 weeks but since she is going to be away on summer holidays at that time, we did all the preliminary blood work now, and will do the rest when she gets back (which is when I will be 10 weeks). I guess the upside is that I'll get to hear the heartbeat then. I was impressed by the sheer number of blood tests that were ordered... as a first-timer, I didn't even know they did half of these tests... HIV test? Measles antibody test? It was a learning process for me! 

As for symptoms, I had my very first bout of morning sickness today. It wasn't too bad, but I anticipate that it'll only get worse. The only good thing about it is that hopefully the worst of it will be before I go back to school in 5 weeks (I'm a teacher).


----------



## Destinyk

Apaki the exhaustion really is unbelievable I can literally do nothing physically draining and feel like you do after a move! But I mean we are growing a human! Luckily you have us to help kill time before your US it'll be here before you know it!

Chrissy05 your welcome and I'm definitely a little more at ease today since yesterday I had no spotting at all. This is my first time to and I didn't know that they did all those tests! I thought they took blood to measure your levels and your on your way, interesting and I guess it makes sense that they would do so.

AFM yesterday I noticed my lymph node under my right arm was a little swollen and tender, today I feel a sore throat coming on. Guess I'll be gargling warm salt water for the next couple days yaaaaay -___-


----------



## allforthegirl

Chrissy I too have some ms this morning. A good strong bout of it too. I have had the odd small bit here and there but it hit me around six weeks last full term pg too. I was just Hoping I would miss it looking like I may be shit out of luck.


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki!! I cannot wait to see your ultrasound! I also checked out your youtube channel! :)

I'm too chicken to do youtube vlogs lmao.


----------



## apaki

Chrissy05 said:


> Apaki... welcome to the group! You're due only a few days after me, yay!
> 
> Allforthegirl... Fingers crossed that this bean is a sticky one. I had an early loss last cycle and I was so excited when my pink line started getting darker this time around. You have 5 boys, wow! You have an entire hockey line, just missing the goalie!
> 
> Bombshell... I hope you're feeling better after that fall. I'm naturally clumsy so extra clumsiness is going to be challenging.
> 
> Destinik.... how are you doing? Thank you for updating the first page with everyone's due date.
> 
> As for me, I had my first doctor's appointment yesterday and I have to admit that I was both tickled pink and relieved when the urine test came back positive. I was so scared that somehow it wouldn't. Normally she doesn't do first prenatal visits until 8 weeks but since she is going to be away on summer holidays at that time, we did all the preliminary blood work now, and will do the rest when she gets back (which is when I will be 10 weeks). I guess the upside is that I'll get to hear the heartbeat then. I was impressed by the sheer number of blood tests that were ordered... as a first-timer, I didn't even know they did half of these tests... HIV test? Measles antibody test? It was a learning process for me!
> 
> As for symptoms, I had my very first bout of morning sickness today. It wasn't too bad, but I anticipate that it'll only get worse. The only good thing about it is that hopefully the worst of it will be before I go back to school in 5 weeks (I'm a teacher).

Thank you! Yeah there are a lot of tests. I don't think I'm taking measles but HIV and Rubella for sure.

Ooh morning sickness. I'm still hoping to pass it by. For me the first time it got a lot better by 12 weeks and went away by 16. Fx yours isn't too bad!


----------



## apaki

Destinyk said:


> Apaki the exhaustion really is unbelievable I can literally do nothing physically draining and feel like you do after a move! But I mean we are growing a human! Luckily you have us to help kill time before your US it'll be here before you know it!
> 
> Chrissy05 your welcome and I'm definitely a little more at ease today since yesterday I had no spotting at all. This is my first time to and I didn't know that they did all those tests! I thought they took blood to measure your levels and your on your way, interesting and I guess it makes sense that they would do so.
> 
> AFM yesterday I noticed my lymph node under my right arm was a little swollen and tender, today I feel a sore throat coming on. Guess I'll be gargling warm salt water for the next couple days yaaaaay -___-

Damn nothing more annoying than being sick when you're pregnant! Hope it doesn't get too bad!


----------



## Destinyk

Apaki thank you! I might grab some Emergen C too and hopefully that'll kick whatever this is to the curb real quick.


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl said:


> Chrissy I too have some ms this morning. A good strong bout of it too. I have had the odd small bit here and there but it hit me around six weeks last full term pg too. I was just Hoping I would miss it looking like I may be shit out of luck.

I think I'm starting to get ms now! Only in the mornings after I wake up I feel kinda off, and slightly nauseous. But I with my mc and DD I was sicker than a dog by now!! 

You poor thing lol!! We could trade!!


----------



## allforthegirl

bombshell~ I am not sure you really want to do that. Never wish upon yourself ms. It is horrible. I was sipping on lemon water all night just to keep myself calm. It worked a bit. Enough for me to eat something light.

So ladies if you would like the March sig in my signature then please go back to this page. She even made one for when we know what we are having. So nice of her.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/2284229-graphic-signatures-kwynia.html
On page 5 you will see the sig. for us.


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl said:


> bombshell~ I am not sure you really want to do that. Never wish upon yourself ms. It is horrible. I was sipping on lemon water all night just to keep myself calm. It worked a bit. Enough for me to eat something light.
> 
> So ladies if you would like the March sig in my signature then please go back to this page. She even made one for when we know what we are having. So nice of her.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/2284229-graphic-signatures-kwynia.html
> On page 5 you will see the sig. for us.


I kinda like the ms, it reassures me everything is alright! 
And my morning sickness officially started today! Feeling quite queasy :sick:
and that sig is too cute!


----------



## allforthegirl

I despise nausea, even more I despise vomit! I could hardly function in my last pg. If it stays where I can live, then I am ok....just scared that it won't happen that way....


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl said:


> I despise nausea, even more I despise vomit! I could hardly function in my last pg. If it stays where I can live, then I am ok....just scared that it won't happen that way....

Well I hope it goes easy on you this time around! :hugs: vomiting freaks me out too, it's not a lovely feeling, luckily with DD I only vomited once every couple of days from about 6 weeks until 14 weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yeah....last time my ms didn't go away until after 17-19 weeks......and I was on medication to help and it did but didn't


----------



## kwynia

Here you go ladies, I thought I would drop these right here for you. Copy and paste the code in the box under each image to put in your signature. This code has a link to the thread, so if you click on the image it will bring you here :)

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckyclovers_zps41djyc2y.gif

PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/2325231-looking-march-bump-buddies.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckyclovers_zps41djyc2y.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckycloversyellow_zpseym1vekl.gif

PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/2325231-looking-march-bump-buddies.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckycloversyellow_zpseym1vekl.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckycloverspink_zps1wr934zn.gif

PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/2325231-looking-march-bump-buddies.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckycloverspink_zps1wr934zn.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckyclovers_zpsijbwvx7b.gif

PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/2325231-looking-march-bump-buddies.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckyclovers_zpsijbwvx7b.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl loooove the sig thanks so much! I am so sorry to hear that ms is hitting you hard. Do you notice that is occurs at a particular time of day or during certain circumstances? For me it hits first thing in the morning so I eat a piece of whole grain bread as soon as I get up to put something in my stomach and so far that has been working great for me. The only other time it hits me is if I let myself go hungry for 30+ mins, it doesn't really hit me randomly. Ginger ale is good for nausea, the brand Canada Dry works very well for me and it has no caffeine. I hope it passes you soon. I was worried because my mother when she was pregnant with me had ms well into her second trimester, she lost 16 pounds and by the time she gave birth to me she had only gained back the 16 pounds yikes! Luckily so far it hasn't been too terrible for me, knock on wood. 

Kwynia great job on the signature and thank you for so conveniently posting the codes here!


----------



## Destinyk

Oh boy my tummy is nooot on my side today :( on a lighter note tomorrow is 8 weeks! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## allforthegirl

Not really any particular time for me. Sometimes it starts before I get up in the morning or sometimes not until after lunch or even supper. Today it started this morning. I diffused peppermint oil and sipped on lemonade yesterday and it took the edge off enough for me to eat. So I will try and continue that and see how long I can keep it going. 

Yay for 8 weeks!! :dance:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl oh man :/ I hope the nausea fizzles out for you very soon


----------



## allforthegirl

I had some spotting today so I'm trying to just be in the moment. The operative word is TRYING :sad1:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl I totally understand, easier said than done. I had spotting again yesterday I noticed it's been happening a day or two after BDing. Any connections with that? If not I've read that spotting is super common and as long as it's not full flow or with clots and accompanied with cramping your almost always fine. FX and I'll be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

My first couple times it was exactly two days after bding this time I have no clue what cause it this time.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl has the spotting stopped? Thinking of you! &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57341;


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes the spotting did stop, actually it was only on my underwear and then nothing else. So I am very happy about that. I did how ever have some very questionable cramping later the evening which had my panic more but that just ended in the shits. I'm guessing my nausea and then the shits were just a stomach flu. Which I'm actually relieved about because I hate nausea. :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl said:


> Yes the spotting did stop, actually it was only on my underwear and then nothing else. So I am very happy about that. I did how ever have some very questionable cramping later the evening which had my panic more but that just ended in the shits. I'm guessing my nausea and then the shits were just a stomach flu. Which I'm actually relieved about because I hate nausea. :haha:

Hopefully the spotting stays away for you! Spotting is always scary!!


AFM, 6 weeks tomorrow! Scan on Aug 4th, cannot wait! We are announcing our pregnancy on FB on Saturday, doing professional photos with DD to announce it! I literally cannot wait any longer, I'm going nuts with all these pregnancy announcements on my news feed lol I'm so jealous that others are announcing and I haven't yet


----------



## allforthegirl

We won't be announcing until after the 12 week mark. This baby won't be welcomed from my side of the family very well. They think we have enough!! So yeah maybe not until we have to. Not their life so they can suck it. :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl :haha: so funny about the cramps being your stomach! We literally worry ourselves sick. Ahhh they will get over it as long as you are happy and healthy that is all that matter everyone else can kick rocks!

Bombshell GL with your US and announcement


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh yay for 7 weeks for me tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl Yay! It's going slow but it's kinda going fast at the same time. Like I think wow already 8 weeks but wow so much more to go :haha:


----------



## Chrissy05

Bombshell... Good luck with your ultrasound, and have fun with your announcement photo-shoot!

Afm, yesterday I told my parents that I'm pregnant, and they were over the moon! This will be their first grandchild, so they're super excited. I hummed and hawed over telling them now or telling them later (or closer to 12 weeks), but we're close, I see them regularly, and it's hard to hide nausea all the time. Also, since it was my dad's bday, I thought I could do something to tie in with that. DH and I went to the store and found a cute little onesie that says "Hello, I'm new here!" and we wrapped it up. After giving my dad his bday gift, we told him that we had a little something extra for him and his face when he realised what it was... it was priceless! I'm so happy that I shared the news with them, and let's face it... if heaven forbid I mc, I will need their support.


----------



## bombshellmom

Chrissy05 - Awe yay for telling your parents!:) It's always good for someone to know just in case of mc, I feel the same way. If I do mc I will need that support as well and it is apart of my journey! Hopefully that doesn't happen to any of us though, xx :hugs:

allforthegirl - My aunt is actually pregnant with her 6th boy!! I see you have 5 of them!


----------



## allforthegirl

Lol oh boy how is she handling being of with 6 boys? Did she want a girl this time around? Of course I am happy with healthy, but I would love to have a girl. Though this is for surely my very last.


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl said:


> Lol oh boy how is she handling being of with 6 boys? Did she want a girl this time around? Of course I am happy with healthy, but I would love to have a girl. Though this is for surely my very last.

Well she has wanted a little girl since #1 lol...and every single time everyone thought for sure at least one would be a girl!!!! But she never got her girl, she says this is the last one too but I don't know!! She has a new man that she had #5 and now 6 with, so I'm thinking maybe they will have another together as her oldest is almost in college. We shall see lol, but I hope you get your girl for your 6!! She would have 5 older brothers to protect her!


----------



## Destinyk

Chrissy that is so exciting and I am so happy they were ecstatic! I'm sure you gave him the best gift and God forbid you or anyone here miscarries. It would break my heart but we are all here for anyone who needs support.


----------



## Destinyk

Just officially puked for the first time :(
I do feel better though


----------



## allforthegirl

I always wondered if that would help...but I am not as nauseous anymore. bbs are still really tender, actually even more so the last few days. Oh and what a crazy headache I am dealing with.

Any of you craving anything lately? For me I actually want sweet things. Like ice-cream. I walked to the DQ about 10 blocks away just to have some :haha: Only problem is my stomach isn't great after eating....but not nearly as bad as it was with flu.


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> Just officially puked for the first time :(
> I do feel better though

Awe, what triggered the pukey session? with DD it was always either my gag reflex or smells! this time not sure..I do have gag reflex again though


----------



## Chrissy05

I threw up for the first time this morning as well. The trigger was putting out the stinky garbage and seeing all those little white larvae. It was just too much! Seeing as garbage pickup is only every 2 weeks here (only compost is every week), I told DH that it's officially his job until further notice (or until it gets cold again).


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl I actually felt much better after! But I'm not sure if it was because it was food related though, it wasn't like a random spur of nausea. I am craving meat and potatoes, pretty much any type of meat but not so much chicken. I can't go near anything sweet! Just thinking about ice cream I'm like bleh lol luck you. I normally looove strawberry ice cream , what kinda did you have? I bet it was like the best ice cream you ever had.

Bombshell I had some chicken noodle soup and as soon as I was done eating it I ran to the bathroom to puke it up. It didn't agree with me that quick :/ I hope your gag reflex subsides soon!

Chrissy that's horrible, I can't go near the garbage either. I was at my moms house a week ago, I went to throw something out and it sent me on a gagging spree. Everyone was like sticking their head in the garbage and still couldn't smell it as bad as I could, curse this nose!


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl I actually felt much better after! But I'm not sure if it was because it was food related though, it wasn't like a random spur of nausea. I am craving meat and potatoes, pretty much any type of meat but not so much chicken. I can't go near anything sweet! Just thinking about ice cream I'm like bleh lol luck you. I normally looove strawberry ice cream , what kinda did you have? I bet it was like the best ice cream you ever had.
> 
> Bombshell I had some chicken noodle soup and as soon as I was done eating it I ran to the bathroom to puke it up. It didn't agree with me that quick :/ I hope your gag reflex subsides soon!
> 
> Chrissy that's horrible, I can't go near the garbage either. I was at my moms house a week ago, I went to throw something out and it sent me on a gagging spree. Everyone was like sticking their head in the garbage and still couldn't smell it as bad as I could, curse this nose!

I had a peanut buster parfait, with only half the fudge. My mouth is just watering thinking of it now :haha: I love DQ ice-cream.

My nose is also playing weird tricks on me. Things don't smell the same....like I was driving by road construction and they were laying down the road and I couldn't breathe one breath in after my first wiff. :nope: It didn't smell like asphalt at all, it had a weird stinky pit smell mixed in. How weird we have this happen to us.

As for garbage......not my job and won't go near it(dh's house hold chore).....I know what it will do to me.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl gawd that sounds like something I would've loved before pregnancy! I went to Ritters a bit and they have this thing similar to a blizzard at DQ and I would get snickers MMM so good. Our noses are definitely not on our side, I had to take the scent stick that I had in the vent of my car out because it smelled so strong it was gross and overpowering. Yeah the garbage in my house has like an unspoken rule that I don't touch it :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

Anyone else have a bad temper? :haha:


----------



## bohemiangel

Hi ladies!! :flower:
I'm pregnant with my first (due March 22nd) and I would love some bump buddies! Morning sickness is definitely setting in now. No appetite whatsoever, but if I go without eating for too long I feel really, really sick. All that I can eat right now are crackers and fruit. I've been making smoothies, which helps to add to the variety a bit, and I'm trying to add protein powder in to get at least a little nutrition in. Agree with earlier posters that everything tastes and smells different now, ugh. Well, hopefully halfway through it at this point!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Me I have a extremely short fuse. I will be perfectly happy one minute, then angry momma bear in less then a second later. I swear my head spins....

Oh and I feel like I have alzheimers.....constantly am forgetting words or saying the wrong ones or just plain out forgetting. Or when typing I will lose a complete sentence or half of it. I always have to read back what I have wrote. Losing my mind.


----------



## allforthegirl

bohemiangel said:


> Hi ladies!! :flower:
> I'm pregnant with my first (due March 22nd) and I would love some bump buddies! Morning sickness is definitely setting in now. No appetite whatsoever, but if I go without eating for too long I feel really, really sick. All that I can eat right now are crackers and fruit. I've been making smoothies, which helps to add to the variety a bit, and I'm trying to add protein powder in to get at least a little nutrition in. Agree with earlier posters that everything tastes and smells different now, ugh. Well, hopefully halfway through it at this point!!

Welcome :hi:

If you are one of the lucky ones that ms goes away at 12 weeks.....not to scare you but my last pg I had it until 19 weeks or so. Some don't lose it at all....I sure hope that is not the case for you. If nothing seems to help the Dr can usually prescribe something to take the edge off. At least you are able to eat something, that is plus.....sorry you are feeling so crappy though:hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Hi ladies. I'm due on March 20 but extremely nervous as I have had a miscarriage before and only for a missed period I would not know I am pregnant. No sickness, sore bs, just very tired.


----------



## allforthegirl

:hi:I think tiredness is a good symptom. I don't think my breasts bothered me until the end with #4 if at all....Many women would love to be able to have a pg like that ;)


----------



## Destinyk

Bohemiangel welcome! Sorry to here ms is hitting you hard I hope it passes soon. I could go for a smoothie right now!

Jessica28 welcome! Try not to worry too much, I know easier said than done. I really didn't have anything besides exhaustion for a while and a little bit of nausea but the last two days have been horrid with morning sickness. Either you'll get lucky and it'll pass you by or it'll blind side you like it did me!!


----------



## Destinyk

Hoping everyone had a better weekend than I did!
This ms will be the death of me :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Hoping everyone had a better weekend than I did!
> This ms will be the death of me :(

Oh no :sad1: hopefully not too much longer for you. 

Nothing exciting happened for me this weekend. Had a giant meal last night though. It was so good. BBQ ribs, potato salad, baked broccoli and pie w/ fresh whipped cream for dessert! I can't get over this hunger I have. It's obnoxious :wacko:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl I'm glad to hear someone has an appetite! You should've had some extra ribs for me :haha: I'm hungry and yet nothing sounds good


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl I'm glad to hear someone has an appetite! You should've had some extra ribs for me :haha: I'm hungry and yet nothing sounds good

Same here! I'm hungry and really wanting soda, badly! But I know caffeine isn't ideal while pregnant :(


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom the carbonation works wonders for my stomach. Sierra mist, sprite and 7-Up are all caffeine free! Your welcome ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

You can always use low sodium sparkling water with frozen berries and mint. Gives you the fizz with very little sugar ;)


----------



## louisianagirl

Just wanted to say hi! Baby #2 due March 20th.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! May I join you, too?? :flower: baby #2 is due March 21st (unconfirmed by dr - 1st scan & appt are on August 19th). 

Biggest symptoms so far are MS (constantly nauseous - especially when "hungry", but I never actually vomit. I say "hungry" because I never actually feel the urge to eat. When I'm nauceous I know it's time to -unwillingly- feed the belly). Sore boobs/nipples are really bad - especially because I'm still nursing, so latch on is a killer! And I'm tired all the time.


----------



## allforthegirl

Hi :hi: congrats. I was pg with my loss while I was nursing. The weird feeling while nursing is what tipped me off that I was. He weened shortly after.


----------



## Destinyk

Louisianagirl congrats

Bella welcome and congrats! My bbs have gotten to be killer especially when I first wake up since no matter how I sleep I'm laying on some part of them :(

Adding you to the OP!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sleeping like crap. I am constantly uncomfortable (ALREADY), so I am waking, tossing and turning not to mention waking at least twice to pee every night. 

Oh Maternity Store RANT: 
So I went to the store, as I need a black pair of pants for work. I don't like the way the ones I have now fit. Bloated on top of being chubby doesn't help matters. So I pick out a couple to try on. Surprisingly went with the pair I didn't think I would like as much, as the other was more of a skinny jean, and was itchy. Walk up to the cashier and she right away starts nit picking everything. First it was the elastic belly had white dog (I have a big white fluffy dog) hair on it, "oh wow it is like one of those sweaters that collect everything!", "it's probably from me, I have a dog". Boy oh boy did I get gunned off. I gracefully ignored her. Then of course she asked if I have shopped there before, well yes I have, and asked my new date, and I tell her. "Oh wow you have a long long time yet!" Ok WTH why is she being so judgemental? Like I didn't know how long I had until baby is born....breathe, just breathe. Then she made the comment about how close my two youngest will be and how busy I am going to be. At this point I was boiling, getting mad. So I said "I have five now so I am sure I will be just fine!" Well that didn't shut her up but said "you have five? Wow that is a lot!" 
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
THAT IS IT! DONE!
I got my two LO that were with me and left! Can you believe some people? She shouldn't work there if she is going to make comments like that! Plus she is like 70 she really shouldn't say a dang thing! I do swear that elder women like to say just as much or more than my aged..... Is this what I am going to have to put up with everyday? Why can't we be a happy family with 6?
OK OK OK OK I am done! Letting it go! Just had to share that.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl same here! I'm like great this isn't going to get any better! Thinking about getting a pregnancy pillow already. About the lady at the maternity store that is ridiculous! I'm not sure why people feel everyone cares about their opinion sometimes they're trying to be nice and make conversation but then they go and stick their foot in their mouth!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Allforthegirl- UGH! Some people need to learn when to just stop! 

Best pregnancy pillow ever: leachco snoogle loop pillow! It's AMAZING! I got it with my first pregnancy & never stopped sleeping with it! I have back issues & found that if I tried to sleep without it, I'd throw my back out...


----------



## Destinyk

Bella thank you I'm totally going to look that pillow up right NOW


----------



## bombshellmom

Follow up scan showed little bean with a heartbeat of 140!! <3
 



Attached Files:







baby.png
File size: 163.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats on a fab scan


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom yay so happy to hear your scan went well, look at that little bean!


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> Bombshellmom yay so happy to hear your scan went well, look at that little bean!

Thanks ladies!! I measured exactly what my lmp puts me at, 6+5 which means i really did get a positive at just 7dpo!! Completely amazed and super excited, as I didn't think that was even possible!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I know people were making you worried about your early BFP - so glad your little bean is doing well & in the right place!!


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> I know people were making you worried about your early BFP - so glad your little bean is doing well & in the right place!!

Thank you bellarosa!! Me too lol :haha:

Do you have a scan booked yet? :)


----------



## allforthegirl

bombshellmom said:


> Destinyk said:
> 
> 
> Bombshellmom yay so happy to hear your scan went well, look at that little bean!
> 
> Thanks ladies!! I measured exactly what my lmp puts me at, 6+5 which means i really did get a positive at just 7dpo!! Completely amazed and super excited, as I didn't think that was even possible!Click to expand...

Well in all honesty you probably O'd earlier than you think to get a BFP that early or had a higher amount of hCg in your system than most, which can happen too.

But it is neither here nor there, because baby is well and in the right place!! So forget everything else and just enjoy this beautiful pg!!! :winkwink:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow this week just dragged.....but I am happy tomorrow will be 8 weeks.

I had a dream last night that no one knew I was pg. I wanted to scream it to world, but was upset that know one knew. 

In a way that would be ok for my situation. I wouldn't mind going another month before anyone guessing I was. Actually I would love to be able to make it until we know for sure what we are having.

Anyone have a sneaky feeling what they are having? I just have a sneaky feeling this one could actually be a girl. I'm prepared for either, but I just can't let go of this feeling. This time I decided to let what I feel in vs what I want control my motherly instinct. I had a sneaky feeling that my 3rd was and 4th was. My 2nd I had a nurse convince me it was a girl, because my pregnancy was so very different than my 1st, which in turn shut off my motherly instinct. Then with my 5th I wanted a girl so bloody bad, I didn't listen either. This is why I decided to take a calmer, just let things happen approach. 

In all honesty it would put a small damper on having another with my family, as we don't have a girl living on this continent. My niece lives across the pond.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl I agree with this week dragging :/ but yay for 8 weeks! I can understand wanting a girl I'm keeping my FX for you. I have a sneaky feeling that it's a boy for me but more so lately I'm not sure if that's because that's what we really want or what. Either way I would be happy as long as they're healthy of course but I would be slightly disappointed at first I think. What can ya do? :shrug: DH says he wants to know already so if it's a girl we can start working on another one, yikes gimme a break!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl I agree with this week dragging :/ but yay for 8 weeks! I can understand wanting a girl I'm keeping my FX for you. I have a sneaky feeling that it's a boy for me but more so lately I'm not sure if that's because that's what we really want or what. Either way I would be happy as long as they're healthy of course but I would be slightly disappointed at first I think. What can ya do? :shrug: DH says he wants to know already so if it's a girl we can start working on another one, yikes gimme a break!!

Oh haha, wow what a stinker your DH is.

And thanks. Yes healthy is important! And we get we are meant to have right? It is kinda hard at first when you find out you are not having what you really wished for. I can't lie, I was very upset with not having a girl last time, but I didn't stop loving the boy that was there. It is was more saying goodbye to the idea. Some it hits harder than others. But in the end we all love the LO we get :winkwink:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl :haha: I know I could kill him sometimes! The funny thing is that I know if we did end up with a girl he would be puddy in her hands and would be such a pushover! I truly believe everything happens for a reason but I have a feeling this is a girl for you! I'm excited to see what everyone's yellow bump will turn

Does everyone plan on finding out the sex or does someone want to be surprised? Personally I have to know every little thing about everything there's no way I would sleep not knowing!


----------



## allforthegirl

I found out with all my boys, don't think I could wait to the bitter end....now maybe if I had a mix I would just wait it out for a surprise, but nope can't! JUST CAN'T! :haha:

But it is a surprise no matter when you find out right?


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl haha I agree if I had a mix there would be a possibility that I would wait it out. Yes it's always a surprise but I meant like find out at birth lol to me that's a huge surprise


----------



## bombshellmom

Lol at your DH destinyk!! Funny I could see mine saying the same if it's a girl this time :haha:

DH wants a boy sooo badly, so part of me wants a boy!! Part of me wants another girl as I would love DD to have a baby sister and be close with her, I love little girls soo much!! But I'm sure if it's a boy I would love him just the same!! :)

I kinda have a "sneaky" feeling, as you say allforthegirl! That is it a boy. Not sure why but I see this little March bean being a boy. Mostly why I want another girl is because DH likes the dumbest names for boys :/


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom haha I'm like can we evict this one first?! Jeez! Hahah are his name choices really that bad? And of course I'm sure the ones you like he doesn't because they are just that good at driving us crazy :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> Bombshellmom haha I'm like can we evict this one first?! Jeez! Hahah are his name choices really that bad? And of course I'm sure the ones you like he doesn't because they are just that good at driving us crazy :haha:

Oh yes, his name choices for boys are as follows:

- Zed short for Zeddicus :sick:
- Kai (not too bad I guess but definitely weird to me..not something I'd name my son :/)
- Draven
- Optimus Prime (literally, he has suggested it but not actually sure if he's really joking or not...)

and he hates normal names, I would love a boy named Reese..but those are the only boy names he likes :/

Lol yes! Evict this one first! Do you want them close together?


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom oh boy you were not exaggerating... Optimus Prime? I hope he was joking!! Ask him if he hates your unborn child :haha: jk! Kai is the best out of all of those but I agree I wouldn't want to go with that either! Reese is a cute name! I say Google names to your hearts content give him like ten names to pick from and stress that he cannot stray from your list lol! We haven't talked names too much but we do both agree we like Noah.

Oh & yes I would like them around 2 years apart


----------



## allforthegirl

I have no boys name at all. But we really like Serina for a girl. 

But you are right those names aren't really ideal. There is nothing wrong with different but going off the wall will get your kid beaten up. Kids are really cruel.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl I like Serina a lot! I agree with different is good I don't want one of those names that you call your kid at the park and like 5 joe shmoes turn around lol. Noah has been getting more and more common which is why we're still iffy on it :/


----------



## allforthegirl

I didn't want the "same" as everyone else either. We lived in NWT at the time for our first two and ended up naming them popular names without knowing it lol. Jackson was because my husband at the time was adamant about that name. But when it came to my fourth I was adamant that it had to be an E name. I really wanted Everat but apparently couldn't. But Ethan is good I guess and now I hear it everywhere. I wanted a different name for my last but then we had to go with the others. It had to flow. So think about that too. When you call all you children in to eat they have to flow. Or not if you don't lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

bombshellmom said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> I know people were making you worried about your early BFP - so glad your little bean is doing well & in the right place!!
> 
> Thank you bellarosa!! Me too lol :haha:
> 
> Do you have a scan booked yet? :)Click to expand...

I have my first scan & appointment on August 19th. Originally was for August 13tg, but they pushed it back due to "unforeseen circumstances" (so annoying!!!) 



Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl :haha: I know I could kill him sometimes! The funny thing is that I know if we did end up with a girl he would be puddy in her hands and would be such a pushover! I truly believe everything happens for a reason but I have a feeling this is a girl for you! I'm excited to see what everyone's yellow bump will turn
> 
> Does everyone plan on finding out the sex or does someone want to be surprised? Personally I have to know every little thing about everything there's no way I would sleep not knowing!

I will probably find out this time, to keep my sanity & be prepared. Although it will be somewhat unwillingly because I really want another surprise (DD was a surprise). There's nothing quite like being told in the delivery room!


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> I know people were making you worried about your early BFP - so glad your little bean is doing well & in the right place!!
> 
> Thank you bellarosa!! Me too lol :haha:
> 
> Do you have a scan booked yet? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I have my first scan & appointment on August 19th. Originally was for August 13tg, but they pushed it back due to "unforeseen circumstances" (so annoying!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Destinyk said:
> 
> 
> Allforthegirl :haha: I know I could kill him sometimes! The funny thing is that I know if we did end up with a girl he would be puddy in her hands and would be such a pushover! I truly believe everything happens for a reason but I have a feeling this is a girl for you! I'm excited to see what everyone's yellow bump will turn
> 
> Does everyone plan on finding out the sex or does someone want to be surprised? Personally I have to know every little thing about everything there's no way I would sleep not knowing!Click to expand...
> 
> I will probably find out this time, to keep my sanity & be prepared. Although it will be somewhat unwillingly because I really want another surprise (DD was a surprise). There's nothing quite like being told in the delivery room!Click to expand...



Awww! See that's how I feel about the ultrasound room - MIL wants to throw us a gender reveal party but I loved being told while watching my baby on the screen!!! For some reason that is just how I picture finding out our bubs gender! But MIL wants to buy either a blue or pink dress depending on the gender of course, for DD to wear and she will come out wearing that color and holding a sign "it's a....!!" which I think is adorable


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> Bombshellmom oh boy you were not exaggerating... Optimus Prime? I hope he was joking!! Ask him if he hates your unborn child :haha: jk! Kai is the best out of all of those but I agree I wouldn't want to go with that either! Reese is a cute name! I say Google names to your hearts content give him like ten names to pick from and stress that he cannot stray from your list lol! We haven't talked names too much but we do both agree we like Noah.
> 
> Oh & yes I would like them around 2 years apart

I know lol!!!! He is a nerd, a computer engineer. Of course he likes the weirdest names :( 
Kai reminds me of the girl name he liked for DD, Kaia. I didn't like it as his ex girlfriend was Kayla. I think it sounded too close. I was actually offended when he brought the name up.
I like Noah!! :) but like you said it has been getting more and more common. 

2 years is good! DD and this bub will be 3 1/2 years apart - and #2 and #3 will hopefully be the same distance!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been struggling with my sugars lately. They have been dropping on me right around supper. Then I feel like I'm over eating. Anyone else having this?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Bombshell, that is absolutely adorable!!!!! Love the idea of DD coming out in a dress like that with the gender reveal party! So cute!!!

Allforthegirl, I don't know about my sugars, but I can guess that I'm at least experiencing something similar. I'm really in need of food by supper (I start feeling so sick, and today my vision was getting blurry & I swear I could see zig-zag lines in the upper right side of my vision - sort of like half a rainbow) til I eat. Then I feel so much better, keep eating, and before I know it I've over-eaten & feel sick again :dohh:


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl said:


> I have been struggling with my sugars lately. They have been dropping on me right around supper. Then I feel like I'm over eating. Anyone else having this?

I have hypoglycemia! My sugars drop normally around morning time when I haven't eaten anything all night and if I don't eat right when I wake up. It will also get bad I notice around 6 ish (dinner time) especially if I haven't been snacking throughout the day. I typically just snack on cheese sticks and crackers or something light so that I don't feel so hungry during dinner, it seems to help me. Not sure if you're diabetic or just like me!


----------



## allforthegirl

No not diabetic but higher metabolism and pg makes it worse. Just finding not much helping. Going to have to come up with better snacks.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl I think al your boys have great names they're not toooo common!

Bella I can definitely imagine the wait being well worth it just all the emotion at once but I would go crazy not knowing!

Bombshellmom computer engineer wow your DH must be real smart! Yeah that's a little weird I wouldn't want to name my kid after my husbands ex or something that sounds similar. I always wanted to name my son Conner but then I dated a Conner and DH would flip if I even mentioned the name as a possibility, which I completely understand. But 2-3 years is perfect I think, how many would you guys like to have? Oh and as far as the gender reveal that is toooo cute! You would still be finding out in the US though that's more for announcing to everyone else, isn't it? At least that's what i thought all this time :haha:

Do you guys notice I keep editing my posts and adding to them? My memory is going already! I forget to respond to certain statements and then I'm like oh poop and go back and edit lol!!


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl I think al your boys have great names they're not toooo common!
> 
> Bella I can definitely imagine the wait being well worth it just all the emotion at once but I would go crazy not knowing!
> 
> Bombshellmom computer engineer wow your DH must be real smart! Yeah that's a little weird I wouldn't want to name my kid after my husbands ex or something that sounds similar. I always wanted to name my son Conner but then I dated a Conner and DH would flip if I even mentioned the name as a possibility, which I completely understand. But 2-3 years is perfect I think, how many would you guys like to have? Oh and as far as the gender reveal that is toooo cute! You would still be finding out in the US though that's more for announcing to everyone else, isn't it? At least that's what i thought all this time :haha:
> 
> Do you guys notice I keep editing my posts and adding to them? My memory is going already! I forget to respond to certain statements and then I'm like oh poop and go back and edit lol!!

Hahaha I sometimes forget too!! That darn pregnancy brain!

MIL wants to be the only one to know at the ultrasound, which means DH and I find out at the party with everyone else. Which is kinda fun I guess but I don't know lol. Yeah, he's pretty smart lol. Especially considering he's only 24, we're doing pretty good!! Now I just need my degree so I can start making some $$$ :D 
What do you and your DH do??
And I want 4 kids, DH only wants 3. But we'll see about that lol..how about you guys?


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl said:


> No not diabetic but higher metabolism and pg makes it worse. Just finding not much helping. Going to have to come up with better snacks.

Snacking definitely helps!!!


----------



## hopeful0404

just wanted to stop by and say hello my due date was march third but just got bumped back to feb 28th


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopeful that's awesome. That means you are further along than you though and you get to see baby sooner :)


----------



## Jessica28

Passing pinkish brown discharge. Not feeling very positive. I feel like in my guy I already know what the outcome will be, just waiting for the crampng to start


----------



## allforthegirl

Jessica28 said:


> Passing pinkish brown discharge. Not feeling very positive. I feel like in my guy I already know what the outcome will be, just waiting for the crampng to start

Gosh I sure hope you wrong. :hug:


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom I'm relieved to hear I'm not the only one! I think you should find out however you feel best about. How do you think it would go if it ended up being another girl? Do you think your DH would be able to react not so disappointed when put on the spot in front of a group of people? Or do you think it would be best if he found out alone with you and had to time to get over it if it's a girl by the time the gender reveal party comes around? What're you getting your degree in? DH is finishing up the process of getting his CDL so he will be doing commercial trucking, I was going to start school for surgical assistant but that is going to be put on hold as I'm going to be staying home with baby now! I would definitely want atleast two but I'd really like three, we haven't really talked about how many we want it's just never come up. I like big families though.


----------



## Destinyk

Hopeful that's great! As allforthegirl said that means your further along!!

Jessica I so hope this is nothing and you go on to have a healthy pregnancy. You are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Destinyk

Oh yeah wanted to wish bombshellmom a happy 7 weeks and allforthegirl a happy 8 weeks!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jessica :hugs: I, too, hope you're wrong!

Hopeful, that's awesome! Will you stick around with us anyway, or are you ditching us for a February group :haha:


----------



## hopeful0404

i would love to stick around :) ultrasound here is my ultrasound pic from wednesday


----------



## allforthegirl

hopeful0404 said:


> i would love to stick around :) ultrasound here is my ultrasound pic from wednesday

Dang it the pic didn't come through


----------



## Destinyk

Hopeful awesome I just added you to the original post! The pic didn't work for me either :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I have found I can eat every two hrs....it helps a bit with my sugars, but I am not used to eating this often. I am running out of ideas...healthy ones at that.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl I can relate I feel sick all day so I try to eat frequently but nothing sounds good :/


----------



## allforthegirl

I plan on going to the store today to see what other ideas I can get so I always have something to eat....only problem is I am positive my boys will eat them all first :haha:

We haven't told them, and don't plan on it for a while, as I know they would say something to my very judgemental mother. So telling them they can't eat any of the healthy snack will be nearly impossible.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl that is funny! I've been meaning to pick up some Granny Smith apples and grapes, I think I'll be doing that today. Apples and peanut butter are a great snack so tasty! You don't think your mother would have anything good to say? I'm sorry :(

Am I the only one who has a strained relationship with MIL? DH and her don't have much of a relationship either but it's because of her personality she really is rotten to the core. When I saw the movie monster in law years ago I never thought a grown up could actually act so much like a child!


----------



## Blessedheart

Hi. I hope I'm not too late to the party. I'm quite new to the forum. My EDD is March 10


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destiny! Apples & pb! :thumbup: thank you! What an amazing idea! (Sorry to get so excited! It's so seldom something sounds so appetizing to me!)


----------



## Destinyk

Blessedheart you aren't late for the party at all ! I'll add you to the original post now, how have you been feeling?

Bella no I'm glad I could give you an idea! I slice them up and dip and it's wonderful, very filling too! I use Granny Smith because the combination of the slightly sourness from the apple with the peanut butter is perrrrfect!


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl that is funny! I've been meaning to pick up some Granny Smith apples and grapes, I think I'll be doing that today. Apples and peanut butter are a great snack so tasty! You don't think your mother would have anything good to say? I'm sorry :(
> 
> Am I the only one who has a strained relationship with MIL? DH and her don't have much of a relationship either but it's because of her personality she really is rotten to the core. When I saw the movie monster in law years ago I never thought a grown up could actually act so much like a child!

Definitely. We live with my in laws, so it is so hard for me to act like I'm not super annoyed by her all the time. My MIL is psycho - literally everyone even in her family knows it. I could get into detail, but that's another story to tell. Just know that we argue daily and I'm on the verge of leaving and moving to my mom's :D

allforthegirl - so sorry you think your mom wouldn't have anything good to say :( i know DH and i are judged everyday for being so young and having our second child. i had a mc last december and everyone keeps asking me if i know what contraception is


----------



## bombshellmom

jessica - hope everything is ok <3


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom ugh that's horrible! I could never live with my MIL, she's psycho as well everyone in her family knows it too. She likes to play the victim card but she thrives on drama and making everyone around her miserable! So sick, we are glad to be moving hours away at the end of this month!


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> Bombshellmom ugh that's horrible! I could never live with my MIL, she's psycho as well everyone in her family knows it too. She likes to play the victim card but she thrives on drama and making everyone around her miserable! So sick, we are glad to be moving hours away at the end of this month!

i literally feel like i wrote what you just said :D :haha: so sorry you are dealing with the same bs!!! MIL can be great, by all means. but mostly she just drives me up the wall lately, and it probably has a lot to do with being pregnant too but whatever lol. 
lucky you!! wish we could right now lol!!


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom I wish I could have a great relationship with her but I can't, DH and I fought a lot for the first year of us dating because of her. He would tell me "you don't get it she is not normal you will never have a relationship with her" it just took me a while to realize it was true, I wanted to give her the benefit of the doubt and it's sad but what can I do. I wish she was only awful some of the time but like the 10% of the time she is nice is because she either wants something or as soon as you turn around she'll twist your words and start drama or start talking poopy about whatever it is you just had a conversation about. I'm relieved to say the least about moving, ever since she found out I was pregnant she has been texting more often and it's just annoying because it is sooo fake. Sucks to say but I'm happy she and DH don't get a long much because if I had to deal with her and then him sticking up for her I don't think we would've lasted very long.


----------



## allforthegirl

Don't get me started about my MIL :trouble: if you have nothing nice to say shouldn't say it at all right? I have nothing nice to say :nope:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl omg :haha: that smiley with the bat has me dying!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh and as for pb and apples yup I eat that. Also pb and bananas or pb and crackers, even on a spoon. Can't get enough of it. 

Just got back from store. I bought hummus and babybell cheese and pepperoni sticks, yogurt and some more fruit and veggies.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl I love me some yogurt with granola throw some strawberries and I'll love you forever!


----------



## Blessedheart

Thanks DestinyK. I feel fatigued early in the morning and evenings. Also, slight cramps but otherwise great. Counting down to March


----------



## Destinyk

Blessedheart I'm glad to hear that I hope you continue to feel great, we can definitely all related to counting down!


----------



## Jessica28

Pretty sure I will be leaving you guys very soon. I know it's very early but couldnt find a hb on the Doppler at the doc office, mild cramping and backache. Feeling like it's over especially since I have zero symptoms.


----------



## bombshellmom

Jessica28 said:


> Pretty sure I will be leaving you guys very soon. I know it's very early but couldnt find a hb on the Doppler at the doc office, mild cramping and backache. Feeling like it's over especially since I have zero symptoms.

that just breaks my heart to read that, jessica. im so sorry if it is true. how is your bleeding? how far are you supposed to be again? super big hugs to you right now:hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

I will be 8 weeks tomorrow. Right now the bleeding has stopped. Have not had any since this morning.


----------



## bombshellmom

Jessica28 said:


> I will be 8 weeks tomorrow. Right now the bleeding has stopped. Have not had any since this morning.

i really, really hope that there is a good outcome for you. i knew another girl in another thread that was told she was having an ectopic but everything turned out fine. <3 
are they going to do a follow up ultrasound?


----------



## Destinyk

Jessica I am glad to hear the bleeding has stopped I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Wishing you the best and we are here for you


----------



## allforthegirl

Jessica. I'm surprised they even looked with the Doppler that early. At 8 weeks our uterus is about the size of a large orange and barely above the public bone. So maybe it was just way too early to hear baby on the Doppler. I'm so happy the bleeding has stopped. I hope you get to stay with us.


----------



## Destinyk

Stayed in bed much of today when I got up to pee mid afternoon I had a little dark red on my undies with a small string of what seemed to be a blood clot. I rubbed it between TP and it completely disappeared, it still kinda freaked me out but when I wiped there was nothing so that made me feel a little better. Just peed and when I wiped there was a slight tinge of pink. Not sure if this spotting is normal and going to be continuous for me or if I should go to the ER. It hasn't been a lot or with lots of clots or cramping so I've been trying to hold off being the crazy lady who comes in hollering every time she spots but like all of us I don't like seeing blood :/


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destiny, maybe call your on & see what she thinks?? Hope everything is okay! :hugs:

Jessica, my fingers are still crossed for you! Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped! :hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> Stayed in bed much of today when I got up to pee mid afternoon I had a little dark red on my undies with a small string of what seemed to be a blood clot. I rubbed it between TP and it completely disappeared, it still kinda freaked me out but when I wiped there was nothing so that made me feel a little better. Just peed and when I wiped there was a slight tinge of pink. Not sure if this spotting is normal and going to be continuous for me or if I should go to the ER. It hasn't been a lot or with lots of clots or cramping so I've been trying to hold off being the crazy lady who comes in hollering every time she spots but like all of us I don't like seeing blood :/

Hope you're ok! I also had some light pinkish spotting today - are you having any cramping at all? I know you end up feeling like the crazy lady lol but when it comes to your bub you know you're only trying to make sure everything is ok! :hugs:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella thanks me too

Bombshellmom I do have cramping but usually it's not when I'm spotting, it's not super painful but I can acknowledge that it's happening because I feel the slight cramps. I think if I get any spotting today I will go to the ER.


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Bella thanks me too
> 
> Bombshellmom I do have cramping but usually it's not when I'm spotting, it's not super painful but I can acknowledge that it's happening because I feel the slight cramps. I think if I get any spotting today I will go to the ER.

Do they feel like baby growing cramps? Do they come and go? Or constant? Are still havin some pink? With my first at 12 weeks I past a clot larger than a golf ball. No cramping or bleeding. I was so nervous I didn't keep it, and just flushed it (I guess they like you to keep it to check it for tissue). I was told that I most likely passed the baby and to just let things happen. Went on thinking we lost the baby and 8 weeks later I went in because I felt something in my belly, so they out the Doppler on and tadda I was still pg. what a roller coaster that was. 

I had a small spot yesterday too, but I have been having this from the beginning. 

Today I am dealing with one nasty headache that started yesterday and has not left me since.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl this is my first so I'm not really sure what's normal and what's not but they come and go and they're not really painful I can just feel it. That is crazy I can't believe they told you that! I haven't had any pink since yesterday but we BD this morning so now I'm expecting some today or tomorrow. I've been having spotting every once in a while since 7 weeks, mainly after BDing. Sorry to hear about your headache I've been getting a tooth ache :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Maybe that is what the clot is from then?!?! It can be normal to spot after :sex: but I told dh that we weren't going to until I knew this one was safe and got the go ahead from the OB.

Yeah I lived in the NWT at the time, a fly in community, and there wasn't much they could do up there anyways. So all we had was to wait it out.

As for the cramping, it is normal to have some that comes and goes. At any time it gets stronger or longer then I would be worried. Other wise you should be ok. Right before I started to shed the baby last time, my cramps intensified right before. They were more intense AF cramps, the ones you'd stay in bed for.


----------



## rcbrown08

Hello ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. I felt fine initially and then suddenly everything was awful. Been feeling like I've had the flu with a dose of tranqulizer. Haven't been able to really cook or clean, I've been a useless lump, lol. Thankfully, I'm starting to feel better. Haven't read through all the posts yet. I hope you ladies are doing well! :)

Rachel


----------



## rcbrown08

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl :haha: I know I could kill him sometimes! The funny thing is that I know if we did end up with a girl he would be puddy in her hands and would be such a pushover! I truly believe everything happens for a reason but I have a feeling this is a girl for you! I'm excited to see what everyone's yellow bump will turn
> 
> Does everyone plan on finding out the sex or does someone want to be surprised? Personally I have to know every little thing about everything there's no way I would sleep not knowing!



I'm team yellow all the way. I didn't find out with my first two DD's and don't plan on finding out now. I'm really hoping for a boy but would be happy either way! 

Ultrasound Thursday, can hardly wait to see the little nugget and hear the heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## rcbrown08

bombshellmom said:


> Destinyk said:
> 
> 
> Bombshellmom yay so happy to hear your scan went well, look at that little bean!
> 
> Thanks ladies!! I measured exactly what my lmp puts me at, 6+5 which means i really did get a positive at just 7dpo!! Completely amazed and super excited, as I didn't think that was even possible!Click to expand...

Congrats on a perfect scan. I know it's such a relief to hear and see your little bean. Yaaaay! :happydance:


----------



## Destinyk

Rcbrown sorry your weren't feeling well but I'm glad your feeling better now! How exciting to be team yellow I couldn't do it I'm too nosey! Wishing you luck on your ultrasound

AFM had my first ultrasound today!! Little bean would NOT sit still!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bombshellmom

OMG how cute!!!! I love that baby moves at 10 weeks!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh my how sweet. Starting to look like a proper baby now!!


----------



## Destinyk

Thanks guys! I got kind of emotional watching on the screen I was starting to tear up but I caught myself from boohoo crying on the table :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Rachel, I know what you mean! I'm getting so tired of the constant nausea!!! Today I took DD to the children's museum. She had a blast! When we got home & ate lunch I was so exhausted, I felt like I couldn't keep my head up! Finally put it down on the kitchen table & closed my eyes as she finished up her lunch. Kept opening my eyes just to say "where's your chicken? Take a bite. Let me see." Close eyes again. Repeat in another minute. LOL. Seriously have been so tired and napping almost daily but today was by far the worst!!!

Destiny, awesome scan pic! Really does look like a little baby! So awesome! 

Countdown to my own (first) scan & appt: 8 more days... :wacko:

Can I say something completely crazy?? I swear I felt flutters this morning. I mean, baby is the size of a raspberry, so I'm feeling like that's impossible! Must have been uterine twitches or something. But it felt so familiar - just like I remembered with DD... Can't wait to feel that again (for real!)


----------



## allforthegirl

I know as we have more babies we do know what we are to look for. Though only being 8 weeks could be gas or like you said twitches, as most of the time baby is not strong enough to make us feel them yet, but who knows maybe you are :flower:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella thank you and I know it is crazy! It definitely feels more real now after seeing it! Wishing you the best on your scan and that it comes up quickly for you!


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello lovelies, sorry I've been a bit MIA. I've been out and about camping and traveling with friends for the past week and am leaving again for another long weekend in a few days. There are only a few more weeks until classes start up again and I'm trying to enjoy every last minute of summer weather.

I love that you guys have started talking about names with your SO. We just had that convo last night. We both totally agree on boy's names, our favourites being Samuel and Felix. Bombshellgirl, my DH would totally be on board with your DH's suggestion of Optimus Prime! Which is why I told him he was only allowed real names as suggestions, because otherwise he's also suggested Hans Solo and ObiWan. Anyway, since we don't agree on girls' names at all, we're both convinced this baby will be a girl. 

Bombshell and Destinyk.. I'm sorry to hear your MILs are a bit (or a LOT!) crazy. Mine is as well. Thankfully, even though she lives only 45 minutes away, she doesn't like driving in my province, and so she rarely visits us. 

Jessica... I'm happy to hear that the bleeding has stopped. 

Destinyk.. YAY for an ultrasound pic! Your little bean is looking awesome!

Asf, I'm struggling with nausea lately. Finding a balance between eating too much and eating too little (both of which make the nausea worse) is challenging at times. Today I hit the 8-week mark which is really exciting, but at the same time since we haven't heard a heartbeat yet I'm still a bit anxious. My sister had a MMC last year at about this time in her pregnancy, so that isn't helping my anxiety. So I'm really looking forward to my next Dr. appt at 10 weeks. Hopefully it will reassure me.


----------



## Destinyk

Chrissy05 I'm glad to hear you've been keeping busy not so glad to hear about your nausea :( I hope it wears off for you! I like Samuel and my moms childhood best friend named her son Felix but that's the only one that I've ever met so your out of the woods with it as far as common names I like that one as well. Sorry to hear about your MIL but I'm glad she doesn't come around much! We're moving three hours away from mine on August 28 so I'm counting down the days! Thank you, it was super exciting seeing little bean :') as far as the mc I can totally understand your concern, we all are but I'm happy your keeping busy and before you know it you'll have had your scan seen your little bean thriving and moving into the second trimester!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Chrissy, I feel your pain with the nausea! I was just saying to my mom yesterday the exact thing you wrote - I'm nauseous when hungry, and nauseous when full. It's hard to judge when I'm full "enough" to not be nauseous anymore, but not too full, which will trigger more nausea. Ugh!!! So ready for the second tri!!! Only 2 weeks til your next appointment - hang in there!!! :flow:


----------



## Blessedheart

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Chrissy, I feel your pain with the nausea! I was just saying to my mom yesterday the exact thing you wrote - I'm nauseous when hungry, and nauseous when full. It's hard to judge when I'm full "enough" to not be nauseous anymore, but not too full, which will trigger more nausea. Ugh!!! So ready for the second tri!!! Only 2 weeks til your next appointment - hang in there!!! :flow:

I can so relate with this. Nausea after eating. I threw up 2 nights ago after eating. I wasn't really hungry but felt I should have something in my stomach. Totally spoilt my record of no throw-ups:cry:


----------



## Destinyk

So sorry to hear that guys :( my nausea was BRUTAL for two weeks straight I mean I would wake up nauseous and I would go to sleep nauseous. It was a vicious cycle that went something like this : wake up nausea, hungry but so nauseous nothing sounds good, extremely hungry nausea gets worse, eat still nauseous, repeat . :/

Luckily this week I'm SLOWWWLY getting a little better, hoping you guys start feeling better soon!
Oh & my no vomiting streak went out the door two weeks ago, it changed to a vomit everyday as many times as possible streak...


----------



## bombshellmom

Ugh, I wish I could vomit lol!!! Maybe I'd feel better. But add me to the list of nausea.

It is awful - I gag constantly as soon as I wake up until I eat something - but for a while after the food goes down I feel like I might throw it back up. And I really have to focus on keeping my prenatals down lol!!


----------



## bombshellmom

Chrissy05 said:


> Hello lovelies, sorry I've been a bit MIA. I've been out and about camping and traveling with friends for the past week and am leaving again for another long weekend in a few days. There are only a few more weeks until classes start up again and I'm trying to enjoy every last minute of summer weather.
> 
> I love that you guys have started talking about names with your SO. We just had that convo last night. We both totally agree on boy's names, our favourites being Samuel and Felix. Bombshellgirl, my DH would totally be on board with your DH's suggestion of Optimus Prime! Which is why I told him he was only allowed real names as suggestions, because otherwise he's also suggested Hans Solo and ObiWan. Anyway, since we don't agree on girls' names at all, we're both convinced this baby will be a girl.
> 
> Bombshell and Destinyk.. I'm sorry to hear your MILs are a bit (or a LOT!) crazy. Mine is as well. Thankfully, even though she lives only 45 minutes away, she doesn't like driving in my province, and so she rarely visits us.
> 
> Jessica... I'm happy to hear that the bleeding has stopped.
> 
> Destinyk.. YAY for an ultrasound pic! Your little bean is looking awesome!
> 
> Asf, I'm struggling with nausea lately. Finding a balance between eating too much and eating too little (both of which make the nausea worse) is challenging at times. Today I hit the 8-week mark which is really exciting, but at the same time since we haven't heard a heartbeat yet I'm still a bit anxious. My sister had a MMC last year at about this time in her pregnancy, so that isn't helping my anxiety. So I'm really looking forward to my next Dr. appt at 10 weeks. Hopefully it will reassure me.


Hurray for 8 weeks!! I am 8 weeks today, so cute knowing our little one's in there can move around!!!! :D that really excites me.

And sorry your MIL is a bit crazy as well lol!! I don't know anyone honestly that doesn't have at least one crazy in law. Even if it's not their MIL. I have a cousin who swore her FIL was satan lmao


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom OMG thank you! You just reminded me to take my prenatals I brought them to work and totally forgot! :haha: placenta brain anyone??

Hope your nausea subsides!!


----------



## Destinyk

Oh & super excited I officially have my first appointment with my midwife on September 1st!! Yay!


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> Oh & super excited I officially have my first appointment with my midwife on September 1st!! Yay!

My next appointment is also September 1st :D we're twins ahaha. just kidding!


----------



## allforthegirl

As long as I have some lemon in my water I feel a world different. Other wise I am nauseous all the time. There has been a few times I could have sworn it was going to be all over the place, but so far I have been free from the vomit zone. I sure hope it stays this way.


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl said:


> As long as I have some lemon in my water I feel a world different. Other wise I am nauseous all the time. There has been a few times I could have sworn it was going to be all over the place, but so far I have been free from the vomit zone. I sure hope it stays this way.

I will try that lemon in my water idea, thanks girl! Hoping your nausea goes easier on you <3


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom that's so funny! My appointment is at 7pm but that's good cause I'm probably gonna be tired because the day before will be moving day, yikes! Three hour drive yaaaay -__-

Allforthegirl lemon water really is amazing, I will continue to keep my FX that you stay out of the vomit zone!


----------



## Blessedheart

allforthegirl said:


> As long as I have some lemon in my water I feel a world different. Other wise I am nauseous all the time. There has been a few times I could have sworn it was going to be all over the place, but so far I have been free from the vomit zone. I sure hope it stays this way.

I hope along with you that your vomit-free streak continues


----------



## Destinyk

Putting my two weeks in today at work ladies, wish me luck!


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Putting my two weeks in today at work ladies, wish me luck!

You are quitting your job? Or you working two weeks straight?

I worked until 1:30am last night. My boss fell ill so I stayed to help out. I'm going to be dead to the world today. Though I was offered a really job by one of our regulars. So that's a bonus


----------



## Destinyk

I am quitting because we are moving out of the county, three hours away. DH has a job opportunity waiting for him and I'm going to be staying home though I am going to try to find a telecommuting job. 1:30?! OMG how're you awake?! Are you thinking about taking the job from your regular?


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> I am quitting because we are moving out of the county, three hours away. DH has a job opportunity waiting for him and I'm going to be staying home though I am going to try to find a telecommuting job. 1:30?! OMG how're you awake?! Are you thinking about taking the job from your regular?

Oh ok, that makes sense. 

I am barely awake but stupid hormones are keeping me awake. I'm also more nauseous today. Just had some come up. So I guess that would qualify as a half vomit? Yeah I feel like crap. Really wish I could sleep. 

I am thinking I will take that job. It is full time and pays double what I make now. Plus I could also still work an odd shift here and there at the bar. It would make a world of a difference for us if I can get that job.


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl - I would take it as well, sounds like a good deal to me :thumbup:

destinyk - what kind of job do you do again?? that's good you get a bit of a break at least! do you plan on going back after baby is born or just waiting a bit?

AFM, speaking of jobs lol! I actually have an interview on Tuesday. I used to work at a bank but resigned from it so I could stay home a bit with DD. But I eventually got bored and now I want to go out and earn some income. It is for a credit union down the street from me so hoping it goes well. Even if it's just for the rest of this pregnancy as extra money would really help :)


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl definitely sounds like a great opportunity! What would they have you doing, office type work ?

Bombshellmom I'm a receptionist at an executive office building. I'm going to be staying with baby and then when they're old enough to start a program I will start my schooling for surgical assistant. I don't mind that it has to wait because I have to get my CPR certification and I'm going to take a few loose relevant classes online in order to build my application for the program while I stay home as you have to be accepted and the more points you have obviously the better! That's exciting I wish you luck on your interview! Extra money never hurt nobody! :)


----------



## rcbrown08

Destinyk said:


> Putting my two weeks in today at work ladies, wish me luck!


Good luck...hope all goes well! :thumbup:


----------



## rcbrown08

Allforthegirl - good luck on figuring out the job situation. It does sound like a fantastic opportunity.

Hate that everyone is feeling so bad. This nausea thing is the worst! Luckily, I'm not vomiting but can barely eat anything. Oh well, it's all for a lovely cause!

Had my first midwife appointment/ultrasound yesterday. Everything was wonderful. My little nugget is in the right place, strong heartbeat, and I actually got moved up a few days. *New due date is March 22nd*. Yaaaaay for being 8 weeks. Every week seems like such a milestone during the first trimester. I will feel so much better after I hit the 12 week mark!

Rachel


----------



## allforthegirl

If I do get that job, still have to go through formal interview process, I would start off as a credit union (small bank) teller.


----------



## Destinyk

Rcbrown thank you it went well! Yay for being moved up! I agree every week is a milestone! We're almost in the second tri! So glad your scan went well!

Allforthegirl still sounds awesome though and isn't that where bombshellmoms interview is on Tuesday? Tooo funny!


----------



## Destinyk

Can't. Stop. Craving. Watermelon. NOMNOM


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> Can't. Stop. Craving. Watermelon. NOMNOM

I hate watermelon lol! I always have. I do love cantaloupe though. 

My new found love is hot Cheetos


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm having a bad couple of days, with today being the worst. Nothing is fixing it either. The cravings so far I have had were short lived. Don't appeal to me any longer. Nothing does at all the last few days.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl aww I'm so sorry to hear that, lemon waters not helping anymore? Have you tried ginger ale or saltine crackers? Those two have been helping me lots lately , hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

It feels like food isn't digesting properly and I am getting indigestion. I'm trying to increase my acids. I had a frozen lemonade and it just about came back up. In the parking lot of Walmart :(


----------



## bombshellmom

Happy 11 weeks for tomorrow destinyk! 

AFM - I've been having bouts of feeling overly tired and like I can't even move. I'm starting to wonder if I'm going to start having seizures again. I was diagnosed with simple partial seizures about a year ago - these really feel like auras as I get strange tastes in my mouth


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Allforthegirl, won't acids increase indigestion? Maybe try some bland foods? Hope you feel better soon! 

Bombshell - that's scary! Do you have a plan in place for yourself & DD if you start to seize??


----------



## allforthegirl

Bella it would if I was having that. But even if some come up into my mouth, where as previous, would taste the acid. With this pg I get nothing and feel a rock in my stomach and once I have a glass with lemon in it I feel better.....most of the time anyways. When I look it up this is very common. Funny as with previous pg I have never had this problem, but of too much acid and would to prop myself up while sleeping cause it would burn and leave me sore throat.


----------



## bombshellmom

bellarosa - I have partial seizures so I'm always conscious when I seize which is a good thing lol. I've never had one where I passed out - but in case of the chance that I ever do my in laws just live upstairs and someone is always home (my dad also just moved in with us for a couple months) For the most part what happens is it gets really hard to focus and talk - I drool and twitch uncontrollably and I kinda get in a daze (staring spell maybe?) worst thing that's happened during one is when I bite my tongue lol. I'm aware when I'm having one which helps. I think if I do have one I'm going in to the ER to get checked for assurance.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl that's horrible I've definitely noticed my metabolism slow down because I feel my food sitting in my stomach forever when I eat so I've been eating lighter and more frequently. When I do eat a large meal it's gross, I'm like burping my food up for the next hour and it's so nasty.

Bombshellmom thank you!! I hope that's not what's starting up for you but luckily there is always someone home with you. Have you let them know what you think may be coming just in case so they are prepared as keep and eye on you? I would hate for you to be going up or down the stairs and God forbid something happens :/


----------



## bombshellmom

destinyk - I know! I worry about the stairs so much too, especially when I'm bigger or after having the baby. super scary as we don't have a kitchen down here. considering ive already fallen down the stairs that one time lol!
ive told everyone how I'm feeling so I'm sure they'll be watching me lol. I made an appointment for tomorrow at my regular docs office so we'll see what she recommends

sorry about your nasty burps lol!!


----------



## allforthegirl

bombshellmom said:


> bellarosa - I have partial seizures so I'm always conscious when I seize which is a good thing lol. I've never had one where I passed out - but in case of the chance that I ever do my in laws just live upstairs and someone is always home (my dad also just moved in with us for a couple months) For the most part what happens is it gets really hard to focus and talk - I drool and twitch uncontrollably and I kinda get in a daze (staring spell maybe?) worst thing that's happened during one is when I bite my tongue lol. I'm aware when I'm having one which helps. I think if I do have one I'm going in to the ER to get checked for assurance.

That sounds scary. Will you be able to get there on your own though?


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk I get those too. So gross


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl - I think I will be ok! Might ask my dad if he can drive me to the appointment though


----------



## BellaRosa8302

FX for you bombshell, that everything turns out well with the seizures. So scary! :(


----------



## Jessica28

had my scan but noone would tell me anything.so stressed. was supposed to get the report today but the doctor wont get it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Jessica28 said:


> had my scan but noone would tell me anything.so stressed. was supposed to get the report today but the doctor wont get it.

Oh my how stressful. Who will get it then? How will you find out?

How are you feeling? Anymore spotting? Any cramping?

I hope everything is just perfect for you. :hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

Jessica - how awful, causing you more stress! hoping everything is good and you receive good news :hugs:


----------



## Destinyk

Jessica I agree that is awful they shouldn't be stressing you out like that! I hope everything turns out great for you, when're you suppose to find out now?


----------



## Jessica28

Found out this afternoon that everything is looking great so far. Baby is measuring right on at 9 weeks 3 days giving me an edd of march 20. heart rate was 174, hubby is already convinced it is a girl. lol


----------



## bombshellmom

Jessica28 said:


> Found out this afternoon that everything is looking great so far. Baby is measuring right on at 9 weeks 3 days giving me an edd of march 20. heart rate was 174, hubby is already convinced it is a girl. lol

SO glad everything is doing well!! such amazing news, congrats! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Jessica28 said:


> Found out this afternoon that everything is looking great so far. Baby is measuring right on at 9 weeks 3 days giving me an edd of march 20. heart rate was 174, hubby is already convinced it is a girl. lol

Great news!! Why does he think it will be a girl? Because of the heart rate?


----------



## allforthegirl

For the baby name ideas....here are some that are not a s popular but just a cute.
https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2015/08/17/french-baby-names_n_8000520.html?ncid=fcbklnkcahpmg00000001


----------



## Jessica28

He has been always convinced we would have 2 girls and the old wives tale about the heart rate just added to it. lol His Mom looked at our palms too while I was pregnant with my LO and said 2 girls for me and a boy and 2 girls for my DH. He already has a son from a previous relationship.It will be fun to see, we are staying team yellow again!


----------



## Destinyk

Jessica! You have no idea how big of a smile was on my face when I read this! I am so happy for you and so happy you have nothing but good news!


----------



## allforthegirl

Jessica how fun is it to have your mil able to read palms....:thumbup:


----------



## amytrisha

Hey! Can I join? I'm following the other March group but it's so busy! I can't keep up :lol:

My EDD is March 5th! :) second baby (second March monkey too!!) x


----------



## Destinyk

Amytrisha of course and welcome! Congratulations I will add you to the original post! How're you feeling?


----------



## bombshellmom

amytrisha said:


> Hey! Can I join? I'm following the other March group but it's so busy! I can't keep up :lol:
> 
> My EDD is March 5th! :) second baby (second March monkey too!!) x

Hey :D 
I know what you mean about the other group -- sometimes I'll post something and it is missed by other users because the thread moves so quickly! Welcome here!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats :hi: welcome

How is everyone feeling?

I have been dreaming like crazy....just wild crazy constant dreaming. Nothing overly upsetting, just so many that I don't even feel like I was sleeping.

Oh and I am getting sick and tired of my appetite. The things I was craving the other week that tasted so amazing to me, have now been tasting off, and very unappetizing. 

I am thinking I will be able to hide this pg for a bit longer....i am already kind of lumpy from my last pg, and so far just look like I am making poor food choices and gained a tiny bit more weight. Which I have because I can't even wear some underwear as it is starting to cut in. Yesterday I started going through my clothing, to make more room for my maternity stuff, and put away all the stuff that I know won't fit in a month or so.


----------



## Blessedheart

allforthegirl said:


> Congrats :hi: welcome
> 
> How is everyone feeling?
> 
> I have been dreaming like crazy....just wild crazy constant dreaming. Nothing overly upsetting, just so many that I don't even feel like I was sleeping.
> 
> Oh and I am getting sick and tired of my appetite. The things I was craving the other week that tasted so amazing to me, have now been tasting off, and very unappetizing.
> 
> I am thinking I will be able to hide this pg for a bit longer....i am already kind of lumpy from my last pg, and so far just look like I am making poor food choices and gained a tiny bit more weight. Which I have because I can't even wear some underwear as it is starting to cut in. Yesterday I started going through my clothing, to make more room for my maternity stuff, and put away all the stuff that I know won't fit in a month or so.

I'm worried I'm not eating enough. Also not taking enough fluids. I seem to have an aversion to all kinds of meat, fish and vegetables. I'm getting really worried. Ironically, I also feel like I look quite big.


----------



## allforthegirl

Blessedheart everyone shows differently. I had this friend who is so dang tiny, but she looked big the whole way through. She would constantly get asked if she was sure there was only one. With my first I didn't show until close to 20 weeks. Now I'm sure I will start showing more very soon, being baby #6 for me. So try not to worry too much. When's your scan?


----------



## amytrisha

Thanks for the warm welcome! 
It definitely does move super quick I can't work out who's doing what haha, in the last group I was in it was all quite intimate and we all now know each other and the kids it's lovely! Would love the same with this pregnancy!

I wouldn't worry blessed heart, I'm eating what I fancy at the moment so some days that's a microwave chicken burger or a KFC burrito and others it's a full roast dinner :lol: baby will be fine and your appetite will be back before you know it!

When do you ladies have your scans? Mines Wednesday!


----------



## allforthegirl

September 9th


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl I've been having crazy dreams too!! 


Blessedheart rest easy knowing that you are doing the best that you can, if eating more would make you sick it would be defeating the purpose so don't beat yourself up!

Amytrisha my second is on September 1! This wil be my first appointment with my midwife so I'm super excited!


----------



## bombshellmom

I hope I get another scan! My next appointment is Sept 1st - I will be 10+5 would love to see this bean bigger than before and actually looking a little bit human :)

My doctor said she'll ask me at this appointment if I want to do that materniT23 test or whatever it's called. I think I get an ultrasound with that to measure baby's neck


----------



## amytrisha

I can't believe we're so close to September already, nearly Christmas :shock: :lol: 

Yeah that's what they do at 12 weeks here measure the neck and do bloods if you request the DS screening xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

My dr said they're now offering a blood test that is much more accurate than the quad screen. We never got the quad screen done with DD bc hearing I have a "1 in 250" or "1 in 1000" chance of something wrong with my baby would just drive me crazy. Now, with the 99% accuracy & the "yes or no" to each screen, I'm considering it. DH still is against it. Admittedly, since we've decided to find out the sex this time, it's also exciting to be able to know so soon if it's a boy or a girl (which is also determined by this test). I can get it done as soon as 10 weeks along, and results would be back within 2 weeks. 

Are you ladies opting in for anything like this? Why or why not??


----------



## allforthegirl

I want it if I am offered it. I'm hoping my OB will, as will tell us if baby has a chance of anemia. Also really cool to find out what we are having early.


----------



## Chrissy05

We're thinking about doing that test, but we haven't decided yet. Though I'm currently 34, I will be 35 by the time March rolls around and the whole AMA (advanced maternal age) thing worries me quite a bit. 

That being said, I looked it up and our provincial health care only covers the NIPT (Panorama, Harmony, MaterniT21) if the mother is 40+, has a previous child with aneuploidy or has abnormal markers in her NT screen. I don't know if our work health insurance would cover the 800$ test, so that may influence whether we go ahead and get it done or if we stick with the quad screen. It's one of the main things I want to discuss with my Dr when I see her on Wednesday.


----------



## Destinyk

I too think it would be very cool to find out baby's sex so early and of course to know if anything is going on that we should know about. If we are offered the test I will probably take it, our decision would also be made based on whether it is covered by my insurance or how much it would be if had to be paid out of pocket.


----------



## allforthegirl

Chrissy05 said:


> We're thinking about doing that test, but we haven't decided yet. Though I'm currently 34, I will be 35 by the time March rolls around and the whole AMA (advanced maternal age) thing worries me quite a bit.
> 
> That being said, I looked it up and our provincial health care only covers the NIPT (Panorama, Harmony, MaterniT21) if the mother is 40+, has a previous child with aneuploidy or has abnormal markers in her NT screen. I don't know if our work health insurance would cover the 800$ test, so that may influence whether we go ahead and get it done or if we stick with the quad screen. It's one of the main things I want to discuss with my Dr when I see her on Wednesday.

35 isn't a big number any more for being pg anymore. I know so many (multi gravita) moms that are older than me, and I am 36, and will be 37 when baby is born. With my last I turned 35 just after his birth and my age never once was mentioned. 

Interesting your province only covers after 40+. Which province are you in if you mind me asking? I am in Sask. Yet my last Dr asked me if I would be interested in the test with last baby, so I am curious. Though I am high risk for multi gravita, for having a post natal hemorrhage, and baby has a possibility for becoming anemic. So since it is less invasive than an amnio, I think it may be covered for me. Well FX any way :winkwink:


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> I too think it would be very cool to find out baby's sex so early and of course to know if anything is going on that we should know about. If we are offered the test I will probably take it, our decision would also be made based on whether it is covered by my insurance or how much it would be if had to be paid out of pocket.

I don't know that I would find out the gender just yet!! Since we were having our hopes up for the gender reveal party at 20 weeks, guess we could do it sooner but I wouldn't be showing lol :(

But yes that's a good idea, I will ask how much we have to pay as well, my doc sent a test for cystic fibrosis screening and I didn't even know it - have to pay $99 for it out of pocket. :growlmad:


----------



## Chrissy05

allforthegirl said:


> 35 isn't a big number any more for being pg anymore. I know so many (multi gravita) moms that are older than me, and I am 36, and will be 37 when baby is born. With my last I turned 35 just after his birth and my age never once was mentioned.
> 
> Interesting your province only covers after 40+. Which province are you in if you mind me asking? I am in Sask. Yet my last Dr asked me if I would be interested in the test with last baby, so I am curious. Though I am high risk for multi gravita, for having a post natal hemorrhage, and baby has a possibility for becoming anemic. So since it is less invasive than an amnio, I think it may be covered for me. Well FX any way :winkwink:

Yeh, I know that 35 isn't that big of a deal anymore with regards to maternity. I guess I'm worried about it because my bday is coming up fairly soon and I'm not ready for it yet. My doctor hasn't said anything about my age. The only time she mentionned it was when we were still TTCing and we were discussed a consultation for fertility treatment. She commented that it was a bit ironic that my 1 year TTC would arrive at about the same time as my 35th bday. 

I'm in Ontario, and haven't specifically discussed my options with my doctor. She said we would discuss prenatal testing at my 10 week appt which is in 3 short days. I looked up the OHIP criteria online via the local Children's hospital genetic counseling website, which is where I saw the 40+ maternal age criteria amongst others. If it's covered for you, that's really great!


----------



## amytrisha

I'm not sure if the test has changed since I had my son but then it went off babies neck pocket measurements, your bloods and your age I think. We got like 1 in a load of thousands with our son, I'm taking it this time too the doctors tell you when the odds are enough to grant you more testing - I'd never have the extra testing but I'd just like to be prepared in my mind rather than baby being born and it all being a big shock iykwim? 

I wish we got the testing they offer in the US where you can find out the gender early! Would make things much easier! Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so who is showing? Anyone? 

I am not. I have too much left overs from my last pg that the only change is on my butt!! Some of my underwear is no longer fitting me well.....leaving marks from the seams, so I have had to weed those ones out. 

Though i swear I was already showing some by now with my last....maybe it was just more bloat :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

Still not really showing, either! Just some pudge. I'll add a picture from week 8 at the bottom..

I didn't show with DD until 20-25 weeks and I know they say you'll show faster with each pregnancy but I don't think I will lol. I guess only time will tell.
I poke my lower abdomen and I still can't really feel hardness, or my uterus. Only when I really need to pee at night, but other than that my belly looks normal. :( making me sad as I want that cute little bump already!!
 



Attached Files:







11836701_615836725225579_1545133936177170094_n.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allforthegirl

You look great!! Can't wait until we all have cute bumps. I'm not comfortable enough for a belly pic. Just know there has been no change. One day I will post. ;)


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl - I feel less than great lol but thanks! Can't wait to see everyone's bump photos! When we all finally get one haha!! :thumbup:

It's funny as old wives tales say if you carry high it means girl, if you carry low it means boy. But by the time you're far along enough to really notice you pretty much already had the ultrasound to find out :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Yup or the one that says if you carry out front it is a boy and if you carry to the side it is a girl. haha:haha:


----------



## Destinyk

I'm not showing just yet, I did notice my waist has expanded a little and I do feel the hardness but I haven't popped out yet! Like everyone else I can't wait for that little bump!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Allforthegirl, I totally feel the same way! I swear I had a hard time fitting into my prep refinance clothes by this time in my last pregnancy! This time around, I'm actually LOSING weight & still fit fine - maybe enough of a belly that I don't want to wear tight clothing, but like I said, I still fit in my clothes!


----------



## bombshellmom

I've talked about this a little in the other march group but DH has really been bringing me down lately.

Today he decided to tell me that I ruined his life and that I'm baby crazy and that bringing another child into our life right now will ruin our marriage.

I'm really stressed out now and can't get myself to stop crying. I asked him what he wanted me to do and he just said sit and watch him suffer and see what I've done to him. I just can't wrap my head around why he's been saying these things to me. I'm actually quite concerned and worried about what having this baby will bring. I love DH but sometimes the things he says to me are quite harsh.
I just can't help but think what did I do to make him feel this badly. I'm so confused because a few weeks ago he seemed excited about it and happy etc. Now he is telling me he was pretending..


----------



## allforthegirl

Bombshell I'm so sorry you are going through something like this. Hope you do t mind me asking was this an accidental blessing or were you two ttc? Not that it will really matter to a woman but to a man, well they can be down right strange about things. I know my DH was very weird about getting pg even after we were ttc. I think it was that it happened so fast and he wasn't ready. He did t say anything really but his demener was very off. He spent more and more time stressing about everything on his own internally and it effected us but he got over it and couldn't be happier once he was born. I hope this is just DH being scared of being able handle more. Sometimes reassuring them that they are great fathers and that they are capable can help. 

I'm not sure if I was much help, but I hope things will pass. :hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl said:


> Bombshell I'm so sorry you are going through something like this. Hope you do t mind me asking was this an accidental blessing or were you two ttc? Not that it will really matter to a woman but to a man, well they can be down right strange about things. I know my DH was very weird about getting pg even after we were ttc. I think it was that it happened so fast and he wasn't ready. He did t say anything really but his demener was very off. He spent more and more time stressing about everything on his own internally and it effected us but he got over it and couldn't be happier once he was born. I hope this is just DH being scared of being able handle more. Sometimes reassuring them that they are great fathers and that they are capable can help.
> 
> I'm not sure if I was much help, but I hope things will pass. :hugs:

We planned to conceive this baby :( that's the part that gets me. He was so happy when I got my BFP it was great. We did talk when he got home and he said he was sorry and that he doesn't want anymore after this one. I honestly think you're right, he is probably scared because he is so happy and used to just one right now. He's amazing with our daughter I know he will be amazing with this one too, it might be the idea of our 3 year old finally being able to entertain herself, for lack of a better term, she's out of that baby stage and DH doesn't really care for the baby stage too much. We just got her out of diapers, etc. Now we're going back lol. I'll try praising him more and see if it helps

:hugs: thank you, some kind words are really appreciated right now.


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm glad he came back and talked it out with you. It is so hard when our hubbies aren't all in like they thought.


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom so sorry to hear that. Sometimes our guys don't know how to word things and it comes across harshly especially when we're already sensitive as it is. Just this past weekend DH was complaining to me that on the weekends we don't go anywhere because I'm laying in bed all day. I told him I'm not feeling well and I'm growing his child and to give me an f'ing break! I kinda snapped lol but he's been way better since then! I'm glad your DH talked to you about it, I think the fact that another child is joining your family just finally hit him and he started to freak at the thought of that. Like you said your DD is getting into the fending for herself stage and maybe he was just getting use to that. I'm sure as time passes he will get less worried and more excited :hugs: feel free to vent whenever you need


----------



## Blessedheart

bombshellmom said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Bombshell I'm so sorry you are going through something like this. Hope you do t mind me asking was this an accidental blessing or were you two ttc? Not that it will really matter to a woman but to a man, well they can be down right strange about things. I know my DH was very weird about getting pg even after we were ttc. I think it was that it happened so fast and he wasn't ready. He did t say anything really but his demener was very off. He spent more and more time stressing about everything on his own internally and it effected us but he got over it and couldn't be happier once he was born. I hope this is just DH being scared of being able handle more. Sometimes reassuring them that they are great fathers and that they are capable can help.
> 
> I'm not sure if I was much help, but I hope things will pass. :hugs:
> 
> We planned to conceive this baby :( that's the part that gets me. He was so happy when I got my BFP it was great. We did talk when he got home and he said he was sorry and that he doesn't want anymore after this one. I honestly think you're right, he is probably scared because he is so happy and used to just one right now. He's amazing with our daughter I know he will be amazing with this one too, it might be the idea of our 3 year old finally being able to entertain herself, for lack of a better term, she's out of that baby stage and DH doesn't really care for the baby stage too much. We just got her out of diapers, etc. Now we're going back lol. I'll try praising him more and see if it helps
> 
> :hugs: thank you, some kind words are really appreciated right now.Click to expand...

Hello Bombshell. Sorry you're going through this. The upcoming responsibility probably just hit him. I also find myself worrying about being a good mother and how having a baby will totally change my life. Just give him some time to wrap his head around it and keep encouraging him. You will all be fine.


----------



## amytrisha

had our 12 week scan and it was bad news :( sac grew but baby didn't. Hope you all have a H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

amytrisha said:


> had our 12 week scan and it was bad news :( sac grew but baby didn't. Hope you all have a H&H 9 months xxx

Oh my I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Blessedheart

amytrisha said:


> had our 12 week scan and it was bad news :( sac grew but baby didn't. Hope you all have a H&H 9 months xxx

I'm really sorry for the bad news. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Destinyk

Amytrisha I am so sorry to hear that :( was this your first scan if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Chrissy05

I am so sorry for your loss Amytrisha. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy05

I had my 10 week appt this morning and I was really hoping to hear the heartbeat with the doppler for the first time. Alas, my hb was way too loud and the doctor couldn't find the baby's hb. She said it's normal, especially since I'm overweight, so I shouldn't worry. Of course, I can't help but worry, but I guess this means I will have to wait until my first ultrasound in order to hear it. Have any of you heart the hb with a doppler yet? If so, at how many weeks?

Also, I was really (really!) nervous before the appt (I don't know why), and when the doctor checked she said that my blood pressure was high. It might be the anxiety, or it might be something else, so she wants me to go back and have the nurse check it again next week. I really hope it was just the anxiety. 

Good news is that she did prescribe diclectin, so hopefully my nausea will go down now, and my last thyroid levels came back super awesome, yay!


----------



## allforthegirl

Chrissy It is very normal not to hear babies at 10 weeks. My Dr didn't even attempt looking for mine, as it normally doesn't get heard until 12 weeks anyways. So don't feel worried about that. Have to remember that the top of your uterus is barely above your pubic bone at this time. :hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah my 12 week scan im really shocked I had a loss before but I felt something was wrong this time I was convinced I could even feel flutters :/ can't believe it x


----------



## allforthegirl

amytrisha said:


> Yeah my 12 week scan im really shocked I had a loss before but I felt something was wrong this time I was convinced I could even feel flutters :/ can't believe it x

So sad :sad1:


----------



## bombshellmom

amytrisha said:


> had our 12 week scan and it was bad news :( sac grew but baby didn't. Hope you all have a H&H 9 months xxx

So sorry amytrisha :'( 
hope you have your rainbow baby soon :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

My heart sank when I read the news. So sad. Thinking of you amytrisha.


----------



## Destinyk

Chrissy i haven't heard mine yet try not to worry, I know easier said than done. Also totally understand the whole blood pressure thing they actually have a name for that it's called white coat syndrome! Where you get so nervous before a doc appointment it actually causes a rise and then your doctor reems you out for it :haha: vicious cycle! Try to relax and next time around im sure it will be down to a "normal" rate.

Amytrisha I'm so very sorry for your loss, like others have said I will be praying for your rainbow when you are ready to try again . :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Amytrisha, I am so sorry for your loss & incredibly disappointed for you :hugs: I hope you get your rainbow soon! :hug:


----------



## bombshellmom

I got the job at the credit union! I start 9/21!


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom so happy to hear that!

AFM been super busy as we're getting ready for our move and now because of hurricane Erica we are pushing to move mid day tomorrow as oppose to Monday morning so lots of rush here. They through a going away party for me at work today which was sweet, got lots of gift cards and baby stuff which was awesome :))


----------



## bombshellmom

destinyk - Aw how wonderful!! :) and happy 12 weeks! Almost (in some books you are already!) out of the 1st tri!! Whichever you prefer to go by lol! How are you feeling? Are you having any sickness still?


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom thank you!! And yeah I don't get why we can't just all decide on a week the second tri starts :haha: still feeling icky here :( how're you doing? Love your new avi


----------



## bombshellmom

I am still feeling pretty icky myself, here and there. I did finally throw up the other day though! Thought it'd make me feel better but I actually ended up feeling much worse afterwards! 
Do you get a scan at your next appointment? I know you also had yours on 9/1 like me! Seriously can't wait!! And thank you! DD had gloves on in the photo I didn't realize when I asked her to kiss my belly lol I was like dang it but it is still a cute picture! :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom oh man that's no fun :( usually I feel better after puking but only when it's after eating something that didn't agree. Yes my appointment is September 1! I'm not 100% sure if I'm going to get another scan but I sure hope so! This is my first meeting with my midwife so that's pretty exciting in itself for me :) are you getting a scan? I'm pretty sure you said they were going to be running a test for you correct? Btw how did your appointment with your doc in regards to the partial seizures go? Or did you not have that one yet


----------



## allforthegirl

Sorry for all icky feelings still. I too have my days but they are getting fewer(or just getting used to them?). Though I have had days that feel the worst, just glad it isn't staying. 

I finally got my appt with my OB. They were going to book it the day before NT scan I had at his office, so they cancelled that one and I am just going I on the 9 th and I will see him then as well. I was hoping to see him soon but I guess this is just a lesson of patience for me haha.


----------



## bombshellmom

destinyk - you're having a midwife!! are you doing homebirth? or just using the midwife for the hospital? :)
I'm going to do that test thing but not sure if she'll do the scan that day or the next appointment because at my last appointment she said "oh at your next appointment I'll ask you if you want to do that test" so not sure if she's just asking me and I have to wait for the next appointment to get the test or what lol! I sure hope I get a scan :flower: I did have my appointment for the seizures but my doc said she didn't want to put me on any meds until she knew that my seizures were uncontrolled and unpredictable - which I agree with as far as taking meds goes because I'd rather not take anything while pregnant unless it's absolutely a need! I haven't noticed any seizures though luckily, and hopefully I don't!

allforthegirl - hoping your icky days stay fewer and fewer :) hopefully once we all hit 2nd tri it goes away for all of us!


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl im glad your icky days are lessening hopefully soon they will disappear altogether! The 9th will be here before you know it!


Bombshellmom actually neither! I am going to a birthing center :) but in an emergency (which of course we're hoping doesn't happen) I would have to be transferred to a hospital nearby. I will be keeping my fingers crossed that you get a scan and I totally understand about not wanting to take the meds of not absolutely necessary. Have those feelings of the seizures dissipated? Maybe that could be a good sign :)


----------



## SophBabes

Hey Ladies, Im Joining :) from my ultrasound my Due date is 6th March :) :) this is my 2nd pregnancy, my 1st born is a boy called Daniel and he's 2 :) x


----------



## allforthegirl

SophBabes said:


> Hey Ladies, Im Joining :) from my ultrasound my Due date is 6th March :) :) this is my 2nd pregnancy, my 1st born is a boy called Daniel and he's 2 :) x

Welcome :hi:


----------



## bombshellmom

welcome sophbabes :) and congrats


----------



## Destinyk

Sophbabes congrats and welcome!


----------



## SophBabes

Thanks Ladies :) Congrats to you all also :) xx


----------



## Blessedheart

Welcome Sophbabe and congrats


----------



## Destinyk

So we heard babies heart beat for the first time yesterday it was super exciting! Baby also kicked the microphone several times :haha: I'm told to gain 4-6 pounds by my next appointment on September 29 and blood pressure was a little low so I have to be very careful. Hope everyone else is doing well !


----------



## allforthegirl

That's fantastic!! My blood pressure is always a bit low during pregnancy, it is normal, and can regulate later on. But yes just be careful when getting up too fast. I find eating more often can help, and drinking lots of water.


----------



## Blessedheart

Destinyk said:


> So we heard babies heart beat for the first time yesterday it was super exciting! Baby also kicked the microphone several times :haha: I'm told to gain 4-6 pounds by my next appointment on September 29 and blood pressure was a little low so I have to be very careful. Hope everyone else is doing well !

That's so exciting. Congratulations. I'm sure you'll be fine. I started having these pains around my navel area yesterday. The pain comes after eating so I've been trying to eat smaller portions often. My next appointment is next Wednesday. I'm sure all is well.


----------



## bombshellmom

Destinyk said:


> So we heard babies heart beat for the first time yesterday it was super exciting! Baby also kicked the microphone several times :haha: I'm told to gain 4-6 pounds by my next appointment on September 29 and blood pressure was a little low so I have to be very careful. Hope everyone else is doing well !

AW - how sweet! What was baby's heartbeat?? And 4-6 lbs? How is your weight gain so far? I haven't gained anything yet so wondering if they're going to tell me as well next time lmao.
I also have low blood pressure right now, I was told it is because of pregnancy but yes like allforthegirl said be careful getting up and stuff :)

AFM - I updated in the other march group, heard baby's hb as well yesterday and it was 156bmp, next appointment is 9/15 for my 12 week scan!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm just having such a bum day. I feel so crappy and almost depressed. Just on verge of crying over everything. I hate feeling so down. I also had some strange poking pains just above my pubic bone tonight. It was actually very uncomfortable, thank goodness it didn't last for too long, but at the time it felt like forever.


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl said:


> I'm just having such a bum day. I feel so crappy and almost depressed. Just on verge of crying over everything. I hate feeling so down. I also had some strange poking pains just above my pubic bone tonight. It was actually very uncomfortable, thank goodness it didn't last for too long, but at the time it felt like forever.

Sorry you're having such a rough day! :hugs: mind if I ask why you're feeling so down? I hope tomorrow is better for you


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirlthanks for the tips and I'm sorry you had a bad day I hope today is much better for you :hugs:

Blessedheart thank you! I hope your pains subside soon, hopefully the smaller portions will help as well :)

Bombshellmom Thats the thing, I haven't gained anything, I actually lost 13 pounds leaving me at 107 :/ baby's heart beat was 150! So happy to hear about your baby's heart beat! And I'm excited for your next scan!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Bombshellmom I'm not hundred percent sure but probably because I'm in a crap job. I think that I am not home with my boys is really starting to bother me. But this is what we have to do for now, so I just have to find away to be ok with it since it is just temporary.


----------



## bombshellmom

destinyk - Wow! See I've lost about 5 lbs myself since my last appointment. By now with DD I had gained at least 5 lbs. They say every pregnancy is different and this time for me it is sure is different haha

allforthegirl - I'm so sorry I know how that is when wanting to stay home with your kiddos. I left my last job to be able to stay home with DD because I always feel awful when I'd come home and only get to see her for like 4 hours until she went to sleep. I worked shit hours like one day this week I would work 9-4 the next day 12-6 and then next week would be completely different with different days off and there was no stability at all.
I really hope you feel better, how is your schedule? Sometimes that can be a bummer too. Especially when it's like what I said. Yes if it's just temporary it'll all be fine! :hugs: you said you also worked at a credit union, right? I have worked at a bank before and I hated that particular branch. they were horrible to me. now I'm going to be starting that credit union I told you ladies about!


----------



## allforthegirl

bombshellmom said:


> destinyk - Wow! See I've lost about 5 lbs myself since my last appointment. By now with DD I had gained at least 5 lbs. They say every pregnancy is different and this time for me it is sure is different haha
> 
> allforthegirl - I'm so sorry I know how that is when wanting to stay home with your kiddos. I left my last job to be able to stay home with DD because I always feel awful when I'd come home and only get to see her for like 4 hours until she went to sleep. I worked shit hours like one day this week I would work 9-4 the next day 12-6 and then next week would be completely different with different days off and there was no stability at all.
> I really hope you feel better, how is your schedule? Sometimes that can be a bummer too. Especially when it's like what I said. Yes if it's just temporary it'll all be fine! :hugs: you said you also worked at a credit union, right? I have worked at a bank before and I hated that particular branch. they were horrible to me. now I'm going to be starting that credit union I told you ladies about!

I work evenings. Anywhere to four to five nights, but lately I have been working a morning shift on Sundays. When I work evenings it is from 4:30pm until max 12:30am, but usually 9-10pm. So I don't see my older kids all that much. I also don't think I am appreciated at my work either.....but really I work at a bar....and most people are younger than me, and mostly women...and that can be a problem all in its own.

I don't work at a Credit Union. I was hoping to get a job there, but that isn't looking like that is happening anytime soon. I would prefer it, but then I would have to find daycare for my two younger ones. So we will see what happens.


----------



## Destinyk

Hope everyone is doing great! Been super busy around here, DH is still looking for a job he got one offer but he would be over the road a lot (commercial trucking) so he is trying to find something where he would be home daily. We found one offer last night and applied and they called him this morning! Hes actually on the way to his interview right now, please keep your fingers crossed for us! AFM still feeling icky but it is lessening, slowly. DHs grandparents bought our crib for us this weekend which was awesome! I also went ahead and ordered 5 cloth diapers yesterday so I'm super stoked for them to get here. His grandmother is really crafty so she's going to try to duplicate the diapers for me which would be awesome though the ones I bought were a steal!


----------



## allforthegirl

Just had my NT scan and everything went wonderfully. I posted a pic on my journal. I am on a few threads so I just posted it there. :D


----------



## allforthegirl

I also use cloth diapers. Love them!!


----------



## Chrissy05

Destinyk... fingers crossed that DH's interview went well and they'll call and offer him the job. That would be a big relief I'm sure! We haven't decided if we'll go with cloth diapers or disposables yet. Would you mind sharing what makes you lean towards cloth?

Allforthegirl... Yay for having a great NT scan. Mine is tomorrow and I'm sooo nervous about it. 

Afm, nausea is still going strong, but thankfully I'm only throwing up once or twice per day now, so the meds are helping! Being back at school (I'm a high school teacher) has been a challenge, but after a week being back, I am slowly getting used to the pace again. I am looking forward to the second trimester and hopefully having an increase in energy.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl that's awesome! I will definitely be checking your journal out! Happy to hear I've got a cloth diapering mama with me, what brand have you found works best for you?

Chrissy thank you that is very much appreciated! There are a few reason I've decided to go with cloth for one its a HUGE money saver. The upfront cost is a bit higher but it definitely saves you tons in the long run, especially if they're kept in good condition they can be reused for siblings. Benefits for baby include less likely to get a diaper rash. Though if they do end up with one finding a cream that can help requires a little more thought since creams with petroleum are a no no because they will leave a coating on the diapers that can ruin absorbency. Another thing I like about cloth diapers is that disposables have the same ingredient that is found in tampons that causes toxic shock (I think its dioxin), I would think its in a smaller dose but still creepy to think of. Another reason is cloth diapers are much better for the environment, a single disposable diaper takes anywhere from 250-550 years to decompose. Cloth diapers take about 5 months to decompose and it's rare for someone to empty the contents of the disposable before trashing it which can effect our water. Hope that helps! :)


----------



## Blessedheart

I'm really excited today. I made it to the second trimester. Yippee!!! I'm also feeling better though still tired in the evenings and then pain around my belly button. But we're growing so yay!


----------



## Destinyk

Blessedheart yay for second tri! I'm still feeling pretty badly so I'm glad your doing better! Yesterday I was in hibernation for most of the day so I can totally relate to the exhaustion, when does this second tri energy kick in??? :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I used some brand at first that was cheaper(30 for about $125-150), they were knock offs from china....(yeah I know how people feel about buying from there) and they handle ok. They were all-in-ones pocket style. There are some that have worn out after so much washing and use. I don't believe in washing diapers in cold water....I always washed in warm which I know can cause early wear and tare. I even bought some from a local lady, but they were not as good, they leaked way more. I have some name brand ones....Bummies, and well I guess they were ok....I even bought a couple off of Zullily which were ok too. 

Now I did try one set of liner and wrap, because the lady said you could use the wrap more than once if baby didn't poop....well my LO seemed to pee a lot and the edges of the wrap were always wet, so I didn't find their use better.


----------



## allforthegirl

So as per my baby, baby is 13 weeks 5days today.... :D


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl wow 30 diapers for 150 is a steal!! As far as the ones you bought from a local lady were they used? Did you ever try stripping them? Maybe she was overdoing detergent and that took away some of the absorbency? I got some flip brand which is similar to the liner wrap concept as far as being able to reuse if there isn't a total mess. The interior is waterproof like the exterior and the liner tucks into flaps and sits right up against baby's skin. I like the thought of possibly getting more than one wear to a diaper shell before I have to put it in the hamper!


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl wow 30 diapers for 150 is a steal!! As far as the ones you bought from a local lady were they used? Did you ever try stripping them? Maybe she was overdoing detergent and that took away some of the absorbency? I got some flip brand which is similar to the liner wrap concept as far as being able to reuse if there isn't a total mess. The interior is waterproof like the exterior and the liner tucks into flaps and sits right up against baby's skin. I like the thought of possibly getting more than one wear to a diaper shell before I have to put it in the hamper!

No they were brand new....she is making them out of her home. It is just that the material that she was using wasn't water proof enough....after a couple washes, Z would pee and it would go straight through the outer shell. I didn't buy those ones at least. They came as a gift. 

I liked that idea too, just for him it didn't work out like that....maybe this baby will be a bit different.

I am not buying any new ones until I know what we are having as I won't buy too many new ones if we are having a boy, but I would love to buy some gender related ones if baby is a girl.

My Z now is in paper diapers, but is because my dh can't be bothered to do the cloth ones and I am not home all the time any more so when I did the washing he would leave his poo in the diaper and I would miss it and wash a lump of poo....gross :sick: So for my DH and my sanity we switched over....I am not overly happy about it, but it is not worth arguments about.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl gotcha! My DHs grandmother is going to try to duplicate the diapers for me so hopefully we can find a good material to make them out of! I might ask her to add some snaps to the liner and the diapers (like grovia has) so that the liner can't move around too much. Either way I like the concept because I feel the interior of the diaper is less likely to stain if there isn't cloth inside but who knows. The prints they have for diapers are toooooo cute and they are so tempting, I'd like to try to roll these over to a sibling so I'm stuck with the neutrals but I'll be living through you with your prints! :) so funny about your DH, though I'm sure at the time it wasn't, I could totally see mine doing something like that. I know I'm going to be using disposables for the first week or two while meconium is clearing up.


----------



## allforthegirl

I do the same but not because of the meconium but more because I don't want to irritated the cord. Plus at our hospital we can take diapers home with us, so that is what we will be doing. :winkwink:


----------



## Jessica28

Chrissy05 - I am also a high school teacher and looking forward to more energy in the 2nd trimester! Where in Canada are you?


----------



## bombshellmom

Ditto on the looking forward to the boost of energy in 2nd tri!

I'm so freaking tired and having headaches/migraines if not everyday, but every other day. 

It is starting to interfere with my daily life. :cry:


----------



## Chrissy05

So today was my 12 week scan which was also an NT scan. Seeing as I am 12+1 weeks, the clinic had told me this was well within the normal range. So I get there early this morning with a very full bladder and the technician starts the scan. The technician is very quiet and so I start to worry. The very first thing she asks me is if I'm sure of my dates. Obviously since we've been TTCing for a while and I'd been checking my BBT I told her that I knew exactly when I ovulated. Well... turns out that baby is measuring a bit small and she's pushing back my due date by a week. So instead of being 12+1 weeks, I'm actually 11+1, and now due on March 30th (instead of the 23rd). I asked how this was possible since I am sure of my ovulation date, and she said that it's quite common. It could be a late implantation, or it could just be baby is a bit slow and will catch up later. Either way, I was really bummed out. She managed to get a few measurements and record the heartbeat, but it was really hard because baby was in an awkward position.

The technician decided that an internal scan would give us a better view, and so we proceeded with that. We got to see LO's arms and legs, it's HUGE head and hear the heartbeat (which was a healthy 157). We also got to see it bouncing around and doing little flips, which was really fun to watch. Sadly however, due to angles and my being earlier than we thought, I have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan so they can do the nuchal measurements. I guess I should be happy that the baby had a strong heartbeat and was moving around a lot, but I feel so sad that I am going backwards a week. I was so close to the second trimester and now it's just that little bit further. Oh well... nothing I can do about that.

Since then, I've had some mild cramping in my lower abdomen but I'm told (my mom is a OB nurse) that it's normal what with the ultrasound wand being moved around in there. No spotting or bleeding, so I'm taking that as a good sign, and now I get to have another scan in two weeks... that has to be a silver lining right? 

Oh and Jessica... I'm in Ontario.


----------



## allforthegirl

Chissy05 how stressful. But sounds like everything is doing very well for you and baby. Very cool you get to have another scan soo soon.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: Chrissy! Sorry you "lost" a week, but silver lining is your baby is healthy & you get another scan soon! <3


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl definitely, most newborn size cloth diapers have a cut out for the cord but to be more cost effective I got the one size.

Bombshellmom sorry to hear about your headaches I hope they pass soon.

Chrissy don't worry when I went for my scan I was measuring a few days back, it happens and doesn't mean anything is wrong. Glad to hear the heart beat was strong and congrats on a scan that ended with only mildly bad news! I had spotting after my internal scan it's pretty normal don't worry :)

AFM still sick and had a little scare with my blood pressure the other day as i got really dizzy and blacked out. I had to sit on the floor immediately and luckily I had s cup of cold water so I held that to my neck until it passed but it was creepy. Also not sleeping very well as my back is literally killing me. Felt a gurgle or two in my uterus yesterday that I think could've possibly been baby but who knows! Awaiting my next appointment which is Sept 29. Oh and DH got that job where he will be home every night! Yay


----------



## Chrissy05

Woohoo! Congrats to your DH for getting that job Destinyk! I'm sure it's a big relief to know that he will be home in the evenings, now that you have a LO on the way. 

How are all you ladies feeling this week? It's weird to think that some of us are already in the second trimester, and the rest of us are almost there. Fingers crossed that my MS (and vomiting) calms down when I read the second tri.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ugh. I feel like MS died down but then came back with a vengeance :( how is everyone else??


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm a bloody mess. I'm such a cry baby :sad2:


----------



## Destinyk

Chrissy05 yes it's a huge relief! He was really upset because he wasn't sure if he'd be able to be there for the delivery if he had to be over the road which of course made me a little nervous. It's definitely exciting and baffling how time flies we are all getting so close!

Bellarose I'm so sorry to hear that, me and my tummy still haven't made up yet :(

Allforthegirl oh dear :( is it just hormones and emotional or is something wrong? Either way here for you :hugs:


----------



## Destinyk

Btw ladies next Saturday September 26 DH and I get to find out what our LO is!! We are soo excited


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Btw ladies next Saturday September 26 DH and I get to find out what our LO is!! We are soo excited

That is very exciting!! We go on the 2nd to find out what we are having!! Do you have any feelings?

Nothing is going on to make me like this other than just being pg. Pretty much anything can set me off, happy things (like watching people run a marathon with their kids), stupid things (like someone saying something at work that wouldn't bother me before, such thin skin), oh and when my kids school was on partial lockdown (stupid threat being made to a school, all schools city wide were locked) I was a blubbering mess. I was crying so dang hard, and then when we got the call they were safe, I cried even more!:blush: Even this morning I just want to cry.....Don't know about what just cry.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I would have been a wreck about a lockdown too, hun. :hugs:

I've been a crybaby too. Cried myself to work today actually... when I dropped off DD at daycare, her normal teacher wasn't there (I knew she would be out today and tomorrow because of her sister's wedding). Unfortunately, DD wasn't happy to be dropped off. I settled her down at the breakfast table, but as I walked out and peeked in the window (as usual) to blow her kisses and wave, she just crumpled into tears. And the part that killed me?? NOBODY WENT TO TEND TO HER. There were two other teachers in the room - one on the carpet playing with kiddos, and one who was standing at the counter sorting out the lunches. Neither one of them went to her. I was SO MAD. I just got in my car and started crying. I considered complaining or going back in & asking one of them to grab her, but honestly - since they're not her normal teacher, it probably wouldn't have helped. It just made me upset that they didn't even TRY. :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe that would be hard. Maybe they just didn't hear her right away. I am sure that someone would have attended to her as soon as they noticed. So hard. I would have been upset too.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

allforthegirl said:


> Awe that would be hard. Maybe they just didn't hear her right away. I am sure that someone would have attended to her as soon as they noticed. So hard. I would have been upset too.

Well, the part I forgot to mention is that as I was about to walk out, I said loudly to the teachers, "She's about to C-R-Y" and the teacher responded "Ok!"

..... :grr: If you heard me, why didn't you go get my kid?? :growlmad: And, of course, DH is picking up today because I have to work late due to "parents' night" at my school. I'm just exhausted & want to go home & hold my baby girl :nope: Sorry. Rant over.


----------



## allforthegirl

:hug:


----------



## bombshellmom

I'm right there with you ladies on being a cry baby :blush:

I won't admit it to DH or anyone else though, whenever he says "oh youre just upset about this because you're pregnant normally it wouldn't faze you" I always say something like "no you're wrong I would be pissed about it even if I wasn't pregnant" I blow things out of proportion ....but only sometimes though :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl i have a feeling it's a boy, I'm not sure if that's because we're hoping for a boy but I have a really strong feeling and I would be totally surprised if it wasn't. Do you have any feelings?

So sorry to hear everyone is crying so much :( I get teary with commercials and all :haha:

Bellarose sorry to hear about the incident with your baby girl, did you stick around for a few and still no one tended to her? Or did you maybe walk away right when someone could've possibly came over and comforted her?

I had a dream (or night mare) last night that took place after the birth and I could NOT get baby to take to the breast and it was so frustrating and I woke up worried :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Destiny at times I have a very strong feeling it's a girl, but I haven't been right all the time in the past so I'm trying not to get too excited. :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl have you noticed anything different from your other pregnancies? I've got my fingers crossed for you!

AFM really bummed because I've only gained half a pound since I've seen my midwife and I don't want her to be upset with me. I'm trying my best to gain the 4-6 pounds but it's just not happening and I see her on the 29th :( help


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl have you noticed anything different from your other pregnancies? I've got my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> AFM really bummed because I've only gained half a pound since I've seen my midwife and I don't want her to be upset with me. I'm trying my best to gain the 4-6 pounds but it's just not happening and I see her on the 29th :( help

There are some differences but all my pg were a tiny bit different...so it is hard to say for sure. What gets me thinking that I have a girl is that I have always thought since I was very little that I was going to have a girl. Call it weird, intuition, or whatever, but always thought once she would be here I would feel more complete. I always felt something was missing. So what gets me thinking it is her (or her soul for that matter) is that I feel complete. :flower:

Sorry if this offends you as that is not my intention, but were you a bit over weight prior to being pg? Because that could be the reason......I have only gain 2-4 since too.....but I went into it a but over what I should be....more like almost what I was at the end of my last :haha: oops.

How is everyone else feeling?

I am still battling heartburn/indigestion and it wrecking havoc on me. Hopefully it doesn't last too much longer....if it does then I guess I am just going to have to learn to eat where I don't continue to get sick.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl aww well I'm rooting for your girl! Not offended at all, I wasn't overweight I was about 120 at 5'5" and now I'm 107.5 which is underweight for my height for a non pregnant person which freaks me out :/ I hope your heartburn settles :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl aww well I'm rooting for your girl! Not offended at all, I wasn't overweight I was about 120 at 5'5" and now I'm 107.5 which is underweight for my height for a non pregnant person which freaks me out :/ I hope your heartburn settles :(

Oh yeah, that sounds like baby is taking from you a bit. Are you sure there is only one in there?


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl from what we saw at my 10 week scan yes unless the second one was hiding! I guess we will find out on Saturday when we get our gender scan, hopefully it's not a twin reveal as well :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

oh well if you already had one I am sure that there is only one. It is pretty hard these days to miss the second.

You may just have to eat more high caloric meals. Go nuts on ice cream. Just sounds like you are very efficient in giving baby nutrients. So if I was you ..... GO TO TOWN!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destiny, have you tried healthy high fat foods? Avocados, whole milk/whole fat plain yogurt, nuts & nut butters, etc?


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl cool now I have an excuse to have it out on ice cream :haha:

Bellarosa I was eating cereal with whole milk in the morning but milk has not been agreeing with me at all. Nuts I've been eating though I could be eating more of them, not so much nut butters so I'll have to start back up with my apples and peanut butter. All I know is I need to do something!


----------



## Chrissy05

Oh wow, gender reveal already! Very exciting time for you Destinyk! 

I too have lost weird since the beginning, but seeing as I was clearly on the overweight side before hand, my doctor is very quite pleased with the progression. 

I had my second ultrasound today, since at the first one they pushed my dates back a week and told me it was too early to do the NT scan since baby was not cooperating. Anyway, fast forward 2 weeks and this time baby cooperated wonderfully. Baby's size confirmed the new EDD of March 30th (instead of the 23rd as we thought it was based on my ovulation date). So I guess it really was a late implantation that caused the delay, because I stand by my ovulation date. But at least now I'm not bummed out about being pushed back a week because I still feel like I'm moving ahead instead of backwards. And seeing baby grow so much in a short while was a huge reassurance. 

For the curious, here is baby at 13+1. Baby measured 6.9cm, had a heartbeat of 156, and NT measurement of 1.6mm (which I'm told is very good). I'm a proud FTM to be!
 



Attached Files:







MiniC.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Destinyk

Chrissy lovely photo and I am sooo happy baby is thriving and healthy!! :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Chrissy, that's wonderful news!!! Thanks for sharing! :)


----------



## Destinyk

Well ladies it's a girl!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Destinyk!!


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl thank you! Your next! ;)


----------



## bombshellmom

Congrats destinyk! :) we find out oct 18th what ours is


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom thank you and awesome it's coming up!!

Baby girl was perfect, heart beat was 156 and she was measuring three days ahead which made me feel so much better about the whole weight thing


----------



## Chrissy05

Woohoo! Congrats Destinyk on your little girl!


----------



## Destinyk

Chrissy05 thank you very much! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

What a great name too Destinyk. Is that the only pic you have that is in your avatar?


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl aw thank you so much :) Marie is my middle name so we wanted to pass it on like we were going to do with my DHs if it were a boy. I have 6 pictures that they printed for me and a CD with more that I will be printing myself very soon. I'll post the rest of the pics now so you ladies can see!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Destinyk

BNB wouldn't let me post them all in one!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Destinyk

Last set!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh the side profile is perfect!! They are all wonderful!! 

I seriously can't wait to see my beauty. You have me all super excited :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl thank you and haha I am super excited for you too! Did your doc tell you when you might be looking into gender? Your not far behind me so probably soon!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well if I wait until my Ob appt then I have to wait until the 21st :nope: So we booked a private for the 2nd, so ONLY 4 MORE DAYS!!! DH and I have enjoyed it just being us that know. It is a nice change not having to hear all the crap people think it is ok to say to someone expecting. So when I mentioned that our 5 yr old will know and then the older ones later when they get home, I could see his heart sank. I think he likes the intimacy of it more than I do :haha: If that is even possible.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl AHH I'm so excited!! It's cute that DH thinks of you like a team and I guess having your own little secret is nice to him :) but I'm sure once your boys show all their excitement he'll be ok!


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl AHH I'm so excited!! It's cute that DH thinks of you like a team and I guess having your own little secret is nice to him :) but I'm sure once your boys show all their excitement he'll be ok!

Well I am not so sure they will be excited to have another boy in the house AT ALL!! Though if my gut is right then they will be beside themselves as they have all said they would love for them to have a sister.:cloud9:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl aww that is so sweet. I've got every body part crossed for you!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Just got my Progenity results back yesterday - test results all came back normal, and.... It's a boy! :blue: DD has been insistent right from the start that it's "Baby Jacob" in my belly & I guess she is right! We're over the moon! :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

Whoop Whopp!!!!


----------



## Destinyk

So my appointment with my midwife got cancelled today because she has a cold and she doesn't want to get me sick. We rescheduled for October 13 at 1pm and I will be getting my anatomy scan, I'll be 19 weeks. Super excited to see baby girl again but nervous something could be wrong, hoping for the best.


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm sure everything will just fine!! Wow so many scans. So exciting. :dance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destinyk said:


> So my appointment with my midwife got cancelled today because she has a cold and she doesn't want to get me sick. We rescheduled for October 13 at 1pm and I will be getting my anatomy scan, I'll be 19 weeks. Super excited to see baby girl again but nervous something could be wrong, hoping for the best.

Aww! Well, better safe than sorry, right?? If she kept it & you got sick that would be awful! Exciting that your scan is coming up so quickly! Mine is November 4th. Feels so close but yet so far :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl I sure hope you are right! :) Yes our gender scan was a private we scheduled since we were too anxious to wait until our anatomy scan! I am way to excited for your coming scan!!


Bella definitely better safe than sorry! I'm anxious for this scan and yours will be here before you know it!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am almost beside myself with how impatient I am at the moment!! :blush: But I have been trying to keep myself busy with different things....I think I am going to bake today, and start another scarf, then I work tonight.


----------



## Chrissy05

Anatomy scans... yay! Destinyk, I definitely agree that it's better that your midwife cancelled, that you going in and getting sick. 

Mine won't be before early November, so I still have a while to wait. My next appointment with my Dr is at 18 weeks, and I'll only get the requisition form for the anatomy scan at that time anyway, so I can't even book it ahead. On the plus side however, I'm officially in the second trimester now! Yay!! Still lots of nausea and vomiting, but thankfully the meds help with that. New symptom I've noticed this week... heartburn. It's so weird because DH gets heartburn all the time, and I never do... until a few days ago. Anyone else getting heartburn recently?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Chrissy05 said:


> Anatomy scans... yay! Destinyk, I definitely agree that it's better that your midwife cancelled, that you going in and getting sick.
> 
> Mine won't be before early November, so I still have a while to wait. My next appointment with my Dr is at 18 weeks, and I'll only get the requisition form for the anatomy scan at that time anyway, so I can't even book it ahead. On the plus side however, I'm officially in the second trimester now! Yay!! Still lots of nausea and vomiting, but thankfully the meds help with that. New symptom I've noticed this week... heartburn. It's so weird because DH gets heartburn all the time, and I never do... until a few days ago. Anyone else getting heartburn recently?

YES!!!! Mine is moreso in the form of acid up my throat. In my last pregnancy, it got SO bad. I felt like I was going to vomit acid daily (sorry, TMI!) It's not terrible yet in this pregnancy, but it's definitely there, and I felt like I was going to vomit acid a few nights ago. My midwife told me to take Zantac twice daily. Vanilla milkshakes (or just ice cream in general) help a lot too! Hope that helps you!!! 

On a positive note, heartburn is supposed to be a sign of a baby with lots of hair :winkwink: (old wives tale, but my DD had a TON of hair when she was born!)


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been having bad heartburn/indigestion for a few weeks now.....horrible, and it makes me quiet nauseous at times. I too take Zantac.....It is my go to. Also Ensure drinks also help me a bit. I also have to eat small meals, otherwise it just compounds it all.

As for the hair thing, I had horrendous heartburn with #4 and he didn't have much, well he had some, but not the amount everyone else did....:haha: Would be cute to have one bald.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl what time is your appointment?! 

Chrissy I can relate with the nausea and vomiting I still have it :( no heartburn for me yet though


----------



## Destinyk

By the way, am I the only one who gets a horrendous stretching feeling in the lower abdomen when coughing or sneezing? I have to hold my belly when I feel one coming so it doesn't hurt!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destinyk said:


> By the way, am I the only one who gets a horrendous stretching feeling in the lower abdomen when coughing or sneezing? I have to hold my belly when I feel one coming so it doesn't hurt!

Is it right kinda where your belly meets the top of your thigh almost? On either side? If so, I get that a lot - and I did last pregnancy too. I believe it's the "round ligament pain" that people talk about.


----------



## SophBabes

My due date is 6th March :D Hehe xx


----------



## Destinyk

Bella yes exactly! That's what I figured it was but I wanted to make sure it was normal! 

My midwifes assistant just called me again because my midwife wanted to reschedule for an earlier date. She said she hadn't seen me for four weeks and she didn't like to go another two without seeing me so we scheduled for Oct 7 at 5pm for a quick meeting and wellness check. My anatomy scan will stay as planned for the 13th so my DH can come with me since his work schedule can get a little whacked.


----------



## allforthegirl

My appointment is at 9:30am. :yipee: Trying to just stay calm and not think about it too much. 

I too get those crazy painful feelings when cough, sneeze or move too fast. Some days are worse than others. Totally normal.

Well that is cool that she is coming to see you sooner, and that DH still gets to come to the scan.

Soph congrats!!


----------



## Destinyk

Soph congratulations!

Allforthegirl I am going crazy what time is it in Canada?! It's 10:51 in Florida I want to know!! I appreciated that they cared, and remembered about DHs work schedule because I didn't even have to mention it, to keep it convenient for him.


----------



## allforthegirl

Looks like you are 2 hrs ahead of me. ;)


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl nooooooo! Ugh better practice my patience now :haha: I'm updating everyone's bump color on the original post, I'm excited to update yours!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats Soph! 

Destiny, that's great that you get an "extra" appointment in there to ease your mind! 

Allforthegirl, FX for you!!! Have you seen that viral video on youtube of the 6 brothers that finally had a baby sister? OMG adorable - and makes me think of you!!! :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes I have seen that. It is so super cute!! I can just imagine how my boys would react. :D

I am glad you are al so excited for me.....nervousness is setting in....... :shock:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella yeppp, nothing big will probably happen but most likely I'll hear her heart beat!

Allforthegirl definitely excited, tick tock!


----------



## allforthegirl

Looks like we are having another boy....so add me to team :blue: please


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl congrats!! You've got to rub some of those boy juices off on me for the next one! Adding your stork now :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

allforthegirl said:


> Looks like we are having another boy....so add me to team :blue: please

:hugs: I was really rooting for you. I know how much you wanted a little girl. I really hope that despite that, this little boy ends up being everything you've ever wanted and more! :flow:


----------



## Destinyk

Hoping everyone is doing well!


----------



## Chrissy05

Oh wow allforthegirl, another boy! You're going to have an entire hockey team of boys! 

Afm, I am doing well. Still struggling with MS, but I am starting to come to terms with the fact I may be one of those women who has it for their entire pregnancy. 

I am wondering if any of you have pets and if they behaved differently during your pregnancies. Ever since she was a puppy, my dog and I will nap together on lazy weekend afternoons. Since she's a small dog, she will often lay on top of me (usually on the sofa) and we will sleep for a while. This weekend however, she simply refused to sleep on my belly, and would only lay next to me and rest her little head next to my belly. I don't really have a baby bump yet (it's more like the shifting of fat from my lower abdomen towards the upper abdomen in order to accommodate my growing uterus) so I'm unsure why she behaved like this. Do dogs have a sixth sense with regards to pregnancy? Can she sense it? She has never behaved like this in her 10 years. It was odd.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Chrissy05 said:


> Oh wow allforthegirl, another boy! You're going to have an entire hockey team of boys!
> 
> Afm, I am doing well. Still struggling with MS, but I am starting to come to terms with the fact I may be one of those women who has it for their entire pregnancy.
> 
> I am wondering if any of you have pets and if they behaved differently during your pregnancies. Ever since she was a puppy, my dog and I will nap together on lazy weekend afternoons. Since she's a small dog, she will often lay on top of me (usually on the sofa) and we will sleep for a while. This weekend however, she simply refused to sleep on my belly, and would only lay next to me and rest her little head next to my belly. I don't really have a baby bump yet (it's more like the shifting of fat from my lower abdomen towards the upper abdomen in order to accommodate my growing uterus) so I'm unsure why she behaved like this. Do dogs have a sixth sense with regards to pregnancy? Can she sense it? She has never behaved like this in her 10 years. It was odd.


She knows! 

My dog knows too. She's constantly by my side, ever since right before I got my BFP! We are convinced :)


----------



## allforthegirl

My cats know for sure....always wanting to lay on my belly and it isn't very comfortable anymore.


----------



## Destinyk

Chrissy I know the feeling I still have MS :( I bet your having a girl! As far as the pets YES they totally know, my dog always followed me around and slept with us but now he sleeps like right up against me and he goes ape$h!+ if an unfamiliar dog is near me which usually he doesn't mind. They can smell the change in hormones they just don't know how many puppies your having :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

My cat though doesn't seem to care much she's always been very loving but she can have a 'tude, she still acts her normal self.


----------



## allforthegirl

Which is funny as my dogs don't seem to have done anything different....just my cats. But then again I don't get to spend much time with my dogs when I am running after my monsters all the time.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl that's funny! Well they all have their own personalities so I guess that would have a lot to do with how they react. A couple weeks ago my DHs cousin had his little girl over and my pup followed her around and licked her all day. My cat wanted nothing to do with her :haha:


----------



## Chrissy05

Good to know my dog isn't loosing it in her old age. She's often followed me around everywhere, but her habit has reached new heights. I can't even go to the washroom anymore without her following me there. If I leave the door ajar, she is sure to push it open and sit there staring at me. It's the weirdest thing. She's become a real "chien de poche"... or, erm, a pocket dog? Sorry, I guess that expression just doesn't translate very well.


----------



## Destinyk

Chrissy I find it sweet that they look to protect us and quite incredible what our pups are capable of. They can even sense cancer. Now we just have to wean them off the "only child syndrome" :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I know what you mean about the bathroom thing - my dog lays practically on top of the (bottom of) the door when I use the bathroom! I open the door & she's always RIGHT THERE. :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella hysterical my dog does the same unless I'm not quick enough when shutting the door, then he'll follow me in and sit there and stare at me.

When he follows me in when I'm going to puke, because who has time to shut the door when your mouth is going to explode, he'll sit right next to me and lick my knees. Too cute


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destinyk said:


> Bella hysterical my dog does the same unless I'm not quick enough when shutting the door, then he'll follow me in and sit there and stare at me.
> 
> When he follows me in when I'm going to puke, because who has time to shut the door when your mouth is going to explode, he'll sit right next to me and lick my knees. Too cute

Awe! That's precious! He wants to make sure you're ok!! :flow:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella haha yeah it's adorable, my pup is too sweet :)

For anyone not following my journal my midwifes appointment went great. We went over my blood results from last visit everything was perfect she said my platelet count was exceptional and iron was great, turns out I'm O+. Hopefully Adrianas blood type is something positive so god forbid anything I can donate to her. Uterus was measuring exactly where it should be and I gained three pounds :happydance: . Calling later today to set up my anatomy scan!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Glad to hear everything is going well for you, destiny!!!


----------



## Chrissy05

Yay for your appointment going well Destinyk! 

Afm, though I am still nauseous and taking anti-nausea meds, I am proud to report that I haven't thrown up since last weekend! That's a definite improvement. Ok, I am still gagging at random times (or anytime something smells weird, fishy, or garbage-y), but not throwing up daily even while on meds is a great feeling. Hopefully it will continue this way!


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad you are feeling better Chrissy!! Sounds like a major improvement!

Smells still get to me....specially since I run a check out counter....so many bad breathed mouths out there. I try to stand back or hold my breath while they are there. It is really bad!! Or not to mention B.O. That is another huge problem. :sick:


----------



## Destinyk

Chrissy happy to hear your feeling better, hope this keeps up

Allforthegirl ughh that is so gross I'm nauseous just thinking about it!


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm looking for a pregnancy buddy too :)

My baby is due on 23rd March 2016.


----------



## Destinyk

Sarahlou welcome! I will add you to the first post :)


----------



## bombshellmom

Just noticed you added what you're naming her to your signature!

Adriana is super cute! We thought of using Adrienne for a middle name.


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you Destinyk :flower:

Happy to see lots of ladies due around my time too


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom thank you! I'm still trying to figure a good nick name this is what I have so far thoughts or ideas ladies? Adri, Dri, Adrien (but that's really not that much shorter, plus it kinda feels like a whole 'nother name to me) . I don't really want to call her by her middle name, Marie, I like it as a middle name but as a first name I feel like it sounds... well old to be honest, like I think of the grandmother in Everybody Loves Raymond :haha: . I like the nickname Adri when it's said in Spanish but in English I'm not quite sold.

Sarah glad to have someone new join, we've got a great group of ladies here :) how're you feeling?


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm feeling great right now if it wasn't for my little bump I wouldn't even know I'm pregnant :haha:

Anyone felt baby movements yet?? Im not sure if I just did this morning.... :wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

Tiny little ones I think..... Then I think oh that was just gas :blush:


----------



## Blessedheart

allforthegirl said:


> Tiny little ones I think..... Then I think oh that was just gas :blush:

I'm almost running myself crazy trying to figure out if it's gas or baby movements. I can't wait to really feel the movements.


----------



## Destinyk

Sarahlou I definitely think I've felt her move. It's a feeling I've never felt before and I can't even really explain what it feels like but I'm almost positive it's her, I can't wait til those movements become obvious!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destinyk said:


> Bombshellmom thank you! I'm still trying to figure a good nick name this is what I have so far thoughts or ideas ladies? Adri, Dri, Adrien (but that's really not that much shorter, plus it kinda feels like a whole 'nother name to me) . I don't really want to call her by her middle name, Marie, I like it as a middle name but as a first name I feel like it sounds... well old to be honest, like I think of the grandmother in Everybody Loves Raymond :haha: . I like the nickname Adri when it's said in Spanish but in English I'm not quite sold.
> 
> Sarah glad to have someone new join, we've got a great group of ladies here :) how're you feeling?

What about Ana?


----------



## Destinyk

Bella I didn't think of that! I will have to run that by DH

Anatomy scan went well, tech can't say much but from her knowledge she said all looked good :)

Also I can confirm the feelings I've had are her movements because whenever I felt them and looked on the screen during the scan she was moving!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destinyk said:


> Bella I didn't think of that! I will have to run that by DH
> 
> Anatomy scan went well, tech can't say much but from her knowledge she said all looked good :)
> 
> Also I can confirm the feelings I've had are her movements because whenever I felt them and looked on the screen during the scan she was moving!

So exciting! :dance:

Another idea - doesn't completely come from her name, (doesn't for my niece either) but my niece is named Annalyse, and some of her friends call her Ani. Just another nickname for thought ;)


----------



## SarahLou372

I keep feeling these feelings but I keep thinking is this gas or the baby... :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am having tons of sinus pressure today, with a headache. I am not feeling so hot today, but not time to get sick. I am trying to reclaim my house from my kids, and DH.... :trouble:


----------



## SarahLou372

I've had nose issue from the start of my pregnancy some nights its blocks up and other than that im sneezing all the time :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

SarahLou372 said:


> I've had nose issue from the start of my pregnancy some nights its blocks up and other than that im sneezing all the time :shrug:

I didn't start out like that this time, with my last it was one of my first symptoms. But it progressively has gotten worse....and I have to wear a panty liner all the time or I have to go change my undies. To add to my troubles, this time I also have that tickle in the back of my throat, so that is another reason for the panty liner.:dohh:


----------



## SarahLou372

I wear maternity towels now I did start off with panty liners but as I've got further on they not enough with this pregnancy CM.

But my sneezing is most annoying thing :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella thank you! DH seems to just want to call her by her full name, so I'll just have to see which nick name I'll be using :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

You're welcome Destiny :flower:

AFM, I agree with the sneezing/coughing thing, but I haven't resorted to panty liners yet... I just cross my legs when I feel one coming on :rofl: I don't even want to think about what people are thinking when I'm standing - I'm sure I look ridiculous! :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I still cross my legs even though I know I will pee.....I am sure I too look like some goof ball :rofl:


----------



## bombshellmom

We are team ...........








PINK!!!


----------



## Blessedheart

bombshellmom said:


> We are team ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINK!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## allforthegirl

How is everyone? How was your weekend?

AFM I nothing crazy....just normal home life for me. Work, clean, be a mom and wify. I go for my anatomy scan on Wed. So only two more day until I get to see my beautiful again.


----------



## Blessedheart

allforthegirl said:


> How is everyone? How was your weekend?
> 
> AFM I nothing crazy....just normal home life for me. Work, clean, be a mom and wify. I go for my anatomy scan on Wed. So only two more day until I get to see my beautiful again.

I go for anatomy scan on Wednesday too!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cool that is exciting.... I have a feeling there may be a bunch of pics showing up on here soon ;)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Bombshell - CONGRATS!!!! Are you excited?!?!? Name yet??? :happydance:

As for everyone else - good luck on the upcoming anatomy scans! Exciting :)


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom congrats!!

Allforthegirl doing good over here weekend was nice! Got our registries set up. 

So exciting about your scans can't wait to see pics girls, hope all babies are happy and healthy!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destinyk said:


> Bombshellmom congrats!!
> 
> Allforthegirl doing good over here weekend was nice! Got our registries set up.
> 
> So exciting about your scans can't wait to see pics girls, hope all babies are happy and healthy!

Oooo registry stuff is exciting!!! For those of us who are second timers, I heard that we should set up registries anyway - because once baby comes, we can still get the discount on items "left" on our registries :haha:

Actually someone (maybe even on here?) said to put your due date for one month ahead of time, so that you can get the discount early! :winkwink:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella I didn't know you get a discount on stuff left over!! Wouldn't have thought of pushing the due date forward, that is definitely an idea worth thinking ;)


----------



## bombshellmom

We were actually a wee bit disappointed yesterday at our gender reveal but were really counting on having a boy this time but this little girl is very much welcome :)


I'm kinda getting excited now saw two little girls at my work today so it made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside knowing Rylie is getting her sister she wants. We will be swaying for boy next time lol
No name yet though :/

Sorry I haven't been talkative much! On mobile and its hard to type so muchmy laptop broke. Hope ev er yone is doing good :) you all sound wonderful!


----------



## SarahLou372

Bombshellmom - Congratulations! :flower:

I'm exactly 18 weeks pregnant today.. I have a Doppler and heard baby's heart beat loud and clear. I know how to listen for baby from having it done 3 times already by midwives :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destinyk said:


> Bella I didn't know you get a discount on stuff left over!! Wouldn't have thought of pushing the due date forward, that is definitely an idea worth thinking ;)

YES! It's not terribly much, but it counts for something. I remember my Amazon.com registry gave a 10% discount (unheard of on Amazon, right??) and my Babies R Us registry also gave a 10% discount.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have never made a baby registry before....and only one baby shower ever.


----------



## SarahLou372

I don't know weather to have a baby shower or not :shrug:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

My opinion? Make a registry. Can't hurt. Then you can get the discount on whatever you want to buy yourself for the baby :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Anyone else feeling like you a tad tender in the belly already? I do when I carry my LO or lift things....trying not to but I am a busy mom and I work. Hard to avoid.


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom I can totally understand the disappointment I was a little too when I found out but I couldn't be happier now and there is always next time ;) I am a firm believer of what's meant to be will be, though for our next we will try swaying as well!

Bella that is awesome! I did babiesrus, buybuybaby and target hopefully they hook me up! :haha:

Allforthegirl wow! My mom wants to throw me one but with us having moved and DH working were not sure when we could set up to go down there. But she's been asking about my registry and so have a few friends so I went ahead and get that done.

Sarahlou I agree with Bella! Even if you decide not to have a baby shower you can still get the discount which is awwwwesome


----------



## Blessedheart

It's a girl!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Blessedheart!!


----------



## Destinyk

Blessedheart congrats!! Updating the first post for the new announcements now!


----------



## SarahLou372

Congrats Blessedheart :flower:

So today ladies I couldn't find my baby's heart beat on the Doppler :( However kept hearing sound interference which sounded like kicks or movements to me. What I thought sounded like the heart beat was apparently the placenta as there was no number registering on the Doppler. but when I could hear nothing the Doppler was registering at 104-127! hope its not broken already :( 

I told OH and he said he will have a look at the Doppler and try for me :cloud9:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

SarahLou, that's why I don't have a doppler. I think I'd go crazy over whether I can find the HB or not and stress when I don't need to be stressing. I'm crazy enough already!!! Glad to hear your DH will help you out though! So sweet :)


----------



## SarahLou372

OH tried to find the heart beat to. We didn't find it last night but could hear baby very active! But first thing this morning we found it!! Ranging from 142-153 bpm :cloud9::cloud9:

Also today I think I started feeling baby movements officially. Feels like muscle spasms but really low down near my groin... :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Dopplers can be very stressful. At least you are hearing movements.


----------



## Blessedheart

SarahLou372 said:


> OH tried to find the heart beat to. We didn't find it last night but could hear baby very active! But first thing this morning we found it!! Ranging from 142-153 bpm :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Also today I think I started feeling baby movements officially. Feels like muscle spasms but really low down near my groin... :shrug:

That's good to hear


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hello, I'm somewhat new around the site and I would love to be add to this!
My EDD Is 2 March 2016 and I am team :yellow:


----------



## Destinyk

DH just felt her kick for the first time!!

Daisydreamer welcome! I will add you to the first post :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destinyk said:


> DH just felt her kick for the first time!!
> 
> Daisydreamer welcome! I will add you to the first post :)

Good for you and DH! I feel like I have been hogging all the attention with the baby kicks but they definitely can be felt from the outside now... Maybe tonight DH will feel our little treasure :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

How often are you guys feeling baby kick? Today :yellow: has been going mad in there! For the past few weeks I have been feeling regular movement morning and night, occasionally during the day. Last night OH was able to feel :yellow: kick from the outside, several times pretty hard.

Now today they have been kicking and wriggling any time I am lying or sitting still. Just had a MW appt and the little one's HB was 140 so I think they're ok in there... Is there such a thing as too much movement? Lol


----------



## Destinyk

Daisydreamer Adriana seems to be having a ball in there as well lately! She's kicking as I type this :haha: , I don't think there's such thing as too much movement right now they have plenty of room to explore and build muscle tone as they get bigger it'll slow down :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Just this last week I have been feeling my beautiful more often, it was almost like a switch went off and I could feel baby in more than the one spot that I was feeling before. Where as before I could have gone a day or so without noticing baby move. I am enjoying this as I know as they grown and have less room it can be a bit uncomfortable. :haha:


----------



## Blessedheart

allforthegirl said:


> Just this last week I have been feeling my beautiful more often, it was almost like a switch went off and I could feel baby in more than the one spot that I was feeling before. Where as before I could have gone a day or so without noticing baby move. I am enjoying this as I know as they grown and have less room it can be a bit uncomfortable. :haha:

Same here. I've been feeling more beautiful. And the baby is moving more often and noticeable though it seems she really likes the right side. I've not felt her move on the left, just the right.


----------



## Destinyk

Adriana seems to prefer the left side though yesterday I was getting some kicks round the middle and the right but she always ends up on the left. I've noticed she kicks a lot more when DH is around and talking loudly, maybe she knows daddy?


----------



## allforthegirl

Blessedheart said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Just this last week I have been feeling my beautiful more often, it was almost like a switch went off and I could feel baby in more than the one spot that I was feeling before. Where as before I could have gone a day or so without noticing baby move. I am enjoying this as I know as they grown and have less room it can be a bit uncomfortable. :haha:
> 
> Same here. I've been feeling more beautiful. And the baby is moving more often and noticeable though it seems she really likes the right side. I've not felt her move on the left, just the right.Click to expand...

Funny thing as the last three days or so baby decided to hide behind my placenta again, as I have only felt the movements maybe two to three times in a day.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl oh man that sucks :( hopefully he will move soon. Where is your placenta? Mine is fundal posterior


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destinyk said:


> Adriana seems to prefer the left side though yesterday I was getting some kicks round the middle and the right but she always ends up on the left. I've noticed she kicks a lot more when DH is around and talking loudly, maybe she knows daddy?

Baby seems to like the left side too, but I feel them moving around in other places. They will kick when DH and I are talking (sometimes it seems to know what we are talking about--lol).
But always when I am laying down at night and in the morning they are going crazy!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I think I remember reading that babies like the low sound of daddy's voice. Maybe it's easier to hear?? Can only vaguely remember... Lol.


----------



## Destinyk

Daisydreamer that's awesome, she's definitely super active in the morning and night too :)

Bella interesting! Happy 19 weeks!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi: 

I'm 19 weeks pregnant today :happydance: However not really felt any movements from LO yet :( When I listen to the baby's heart on the Doppler I swear I can hear the movements :shrug:

Also today me and OH have been together for exactly 3 years today! We have decided to go out for a meal tonight


----------



## Blessedheart

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm 19 weeks pregnant today :happydance: However not really felt any movements from LO yet :( When I listen to the baby's heart on the Doppler I swear I can hear the movements :shrug:
> 
> Also today me and OH have been together for exactly 3 years today! We have decided to go out for a meal tonight

Congrats on 19 weeks and 3 years. You'll begin to feel the movements really soon


----------



## allforthegirl

:hi: Sara 

I cannot believe that a lot of us are rounding that 20 week mark. That is very crazy to me.

We are all sick here, and I feel awful. I am just thankful for more sleep last night.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

allforthegirl said:


> :hi: Sara
> 
> I cannot believe that a lot of us are rounding that 20 week mark. That is very crazy to me.
> 
> We are all sick here, and I feel awful. I am just thankful for more sleep last night.

Sleep is just one thing that I can't figure out right now! Past few nights have been hell tossing and turning and sweating. At least as a SAHM I can rest just about whenever I need to.

Has anyone else just felt like they were about to faint? Or feeling vaguely nauseous? I'm not like super sick or anything, just kind of on the verge of it :-(


----------



## Destinyk

Sara try not to worry it can be where your placenta is located! Happy 19 weeks

Daisydreamer I have felt faint but my blood pressure is low so that is why.

AFM 21 weeks today! Feels unreal. Tomorrow is my bday, kinda funny I'll be 21 and 21 weeks :haha:, and DH says he's leaving work early and well be going out to dinner yummmmmy. Nov 3 I see my midwife again so I'll get to listen to Adrianas HB which will be nice :) DH won't be able to make it so I think I'll record it for him


----------



## allforthegirl

Daisy I toss and turn for sure all night. Thankfully I have avoided the sweating thing this time so far. Sleep is just not my friend but I will take what ever I can get....as long as I get a few hours uninterrupted.

I get the faint thing if I get up too fast at times, but never really any other time. I do though get that nausea thing but usually because indigestion, and taking Zantac seems to help me. It is like a bout of "oh am I going to puke?" I haven't which is nice.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destiny, congrats on 21 weeks! Reach 22 tomorrow myself. Can't believe we are just barely over halfway there. So close but so far. Have fun at your appt next week (on my OH's birthday), it's always touching to hear baby's HB and know that they're doing ok in there.



allforthegirl said:


> Daisy I toss and turn for sure all night. Thankfully I have avoided the sweating thing this time so far. Sleep is just not my friend but I will take what ever I can get....as long as I get a few hours uninterrupted.
> 
> I get the faint thing if I get up too fast at times, but never really any other time. I do though get that nausea thing but usually because indigestion, and taking Zantac seems to help me. It is like a bout of "oh am I going to puke?" I haven't which is nice.

:hugs: The sleep thing is the worst! Especially several nights in a row, I tend to get a little cranky. But usually end up napping 4 or 5 hours during the day. The sweat hasn't been as bad--I think I actually sweat more in my sleep when I wasn't pregnant, but still annoying to wake up (again) needing to pee (AGAIN) and drenched in sweat.

Also was a little worried today because :yellow: wasn't kicking as much as usual this AM. About ten minutes ago they gave me 10 reassuring movements in 5 minutes--probably just tuckered out from being so active the last week!


----------



## allforthegirl

They do have days that are more quiet than others....specially while they are growing.


----------



## NikkiR143

Hi Ladies! My name is Nicole. I am due March 25, 2016. It's mine and DH's first baby, and my very first time being pregnant...so this is all such an exciting and new experience. I'm currently 18 weeks 4 days pregnant today. It has been quite a journey for DH and I...we've struggled with infertility (on his end, not mine) and we're just blessed to finally be here. However, after struggling so hard, I have major paranoia and am so scared of miscarrying (even at 18 weeks). I have a fetal heart Doppler (that I purchased online) so I listen to our babies heartbeat a couple times a week, just for reassurance. We did the nuchal translucency scan at 12 weeks, and were told 80% chance it's a girl. We're ecstatic! The nuchal translucency paired with my 1st trimester blood screening told us there's a very low risk for down syndrome, birth defects, etc. 

I just did my 2nd trimester blood screening on Monday so I should have those results back soon. 

Our anatomy ultrasound is on Friday (I'll be exactly 19 weeks). The midwife found the heartbeat very low at my regular visit on Monday, so I'm a little worried about that. She initially was looking up by my belly button, but because I have a Doppler at home, I know our baby is much lower...so I actually directed her where to find it. Heart rate is perfect, but I'm still wondering why she's so low. Midwife didn't seem worried...said it may be because of my height (I'm 5'9)...and that they baby just found a comfy spot down below. I am also not feeling movements yet. Midwife said that's normal and it will happen soon. But, she also said I may have an anterior placenta, which I know can make feeling anything more difficult, so we'll see. I am eager for our ultrasound on Friday, to make sure our baby is growing properly and everything looks good. I'm always a nervous wreck at these scans, soo scared of something being wrong. 

Anyway, I'm glad to be here and I hope we can support each other through the rest of our pregnancies


----------



## Destinyk

Nicole welcome and congrats! I will add you to the first post, I agree with placenta position possibly blocking fetal movements. Excited to hear all about your scan Friday, everything will be perfect! :hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

Allforthegirl - hope you feel better! feeling icky sucks :( especially when pregnant. 

welcome Nicole!! I too am looking forward to reading about your next visit!! hoping everything goes ok - and that baby's heartbeat is good!


AFM - finally got my laptop back and fixed. Still working pretty much every day, I'm only off on Thursdays and Sundays. I'm liking it so far, I love being a teller. The paychecks are helping tons! Once baby is here I will ask for 20 hours instead of my 30 I have right now - 30 hours a week may be a bit too much for me. Plus it'll be nice getting to stay home with my babies an extra day or so. 

OH and we agreed on a name!! Her name will be Ayla Makenzie! (eye-luh) is the way it's pronounced.


----------



## Destinyk

Bombshellmom glad to hear your liking your job! I like the name you picked, our nieces name is Mackenzie but we call her Kenzie :)


----------



## allforthegirl

:hi: Nicole (can't remember if I said it yet :haha:)

bombshell great name!! Glad you are enjoying you job!!


----------



## NikkiR143

Thanks ladies! Friday can't come soon enough. I love hearing all the names you've picked. 

My grandma, Diana, passed away in September (she and I were very, very close) so we're using her name as the babies middle name. We've chosen "Rachel Diana". I truly believe her spirit will be in this baby. The circle of life.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:wave: Hi Nicole! Welcome! My baby's heartbeat is always way down low too - but that's been the first place both my doctor and midwife have looked. That's usually where I feel him kicking too. I wouldn't worry about that (personally). I know it's easier said than done with worrying!!! :flower:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Nicole :hi:

Ladies I was wondering if any of you have ever taken metformin??


----------



## Destinyk

Nicole very pretty name and very touching, I know your grandmother will be watching over your DD. :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. Do you want me to add your pink stork to the main page or do you want to wait for your anatomy scan?


----------



## NikkiR143

Destinyk said:


> Nicole very pretty name and very touching, I know your grandmother will be watching over your DD. :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. Do you want me to add your pink stork to the main page or do you want to wait for your anatomy scan?

You can add it  Thanks!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

:wave: a little late but hello Nicole! Welcome! Love having more people to share journeys with.

The placenta can totally affect feeling movements at first, but don't count yourself out yet! The placenta can move around in there as the uterus grows. I have an anterior placenta and I feel kicks ALL the time for about two weeks now, even though I was told I likely wouldn't.

Well have fun at your scan and come back with some good news!


----------



## NikkiR143

DaisyDreamer said:


> :wave: a little late but hello Nicole! Welcome! Love having more people to share journeys with.
> 
> The placenta can totally affect feeling movements at first, but don't count yourself out yet! The placenta can move around in there as the uterus grows. I have an anterior placenta and I feel kicks ALL the time for about two weeks now, even though I was told I likely wouldn't.
> 
> Well have fun at your scan and come back with some good news!

Thank you for the warm welcome! That's good to know! I would definitely rather feel our little munchkin sooner, rather than later. I hope to have GREAT news tomorrow! I can't wait for my ultrasound.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have anterior placenta and this one hides behind it all the time, so I still don't get constant movements. But there will be times where I finally do then quiet periods where there is nothing. 

GL at the scan. Share pics if you get some.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Any exciting plans this Halloween??


----------



## Destinyk

Daisydreamer not much going on over here! Spent some time with my DHs father and gf which was nice. Didn't have any trick or treaters but the houses are so far apart here and the streets are so dark I think that's why, when we lived in south Florida it was the opposite. Anything fun going on at your house?


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello! Is it too late to join in? I am expecting baby # 3 on March 21st - team yellow! I have two boys aged 3 and 6 (will be 7 and 4 by ba by 'a arrival.)


----------



## SarahLou372

Not long till our 20 weeks scan starting to feel impatient :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

Scarlett2 not too late at all I will add you to the first post!


Sarahlou I totally understand but your almost there!


----------



## Chrissy05

Is it just me or is time just flying by? During the first tri I felt it was so slow, and now the weeks are just zipping by!

Anyway, I had another doctor's appointment this week and baby kept kicking at the doppler when my doc was trying to find the HB. Every time she would press on my belly, baby would kick and the sound would get all weird. It was hilarious! 

I'm looking forward to my anatomy scan in a week, I can't wait to find out if it's a boy or a girl.


----------



## Destinyk

Chrissy05 I definitely agree that time is starting to fly, hard to believe I'm 22 weeks tomorrow! Adriana likes letting my midwife know she's not a fan of the Doppler too :haha: . Can't wait for your gender reveal post!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:wave: Hi Scarlett! We are due date buddies! :)

Halloween was so much fun! My DD dressed up as Katerina Kittycat from Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood - she was just SO EXCITED to be Katerina! She had such a great time & never stopped grinning!

As for my pregnancy, I'm 20 weeks today! :yipee: Scan on Wednesday! Can't wait to see my little man! :cloud9:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

*Destinyk:* OH and I went to see Beats Antique together! It was the first (and probably last time) we were able to go out and dance in a while. We had front row and were even called up on stage! That was pretty cool. Maybe in a few days I will be able to find the images of OH and I? Think that's a good way to spend our last Halloween as a couple for a while!

*Scarlett2:* Welcome! :flower: Never too late to join the club. GL at your scan next week!

*SarahLou372:* The wait for the scan is endless! When are you going in for your appointment?

*Chrissy02:* I feel like third trimester is looming over me. It seems like time is moving slowly but looking back I can hardly believe that I'm almost 23 weeks. GL at your anatomy scan, are you hoping for boy or girl or just a healthy baby? :)

*BellaRosa:* Congrats on 20 weeks! Sounds like your baby girl had a lot of fun on Halloween, and good luck on your scan!

Lots of extra good luck and positive energy for everyone's scans coming up!


----------



## Destinyk

Bella so sweet, I'm sure your DD looked adorable! Woohoo for 20 weeks and I hope your scan goes well!!

Daisydreamer that sounds awesome, I think I'd have a heart attack if I was asked to go on stage! Glad you had a good time :)


----------



## Scarlett2

BellaRosa8302 said:


> :wave: Hi Scarlett! We are due date buddies! :)
> 
> Halloween was so much fun! My DD dressed up as Katerina Kittycat from Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood - she was just SO EXCITED to be Katerina! She had such a great time & never stopped grinning!
> 
> As for my pregnancy, I'm 20 weeks today! :yipee: Scan on Wednesday! Can't wait to see my little man! :cloud9:

Hello! Fab to have a due date buddy!! I used to love in Connecticut as a child! Sounds like you had a fun halloween. I took my two out for the first time this year - they loved it! Good luck for your scan on Wednesday. Hello everyone else! I agree that it seems to have flown by. Also I really do look pregnant now.... Which is doubly scary!


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm exactly half way through my pregnancy today. 20 weeks :flower:

I definitely felt the baby move for the first time last night Im sure of it, feels like someone kicking from the inside like a popping sensation. 

DaisyDreamer - Scan tomorrow afternoon :cloud9:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

SarahLou congrats on 20 weeks! And GL at your scan! Are you staying team yellow?

Movements definitely feel like little pops and spasms, but that's all baby!


----------



## Destinyk

Sarahlou happy 20 weeks! Good luck at your scan


AFM saw my midwife today, we went over the results of my anatomy scan and everything was perfect! Got to listen to Adrianas heart beat and that was pretty much it, will be going back to see her on December 1.


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks ladies :flower:

No I'm wanting t find out the baby's gender if possible.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Sarah, isn't it so tempting to find out???? I've only had the one ultrasound and no extra bloodwork so nobody knows the sex of the baby yet. I don't think I could impulsively schedule something like that because OH wants it to be a surprise!

But I have a feeling it will be a boy. I thought pink for a long while but I think boy now


----------



## Destinyk

kwynia said:


> Here you go ladies, I thought I would drop these right here for you. Copy and paste the code in the box under each image to put in your signature. This code has a link to the thread, so if you click on the image it will bring you here :)
> 
> https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckyclovers_zps41djyc2y.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/2325231-looking-march-bump-buddies.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckyclovers_zps41djyc2y.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckycloversyellow_zpseym1vekl.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/2325231-looking-march-bump-buddies.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckycloversyellow_zpseym1vekl.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckycloverspink_zps1wr934zn.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/2325231-looking-march-bump-buddies.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckycloverspink_zps1wr934zn.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckyclovers_zpsijbwvx7b.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/2325231-looking-march-bump-buddies.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/luckyclovers_zpsijbwvx7b.gif[/IMG][/URL]



Thought I would repost this for the new ladies and anyone else that would like to add our graphic to their siggy!


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello everyone.

Sarahlou - I hope your scan goes well. X 

I love the March Clovers signature - it's fab! 

I have a horrible day at work coming up with some difficult decisions to make (a bit of a link to maternity/pregnancy discrimination - can't go into too much detail here) so the clover will hopefully bring me luck! X


----------



## Destinyk

Scarlett2 I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope the clover does bring you some luck, hoping all goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Scarlett, good luck to you! Whatever it is, fight for your rights!!!! :hugs:

AFM, scan today :wohoo:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Scarlett, I hope all works out for you :hugs:

BellaRosa, GL at your scan!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Had my scan ladies... However baby was lying funny and we couldn't get measurements of the spine that they need so got go back tomorrow, we tried everything walking, eating going to loo you name it we tried it :growlmad:

So as for the gender I cant say for sure as she was only able to get a quick glance and she said its her opinion but not grantee. So im going wait till tomorrow I'm afraid ladies. A bit gutted but what can I do at least baby looking healthy.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

SarahLou372 said:


> Had my scan ladies... However baby was lying funny and we couldn't get measurements of the spine that they need so got go back tomorrow, we tried everything walking, eating going to loo you name it we tried it :growlmad:
> 
> So as for the gender I cant say for sure as she was only able to get a quick glance and she said its her opinion but not grantee. So im going wait till tomorrow I'm afraid ladies. A bit gutted but what can I do at least baby looking healthy.

SarahLou sounds like a stubborn baby. Thought you were team yellow but I reread your post. Wanting to find out, not waiting to find out. Lol. At least it's looking healthy, what time are you going in tomorrow?


----------



## NikkiR143

Hey Ladies! So, my anatomy scan on Friday went well. They got everything they needed except for the spine measurements. She (yes, they confirmed baby is a girl!!!) was curled up in a ball...literally, her feet were by her head (she was doing yoga in there!) and she just wouldn't budge. She was moving around a little, but not enough to get spine measurements. Tech practically flipped me upside down on the table, shook my belly, had me walk around, empty my bladder, etc...I was there for about an hour and a half, and little girl was just stubborn. The tech did get everything else though, and the doctor said everything looks good! I go back on Monday for the spinal measurements. I hope she's more cooperative this time. I even drank orange juice before my last appointment, and it didn't work. Maybe a little caffeine before the next one will do the trick? I'm excited I get to see her again though! Here's a picture...

Not sure if you can see that...hmm. 

Anyway, I'm 19w+5d today! Only 2 more days till I reach the hallway point. Eeek!

Hope you're all doing well!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Nikki! Congrats on team pink! Another stubborn baby during a scan huh? Well all looks healthy so that is good :flower:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella, hoping your scan goes perfectly!

Sarahlou so happy to hear baby is looking healthy! Hope they can confirm gender for you tomorrow :)

Nikki that is so funny my little girl was all relaxed in there too. She has her legs up and her arms behind her head like she was just chilling watching tv or something. :haha: DH got a kick out of that. She wouldn't move at all I joked with the tech maybe you should've had me down a few snickers as opposed to all that water, she thought that was funny but we ended up being able to get all her measurements. Silver lining is you get another peek at little one!

Edit: I forgot to mention I couldn't see your pic, prego brain! :dohh:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

OMG - this must be really common with the spine measurements! Mine couldn't get spine measurements either! We tried flipping me around, jiggling my belly, laying me on my belly, but he was stubborn - WOULD.NOT.BUDGE! I only know he's a boy from my Progenity test, because there was no hint of boy parts. At least you ladies get to go back soon - I have to wait til November 17th to go back. Trying to look on the bright side - at least I get another scan, lol!


----------



## Destinyk

Bella maybe I should change the name of this thread to the stubborn clovers! Atleast you get another scan though :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Ladies :hi: Thanks for all the replies. 

Went back today for the scan but same problem as yesterday couldn't get the spine measurement at all... got go back again on Tuesday next week. However we got to see the baby's gender twice and was shown too, so we now know I can share with you :flower:

So ladies we have confirmed that our baby is..... 

A little boy!! 

:cloud9::cloud9:

Can I be changed to team blue please?? :blue:

I tried to attach an image of my first item in blue brought today nut Its upside down and I cant get it to turn around :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







A0293DF9-3F81-448B-AE46-EA4A479E2DA757191BCD-1BD3-4205-A31F-3A305D4EA11C.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Sarah! Congrats on team blue! What a stubborn baby though, just wouldn't budge huh?
On the bright side you get to see your little man again! Yay!


----------



## Destinyk

Sarah congrats on team blue! I added your stork :) the little booties are so cute. Boo for not getting the measurements but hooray you get to see him again!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks ladies :flower:

Thanks for adding my stork on. 

Yes its getting hard work its just that one measurement they cant get. And I got to see him again was lovely to have his gender confirmed. Also he lifted his leg up and then with his hand grasped his foot to play with it :haha:

:cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe congrats Sarah!


----------



## bombshellmom

Congrats on team blue, Sarah!


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies there are four names I like at the moment for our little boy I was wondering what you all think..?

Harry
Charlie
Jacob
Oscar 

And Thomas is a maybe 5th name :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

SarahLou372 said:


> Ladies there are four names I like at the moment for our little boy I was wondering what you all think..?
> 
> Harry
> Charlie
> Jacob
> Oscar
> 
> And Thomas is a maybe 5th name :haha:

Mine will be Jacob, so obv that's my favorite :winkwink:
Next maybe Thomas or Charlie :flower:


----------



## Destinyk

Sarah I like Jacob and Charlier the best!


----------



## allforthegirl

All great names! :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy05

Congrats on being team blue Sarah! As for the baby names, my fav is Thomas. 

My anatomy scan is 3 days away, and I'm really hoping that baby isn't as stubborn as many of yours were. I already had to go back a second time at the 12-week scan, so I really want to avoid having to do that again. As much as seeing baby an extra time is great, getting all that time off work is a challenge. How are you ladies managing the time off work for doctor appointments and scans? I'm a teacher, so I have to take a half-day off for every appointment, and tbh I'm afraid of running out of days.


----------



## allforthegirl

Chrissy that is a hard part. Specially if you have to take half a day at a time. With my dr we do appointments and scans same day so it makes things a bit easier. I work nights now so it doesn't affect me. I did run out of time off buy the time I went on mat leave. I went 2.5 months early and had no more sick days left. Hopefully this is not the case for you.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Chrissy, I'm a teacher too. I schedule my appointments WAY ahead of time to get later appointments. For example, at my last appointment (20 weeks), I was already scheduled for my 24 week appointment (which I had scheduled at 16 weeks) and I made my appointment for 28 weeks. Does that make sense? I usually have appointments for around 4:00, and my school gets out at 3:35, so I just rush over there as soon as I can leave. 

For the random appointment that has to be earlier (like my scan next week at 3:30) I asked my principal for special permission to leave at 3:00 so that I don't have to use half a personal day for it. 

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Destinyk

Chrissy I'm hoping your baby is cooperative for your scan! As far as the time off I can totally see how that would be stressing you out. Luckily we moved after I hit three months and that's when my appointments really started so I didn't have to take time off except for one scan, I came in late for that one. Now I am not working but I know if I were at my old job still I would be really worried because they sucked with giving time off. However if I were working I would probably do what Bella has suggested, scheduling them ahead of time so I can easily pick later time slots. Hope you can work something out easily :)


----------



## NikkiR143

SarahLou372 said:


> Ladies there are four names I like at the moment for our little boy I was wondering what you all think..?
> 
> Harry
> Charlie
> Jacob
> Oscar
> 
> And Thomas is a maybe 5th name :haha:

I love Jacob! If I was having a boy, I was going to use Jacob as the middle name. But, my brother's name is Charlie...so I love that name too! Jacob or Charlie


----------



## NikkiR143

Hey Ladies! So, I had my follow-up anatomy scan today. Baby girl still wasn't moving much, and was still in a bit of an awkward position, but luckily they were able to get the spinal measurements they needed! And, everything looks good! I feel blessed and I'm so happy she's healthy. I was a little disappointed though because the tech won't tell you anything...she just said any questions should be addressed with the doctor. I was hoping they'd give me some info on babies measurements & weight, etc. My next apt isn't until the end of November, so I emailed my midwife after my exam with my questions. She didn't address any of my questions, just said "Everything looked good in your follow-up scan and your due date remains the same". I was hoping she'd answer my questions regarding measurement and weight. I guess they aren't that important, but it would've been nice to know. Oh well!


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww Nikki, that sucks that you weren't able to get more info. Hopefully when you see your doctor the next time, you'll be able to get more info. 

Thanks for the tips regarding dealing with missing work. Up until now it hasn't been too bad because I've been followed by my family doctor, so she's a bit more flexible with appointments. I've been taking the first one of the day, at 8am, which means I can be at school for the first bell. But starting next week all my appointments are with my OB, and he only sees patients from 9 to 4, on Thursdays and Fridays. Since I have to be at school from 8:45 until 4... that doesn't work. As for the scans, the clinic only opens at 9, so even if I tried scheduling way ahead, I'm still limited by the times available. So I've now taken 2 half days and have another 2 scheduled for the next week and a half (ultrasound this week and OB next week), which only leaves me 2 more half days for the rest of the pregnancy. These are for appointments and such, so I think that eventually I will have to use sick days... but I don't think that I can use them a half day at a time then. Blah! Why is it so complicated!


----------



## NikkiR143

Chrissy05 said:


> Aww Nikki, that sucks that you weren't able to get more info. Hopefully when you see your doctor the next time, you'll be able to get more info.
> 
> Thanks for the tips regarding dealing with missing work. Up until now it hasn't been too bad because I've been followed by my family doctor, so she's a bit more flexible with appointments. I've been taking the first one of the day, at 8am, which means I can be at school for the first bell. But starting next week all my appointments are with my OB, and he only sees patients from 9 to 4, on Thursdays and Fridays. Since I have to be at school from 8:45 until 4... that doesn't work. As for the scans, the clinic only opens at 9, so even if I tried scheduling way ahead, I'm still limited by the times available. So I've now taken 2 half days and have another 2 scheduled for the next week and a half (ultrasound this week and OB next week), which only leaves me 2 more half days for the rest of the pregnancy. These are for appointments and such, so I think that eventually I will have to use sick days... but I don't think that I can use them a half day at a time then. Blah! Why is it so complicated!

Chrissy, I'm sorry you're dealing with the stress of scheduling appointments and coordinating it to where it works with your work schedule. Fortunately, my work is very understanding. I try to get either early morning appointments or late afternoon appointments, and my co-workers will either open or close the office for me on those days. I commute 30 miles to work, so there's no going on my lunch break or anything like that. I had to see an infertility specialist for awhile before I became pregnant, and those Dr. visits were really far from my house (and far from work as well). That was extremely difficult to coordinate! I'm glad I'm past that part, and now I can at least see my doctor close to home. I suppose the Dr. visits will never end now...once we have a little one, we'll be tied up with doctor visits for them. Work just has to understand! I know it sucks taking the sick time, but we just gotta do what we gotta do. Good luck! It will all work out


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Chrissy, I'd sit down with your supervisor & discuss. You don't want to take all those personal or sick days & im sure they don't want you out half a day, often, for a short appointment. 

Does the ob see people at 4:00? Or is the latest appointment 3:30? Either way I'd do what I said earlier to make sure you get the latest appointment possible & see if you can work something out with your supervisor (go in 30 mins early?) if you still have a lass of kids maybe you have colleagues willing to house your class till dismissal? I really think they'll work with you.


----------



## Destinyk

Nikki sorry to hear about your midwife but the ultrasound tech is not allowed to diagnose they can only take the pictures. :/


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

21 weeks pregnant today :happydance: I have to go again for my repeat scan today to see if they can get spine measurements... third attempt :dohh:


----------



## Chrissy05

Good luck at your scan today SarahLou!

Thanks for the comments about how to deal with missing more work ladies, I really appreciate it. I called the OB's office and asked what time the last appointment of the day is, and unfortunately it's at 3:30pm, which means I'm still in class at that time. On top of that, the OB's office is a good 25 minute drive from my school. Unfortunately my school board has very strict rules regarding leaving early. So unless I get really lucky and can schedule my appointment for a day where I have prep period at the end of the day (which happens once every 4 days), I can't just leave early. And since I'm not allowed to take just one period off otherwise, I am forced to take a half-day... it just complicates matters. I teach secondary school and have fairly large classes (25-35 kids in each), so just leaving my kids with another teacher for half an hour isn't really an option either. Hopefully I will get lucky at least a few times and will be able to schedule my appointment for a more convenient time work-wise, but after speaking to fellow teachers at my school, there isn't much I can do about it. Our admin, though they want to help and accommodate, have their hands tied by the higher ups.


----------



## Destinyk

Sarah well hopefully the third time really is the charm! :) good luck!

Chrissy do you usually know exactly which day you will have your prep period last? Like is it consistent? If so I would skip ahead in my calendar and mark all those days and when it comes to schedule future appointment tell my OB these are the only days I can make it, period. Even if it means scheduling everything way ahead so that you know you have your time slot saved for a day that is most convenient and least stressful to you. Having it marked in your calendar in your phone will make it way easier since you won't have to remember the days you can make it every time it comes to appointment scheduling or worse, have to calculate it in your mind every time . Hope that helps!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Yes I was third time lucky :haha: They got the spine measurements and checked on the gender again and he's definitely little boy :cloud9::cloud9:

Just struggling so hard to give him a nice name :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Sara I'm glad they were able to finally get the measurement. 

As for the name I'm sure it will come to you. My #2 was nameless for five days before finally agreed on one.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Was it this group where we were talking about yelling the name?? Try that, Sarah? Yell a few names, like you're calling your little boy down for dinner. See if any of them feel right :winkwink:

Glad your scan went well this time around! FX that mine (next Tuesday) will show his spine also!!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bellarosa that's what I do when contemplating a name. Like, do I like the way it sounds when I call it aloud? When we finally picked a name for baby yesterday, OH and I were saying to each other with OH's hand on my belly. Zodi would kick every time they heard their name in conversation, so I think it's safe to say they love it too


----------



## Destinyk

Sarah woohoo for spine measurements and gender confirmation! Like everyone else says the name will just hit you some day! :)

Daisy congrats on picking a name!


----------



## Chrissy05

Yesterday I had my anatomy scan and learned that we're expecting a baby boy! yay!

The scan itself went really well, especially once baby started cooperating more (at first he would just turn away whenever the technician tried taking measurements). Thankfully she managed to get all the measurements, so I won't have to go back again next week. That being said, evidently my placenta is low-lying, which means that I'll have to get another scan around 28-32 weeks to check that it has moved. The technician said that this wasn't overly uncommon and is nothing to worry about, so at least there's that. 

So here's a pic of our baby boy!
 



Attached Files:







Anatomy scan.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Destinyk

Chrissy congrats on team blue, I added your stork! Glad to hear your scan went well and you got all measurements, I hope your placenta does relocate. I don't think low lying will necessarily mean blocking the cervix opening though.


----------



## SarahLou372

Congrats on team blue Chrissy :blue:

Well me an OH have narrowed our little boys first name down to three choices... He will either be Harry, Oscar or Charlie :flower:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Daisy - Congrats on a name! I've never heard Zodi before - definitely unique :flow:

Sarah - Congrats on the progress! 5/6 names down to 3 is pretty good progress in less than a week! :)

Chrissy - So exciting! What a perfect picture of your little boy! I keep telling my DH that the ladies in these groups always get these picture perfect scan photos, and my kiddos (both my DD and this LO) give kind of funny scan photos! I'll have to post a few sometime, but they're just not that "perfect profile" picture that most ladies are able to post!

AFM - I'm now plagued by back pain & sciatica :( I had been hoping that it would stay away a bit longer this pregnancy. I have such a bad back, and I admit I've been overdoing it a bit... The crazy part is, I've actually LOST weight since being pregnant, and although I've gained about 3 pounds since my lowest (pregnant) weight, I'm still not back to where I was before pregnancy with this LO... and here I thought I wouldn't be in so much pain if I kept my weight down/gained slowly this time around. :cry:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella I can second the whole weight thing I am still not up to what I was pre pregnancy too. Have you considered seeing a chiropractor? My midwife mentioned it to me last appointment and I think I just might take her up on that offer.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destinyk said:


> Bella I can second the whole weight thing I am still not up to what I was pre pregnancy too. Have you considered seeing a chiropractor? My midwife mentioned it to me last appointment and I think I just might take her up on that offer.

Oh, I don't know.... my midwife mentioned the same thing, but I've always been a bit leery of chiropractors. Maybe I should do some research... I just have a REALLY bad back (history of herniated discs - almost needed surgery after having DD - and by "almost" I mean they told me I needed surgery, that I had one of the worst herniated discs the neurologist had ever seen, but by the time the neurosurgeon could actually fit me in for an appointment, my pain was going away, so I never actually had the surgery) So I'm a little afraid to mess with my back... :shrug:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Just read this: "...But there are risks that you should know about. During treatment, the chiropractor applies sudden, controlled force with her hands or an instrument on specific points along your spine. If the source of your pain is a slipped or herniated disk, in some cases spinal manipulation can actually make things worse, especially if it&#8217;s not performed correctly."

So.... I think I'll be skipping the chiropractor :dohh:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella oh boy I think I'd skip too if I were you. I guess just keep lots of pillows for support around and try not to over do it (I know, easier said than done). Hope your feeling better soon


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh my so jealous of all the weight loss vs gain.....I have just gained. And for the most part it hasn't been as fast as last pg, but I gained over 6 pounds in the last month. That made me sad as I started a lot heavier then any other pg.

I have been free of back pain, sorry you are dealing with that Bella. Though I have had some sporadic hip pain, where I limp like I am an ninety year old with a bump hip.

Glad everyone is having progress with names. :thumbup:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl don't be jealous the most important thing is that you and baby are healthy, this is the time in our life we can embrace being big and round! Besides your little bump is darling :) sorry about your hip pain though


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes I know.....just when you gain more the more you have to lose later.....and I am older than you by a lot :haha: and it takes even longer to lose weight the older we get. Just the reality we live with. :winkwink:


----------



## SarahLou372

22 weeks pregnant today!! :happydance:

Lower back is killing me though :(


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl I understand the weight will go down in time! :)

Sarah congrats on 22 weeks! Sorry about your back mine has been getting a little better but I think I'm still going to take up my midwifes offer on the chiropractor.

24 weeks over here! :happydance:


----------



## Blessedheart

24 weeks here. Really excited. Feeling like my stomach is stuffed though. Has anyone experienced this? I feel like there's no space inside.


----------



## allforthegirl

Blessedheart said:


> 24 weeks here. Really excited. Feeling like my stomach is stuffed though. Has anyone experienced this? I feel like there's no space inside.

Congrats on Viability. No I don't have that feeling, but then again my body knows what to do, after having so many. Actually I think it's too loose. :haha: Your baby is probably going through a good growth spurt.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

YES! I totally understand that feeling Blessed! My belly button feels so stretched that it's sore! You'd think it would remember this from the last time around! :haha: Surprisingly though, I only just got back up around my pre-pregnancy weight. I had lost almost 10 pounds from the time I found out I was pregnant until now! Unfortunately, it's getting me to the UGH phase of pregnancy - sciatica, back pain, indigestion, acid reflux, insomnia & exhaustion. Yuck! At least there's the sweet baby kicks to go along with all of that! (You know, up until they begin to get painful too!) :rofl:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Destinyk

Blessedheart congrats on 24 weeks! Yes I've been feeling like it's rather cramped in there and it can get awkward getting up from bed lol.

Bella I can second the soreness but it feels more like the stomach muscles not so much the belly button, or rather the ligaments supporting my belly that feel like they've stretched too far. Congrats on being pre pregnancy again! I've got about 5 pounds to go but I lost 13 :/ . Im anxious to get to my weight again I feel like it'll make me feel a little better. People always make comments about how "small" I am and it makes me feel badly like they think I'm starving myself or something, what can you do.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

LOL Destiny, thanks for the congrats, but I'm not terribly small (I'd call myself average) so I was a little sad to see the scale creep up again. I think my weight is also contributing to the sciatica and back pain that I have more often lately. I'm glad for you that you're doing well on the weight gain though!!!

I woke up last night at 2:30 AM - SO hungry - tried to ignore it, and since I was wide awake still at 3:30, went downstairs and ate some cereal. Was up til 5, when my DH's alarm clock went off.... dozed a bit, and got up at 6. SO in need of a good night's sleep!!!! UGH! :sleep:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella thank you. That's terrible about your being up all night, I've learned if I get hungry to just not fight it and eat otherwise I feel really ill. Like right now DHs grandma and I were out running errands and I went too long without eating now I'm not feeling to hot :/


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Blessed, congrats on 24 weeks! Pretty soon you will be in third tri :~)

Bella, hope you get some sleep tonight! I know that I get cranky when I'm uncomfortable and have not slept well.... The soreness you feel by your belly button may just be your abdominis rectus muscles separating--the same thing going on here and my MW told me that could be the case, not so much the RL pain.

Destiny, same issue with me. If I don't eat often enough I start to feel SO sick. But some graham crackers and peanut butter usually does the trick. 


AFM---Just got back from my MW appt. Measuring 26 cm and weight is on track with 1 lb a week since last visit :happydance: Zodi's HB was 150 and they were head down face down. :thumbup:
MW says that the abdominal pain I have been experiencing right near my navel is from the abdominis rectus muscles separating :shock: Not RL pain. Now it is good idea to start toning the abdominal muscles and she gave me a little handout with stretches/exercises on them.
Picked up some RLT and will be sipping on it daily now. Looking forward to spending Thanksgiving at the beach! We will be having a nice salmon dinner for Thurs :~)


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy sorry about your abdomen pains ! I hope it settles down, would you mind sharing some of the exercises ? I haven't been to sure what would be safe so I haven't been doing anything. My MW told me to stay away from the RRLT for now, shame because I love it :( hope you have a nice thanksgiving! We will be spending it down south with my family so I'm excited for that, haven't seen them since late August .


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I was wondering if any of your baby's movements have changed at all throughout pregnancy? :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mine is moving more and more consistent. So more wakefulness for sure. First time ever this one woke me up in the middle of the night with some crazy busy movements. I don't remember if any of my other have done that to me.


----------



## Blessedheart

I think more consistent movement. We were able to see the movements from the outside this weekend.


----------



## Destinyk

Sarah yes! Most of the movements felt like they were in my pelvis before and now it seems to be moving upward. I also noticed that I feel less movements like it's not frequently throughout the day so much anymore but when she does move its for quite a while at a time.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sarah, I'm feeling stronger movements that can actually be seen/felt from the outside. I can tell when my bladder is fuller, he's kicking/moving higher up, and at othertimes, I still feel him way down in my pelvis. He's especially active at night - when I get into bed, and in the morning, when I first wake up. In the mornings, he's pushed way up under my belly button and even sticking out of my belly a little bit. It's kinda crazy!

Do you have a concern you want to share with us?? You okay?


----------



## SarahLou372

Its just that some days my little boy doesn't seem to move as much as others. For example I didn't feel I'm at all yesterday until bed time ad then today I felt him most of the day on and off. His movements are different every day, some days he's sleepy some he's very active :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am having the same thing happen to me. He is really active one day or a few days in a row and then out of nowhere he seems to not be there....I am sure he is just tucked in a place I can't feel him as well.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I've heard that's pretty normal. It was like that for me for a while, but now he's getting more regular in his movements. If you're worried, call your doctor/midwife - it's what they're there for. But in the meantime, know that happens to many women :hugs:


----------



## Destinyk

Sarah I wouldn't worry too much. Lately Adrianas been the same, today she was super active all day but the past few days she's been rather quiet. For peace of mind though I'd call doc or MW :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Here is a great back stretch/abdominal exercise MW gave me at the last appt.

Hope everyone has a great weekend! How are all you ladies doing?

Holidays are stressful but I never thought I would be seriously contemplating becoming a single mother so early on in my motherhood journey! Feeling sad but little Zodi in there gives me a nice kick whenever my mind starts to drift. I love this baby so much! They are the only thing that keeps me going sometimes.
 



Attached Files:







.jpg
File size: 77.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy thanks for sharing, I believe that's cats breath? Sorry you are feeling stressed and I hope everything works out for you. Please feel free to talk about it if you need too, here for you :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

If you do yoga you will recognize it as cat pose in the cat/cow sequence. It feels great!

Thank you dear there is just not much to say right now? Just some petty crap between OH and his parents and OH wants to keep straddling an insincere relationship with his parents (who treat him like he's 13 still) that doesn't include me (whom they've made perfectly clear how little they care for/respect). It's just a cycle of coming to them asking them to recognize their hurtful behavior, them defending their behavior and never acknowledging the hurtfulness behind it, then OH wants to go over for dinner and be the good son and criticizes me when I've finally put my foot down!
I just want to be acknowledged as a human being who has feelings! I don't really give a shit why his parents did what they did, I don't want to hear their reasoning and defense, I just want acknowledgement that they hurt me. But OH wants to call me begrudging and "holding on". No it's refusing to be part of this fucked cycle.

Not going to be part of the cycle anymore, it is unhealthy and emotionally stressful and if he wants to be part of the cycle, he can count me and Zodi out. It just DOES not work. So right now I'm at my mom's house and I haven't spoken to OH since we were screaming and yelling at each other yesterday morning. Happy Thanksgiving?




It's not as bad as it sounds. Not angry, not sad, just exhausted from this crap.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: Daisy! Hopefully things will calm down for you & you can work it out with your OH!

As for that pose - that's exactly what I do when my back is bothering me! :)


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy I can completely understand what your going through DHs mother is a NIGHTMARE. We moved to north Florida 3 hours away from her and we couldn't be happier, unfortunately that means I am 3 hours away from my family as well luckily my mom is already working on moving up here. We are driving down to spend thanksgiving weekend with my family and his are not to even know we are in town. It sounds bad but they thrive on everyone else's misery and we just want no part of it. For our first year of dating DH and I fought A LOT over his family and finally one day he told me they will never be normal, you will never have a relationship with them so just stop and I did and we've been much happier together. I so badly wanted a relationship with them and now I have nothing to say to them, his mom in particular his step dad is not so horrible. Don't get me wrong when we are in person I am not rude to her though she can be disrespectful and make nasty remarks but I choose to kill her with kindness and not give her the pleasure of seeing me upset over whatever it is she did/said. I hope you and DH can work through this don't let them tear you apart, you'd be giving them exactly what they want hang in there! You know the saying a daughter is a daughter for life a son is a son until he takes a wife, he will come around!


----------



## allforthegirl

My back isn't bothering me but my hips and legs are cramping up a storm. I wish there was something to ease that but there really isn't. :sad1:

I am sad to hear that you and DH aren't meshing right now. My DH doesn't really say anything when my feelings are hurt by what his rents say to me, but in his mind he thinks that is standing up for me....When in reality to me that just is as bad as agreeing. I hope that something can be worked out between the two of you.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Ladies, thanks for all your support. Don't really have any friends near me or ones that I keep in contact with regularly. Being 19 years old many of them just gravitate away from me because I'm domesticated pretty much.

A big part of me wants to TRY to make it work with his parents but I just see my past self tugging at my coat saying "are you fucking kidding me? Has anything really changed?" Our living situation has put us each at our parents' house. It seems like OH is resentful of the fact that I'm not willing to try living under his parents' roof again when there's been no indication I won't be treated like crap. Even if I'm not, the psychological toll of constantly worrying and wondering if what I'm doing is going to be ridiculed or criticized is not worth it to me.

Even if they weren't to be miraculously enlightened to their volatile being-ness, if they just showed SOME initiative to the mother of their grandchild directly? I would be blown away. Something as simple as calling OH and asking to speak with me to ask me how I'm doing. Or writing a note to pass on to me, because OH sees them often enough. Or even a verbal message that starts with something like "Make sure you tell Taylor that......"
Nothing. They talk about me to OH like an abstract concept that has no physical manifestation and that's good enough for OH! I gotta hear about how great they are now because they've asked when my birthday is. BFD.
There doesn't seem to be a willingness to extend their interest where they know I can reach it. No they don't have my # or email but they know where we live, they know we are together and they don't try like at all.

OH wants to argue with me because he is the one that keeps going over there and initiating with them, the way he always does, the way they EXPECT him too. And I won't be a part of it. He can be a good son all by him-fucking-self. He can act like and be treated like a 13 y/o. I'm having this baby. It's up to him if he wants to man up and take care of the family he's created instead of salvaging the pieces of two people who can't even recognize the important things in their only living child's life.


Sorry to blow up this whole page again. It's just a crock of shit and I'm sure my mom has heard enough from me about how I feel.

Hope every one is doing better and prepping for the holidaze


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy I understand completely my MIL doesn't give a rats ass how I'm doing either but then again she hardly cares about anyone besides herself. I try not to take it personally. Hope this doesn't cause you too much stress and feel free to vent.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Well any time we talk on the phone it just goes to crap. It feels so stupid to try to work it out when I am just criticized for many of the pregnancy things I can't really help right now. Feel so misunderstood by him; usually he is my best friend.

His parents I couldn't care less about but now he is with them in our home town and I'm two hrs away at my mom's while we find a new place to live. I really just can't stand to be around their manipulative duplicitous behavior.
Never have felt more contempt and disgust for a human than them and if you knew me you'd know that's just not in my personality to harbor negative feelings towards many people.

What must be will be. Going to try to take things one day at a time. If OH comes to visit this weekend maybe we can talk it out. :flow:


----------



## allforthegirl

DaisyDreamer is your OH the same age as you are? I know in my previous marriage that his family was a bit weirded out about our age difference, and made comments....and then at his funeral I was his "estranged" wife because we were separated....even though we were great friends and I knew more about his life than they did..... In laws are tough regardless. I talked about my current ones and I have trouble with them too.....then again I have my own troubles with my family so go figure. We can't choose our family's so we have to find a way to be at peace with what we have. We just can't give them the power to make us feel horrible about ourselves. We must rise above their pettiness and be a better person and allow their crap stay their crap. 

With that being said we need a healthy place to talk about it too that doesn't affect them energetically or karmically.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Yes he is 28 I turn 20 right after I give birth. Have always been the kind of person that just gets along better with adults, even as an 8 year old I wouldn't talk to kids my own age just their parents or older siblings. So I'm not too shocked to think it has something to do with it, along with many other years of convoluted and bitterness they were living before I came along.

Well all it really comes down to is if his parents are willing to give me a call directly, acknowledge me as a human then we can be together at their house while things work. But from the sounds of things (his father doesn't understand why he needs to b/c the last conversation we had he just criticized my choice to use their last name unwed and whether or not this pregnancy was planned--apparently that's respect?) I don't expect much.


Will be going up there today to get my cat, guitar, and a few art things. You ladies have been awesome. We will find a way to make it work but it feels like I have had to make a lot of sacrifices with his parents just in the last year only to get beat down by them time after time.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes sometimes it can be very very on sided. But you can only change yourself and hope that they will follow......eventually. <3


----------



## DaisyDreamer

All in all I think time away to sort ourselves will do us some good!

In other news my hips have been okay but my neck is killing me :nope: baby has been super active today as usual, always a nice reminder when I can feel them. Have noticed the kicks are getting very forceful. Doesn't quite hurt yet but I think they knocked my spine yesterday AM.


----------



## SarahLou372

Have any of you ladies started worrying about Labour and birth? Because I have :wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

I have started thinking about it, but not worrying at all. Then again this is my sixth time going at it :haha: I know that they are going to worry about me and my chance of haemorrhage but I am not. All the reading I have done about them just because you had one doesn't mean you will have another....plus this last time I haemorrhaged because of a post DNC. So if they didn't do the DNC I would have been fine.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

FTM and am a little scared. But recently had a deep spiritual experience while meditating and all the apprehension and fear about labor has been removed. Used to worry about the pain but now I just don't even see it as a painful experience!

It's going to be so sensational to give birth, I'm really looking forward to the moment where my body does the most beautiful and natural thing that could ever happen in nature <3

Hope you start to feel better about your labor SarahLou!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

SarahLou372 said:


> Have any of you ladies started worrying about Labour and birth? Because I have :wacko:

YES! Every.single.day. :cry: I'm such a baby when it comes to pain & I just don't want to go through the contractions/pushing again. As it gets closer and closer, I get more and more worried (which also can't be good for staying calm through a natural/unmedicated birth, which is what I'm planning). 

Last time around was also natural/unmedicated for me... and at the beginning of this pregnancy, I felt more empowered, like "I can do this... this time I will try x,y, & z, which should help, etc." But now as time until labor dwindles, I just keep remembering the bad parts of labor and freaking :nope:

Maybe I'll start to feel better once I check some more books out of the library and finish watching the Ina May series I was watching on YouTube.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

:hugs: Bella it must be hard not to worry after having a bad experience with labor before!!! Just try to remember that every pregnancy is different including every labor. So just because last time wasn't great doesn't mean you won't have a lovely experience this time around! A friend of mine had said her last child out of her five was the best birth she had and it was in a tub at a center unmedicated. So don't count yourself out yet and definitely keep looking into different methods that can help you feel more comfortable and confident about yourself!

Your body is doing an amazing natural thing, just have to let it take its course. Which can be a lot easier said than done once the contractions start I imagine :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks Daisy :hugs:


----------



## Destinyk

I've started thinking about it, seems like it's coming so quickly! Sometimes I get a wave of nervousness but overall I feel positively about it, I know at the end of this experience we will have our daughter and I just keep thinking to myself my body was designed to do this.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destiny that's what I do too. Just gotta remember this is totally natural!

How is everyone feeling? Hope we all had a good weekend. Holidays are keeping everyone busy though! Have been out shopping in preparation the past few days. Wish I could just take the rest of the week to be in bed cuddled up with OH.


----------



## allforthegirl

Hips are sore.....and I am getting some baking done. Tomorrow I will get even more done!! My freezer is going to be full and I am going to be rolly-polly


----------



## SarahLou372

I do keep thinking about it... But its strange not knowing what to expect or anything :dohh::wacko:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

SarahLou372 said:


> I do keep thinking about it... But its strange not knowing what to expect or anything :dohh::wacko:

Sarah are there any birthing classes that you can take? They are really useful in explaining what to expect when you go into labor, how to tell if it's false labor or true labor. They even cover things like infant care, CPR, emergency situations, etc. Depending on the one you go to.

Maybe talk to your midwife and they will be able to give you some handouts on classes you can take. Also discussing a birth plan that covers best case scenario and worst case scenario so you are in control no matter what and have as little of a traumatic experience as possible might help.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

On the topic of classes, I took a birthing class and a breastfeeding class for my first baby. The breastfeeding class was SO valuable! I highly recommend taking one if you're planning on breastfeeding. 

I really enjoyed the birthing class as well. It went over the different kinds of births, different options for pain management, c sections, and even instruments used to help with birthing. 

I felt the breastfeeding class was actually MORE valuable than the birthing class, but both were worth it to me.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bella, I have looked into some handouts on breastfeeding from the WIC office here in WA (not sure if they have it there on the east coast). What kinds of topics do they cover in the classes?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

The class I went to had a ton of handouts on everything from the variations of what "normal" (breastfed) poopy diapers should look like, to pumping when back to work, to mastitis, etc. Each topic was covered briefly. We watched some videos on latch. We practiced the various holds with dolls. I think most valuable to me was learning how to hold my baby's head and my breast the correct way to compress my breast in that "sandwich" hold in order to enable baby to get a nice deep latch.


----------



## Destinyk

My midwife offers a birthing class which I will be taking and she's also a breast feeding consultant. I was also given a handout from WIC which I may be looking into for breastfeeding.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

My MW is a lactation consultant as well (one of the two that I see), and so is the lady I see at the WIC office. Definitely want to learn as much as I can to increase my success rate at breast feeding.

Is it a one-time class that's a few hours long or multiple sessions?


----------



## allforthegirl

If you haven't already looked into it, the best advise I have had is baby led bf. So please please watch videos or whatever. but for me, someone that has had constant pain regardless of baby positioned at breast (it is a condition called Reynauds syndrome), baby led bfing helped so so so much!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I am in so much trouble....my hips are already so angry and now I can add rib pain to my list too. Rib pain is usually a problem in 3rd trimester....I'm not quite there yet....Oh and 3rd trimester sleepiness is starting already.... :sad1:


----------



## Blessedheart

allforthegirl said:


> Ok so I am in so much trouble....my hips are already so angry and now I can add rib pain to my list too. Rib pain is usually a problem in 3rd trimester....I'm not quite there yet....Oh and 3rd trimester sleepiness is starting already.... :sad1:

Sorry about how you feel. I can barely keep my eyes open at work these days too.


----------



## allforthegirl

Blessedheart said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I am in so much trouble....my hips are already so angry and now I can add rib pain to my list too. Rib pain is usually a problem in 3rd trimester....I'm not quite there yet....Oh and 3rd trimester sleepiness is starting already.... :sad1:
> 
> Sorry about how you feel. I can barely keep my eyes open at work these days too.Click to expand...

i am so glad you said this.....I thought I was alone.:cry:

I had the worst sleep the last two nights .... I was hoping it was just the one night but nope last night too. My back is just not happy while sleeping. I guess I am just going to have to toughen up because there is nothing I really can do about it.... Sorry for my pitty party over here.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Daisy, my class was a one-time deal that lasted maybe 2-3 hours.


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy my class is for a day I think 9-1 with a lunch break or something like that I can't remember exactly but it's coming up in January 

Allforthegirl I've been increasingly tired and I'm not even working, don't feel bad we can all relate! Sorry about your pains :(


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Sorry I've not posted for a while, things are being a bit difficult at the moment. Hope everyone is okay? :flower:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Sorry I've not posted for a while, things are being a bit difficult at the moment. Hope everyone is okay? :flower:

Hi Sarah! :wave: You want to talk about it?? Everything okay?

AFM, since you've asked... I've just had a rough couple of weeks. I could go on and on, but really long story short, I've been getting home really late for the past two weeks. I've had something going on after work every.single.day. I'm really stressed and tired. And, the past two weekends, DH & I have been fighting so much & so badly. I swear, he has found everything in the world to blame me for doing/not doing. You name it, he's got a problem with it, and he thinks it's my fault. So, now, not only am I stressed at work, but I'm stressed at home. I feel like I just need a break from it all and I have nowhere to go... :nope: :cry: Anyway... hoping this week (less busy) will be better. FX anyway... Hope everyone else is well :flow:


----------



## Destinyk

Sarah I hope everything's okay!

Bella I'm sorry to hear you are stressed I hope this week will be better for you :)


----------



## SarahLou372

I know how you feel bella, my OH can be the same, hope your okay... 

I don't really have much to say just been so busy to with work abd Christmas coming up soon. Just a lot of stress Latley that's all. And I can't seem to settle on a mane for our little boy. OH doesn't seem to like anything and every time I come up with a name he don't like it.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So sorry, Sarah. Sounds like we're in the same stress boat! 

As for the name, we thankfully haven't had many issues choosing names for our kids... but I've heard of other people making lists... like, make him write a list of his top 10 names. Then you write a list of your top 10 names. Then take turns crossing names off of each others' lists - narrow it down to two names (his top choice on your list, and your top choice on his list). See if you can agree on one of those two names. If not, set it aside... at least you've got two potential names. You can always add new names to the lists later, too. Then you have the choice of keeping the top name that's on there, or switching to the new name. Hope that was clear, and hope that helps!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks bella :flower: this is a really good idea and hopefully will be useful for us.


----------



## Destinyk

Hope everyone is doing well! Been super busy over where with my move which is why I haven't been posting much. Hope everyone had a happy holiday


----------



## bombshellmom

Just realized I have not posted on this thread in a while either!

So sorry to hear about a few of you ladies having to deal with stress! I too am on that same boat, but I hope everyone here had a Merry Christmas if you celebrate it. Hopefully everything gets less crazy so we all can start relaxing and getting ready to meet our babies :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

December has gone way too fast. In the third trimester now so it will probably drag again. To think 2.5 months left for me that is crazy!!

Christmas was wonderful. I set out to make sure that it went well and I am proud to say everything did!!

Baby moves for longer periods of times lately. My older boys got a kick out of my iPad moving and jiggling while it rested on my belly.


----------



## SarahLou372

:hi: Hope everyone had a nice time 

My little boy is moving a lot more to right now... :cloud9: But me and OH have struggled so much with names for him, but OH gave one name 10/10 and everything else has been 5/10 so he was only 50/50 about them. 

So we think he is going to be Charlie... What do you ladies think of this name??


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl I know I can't believe I am 30 weeks today :O


Sarah Adriana has been moving A LOT lately as well. I like the name Charlie! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Declan has been moving most of the day. I'm shocked at how active he has been. Why isn't he sleeping today? :shock:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl I think my, yours and Sarah's are in cahoots!

I keep getting this feeling that Adrianna is going to come early I don't know why. Also apparently her name is going to be spelled with two N's according to DH, whatev!


----------



## allforthegirl

i thought my last would be early too and he was a week late....the little stinker.....

Funny as he was so active the day before yesterday he seemed so much more quiet....more of a regular day for him. Wonder what he will be up to today? :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

Happy new year! Adrianna's still super active


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Sarah, I really like Charlie as a name. Feels good to be settled?

I have noticed that baby moves in a more regular pattern now, mostly just jabs and kicks. Haven't felt any acrobats in a few weeks. Poor bugger is getting cramped in there I bet. I know my lungs are definitely feeling a bit crowded, anyone else?

Baby has been more regular in their activity, though the past few days they seem to be sleepy. Their hiccups are definitely more noticeable now and it seems they are getting rather friendly with my cervix. I wonder if I have started dilating yet?


----------



## SarahLou372

Yes Charlie is nice :cloud9: We are thinking on these so far

Charlie Joseph or Charlie Jacob.

Will be going for a growth scan today because I felt I had reduced movements yesterday so was monitored.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! :wave: Sorry I've been MIA.... busy on vacation! Back to work today :wacko:

Sarah, I think Charlie is a lovely name! Have you considered Charlie James? I like the 2 syllable name followed by the 1 syllable middle name. Just a suggestion :flow:

My Jacob has been VERY active lately too! Glad to hear it's not just me! I can watch my belly as he does the wave back and forth! When I lay on my left side especially, he stretches out & I feel him on both sides of my belly at the same time. It's really cool! He's also been having hiccups at least once per day. 

He REALLY reacts when DD talks to him. He kicks right where she puts her hands & right where she talks to him. She's getting SO excited about him! As we've been packing up more of her old toys that she's outgrown developmentally, and we've taken out some of her old gender neutral clothes (really only consists of two outfits and a bunch of onesies, socks, and hats) she is talking about how because she is a big girl, Jacob will be able to use all of her old stuff! She brings it up on her own, without prompting. I love it! I hope this continues after he is born! :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

Daisy~ my rib cage burns so yes breathing is affected too. But mostly my breathlessness is from lack of iron.

Sarah~ Oh no how scary! How did the monitoring go? I hope that the scan goes very well for you and baby is just going through a growth spurt and was a bit more sleepy than usual.


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy my lungs haven't been affected much but my midwife says because I have a long torso that would help. Though I am feeling fingers or toes jammed into my ribcage more often!

Sarah I like Charlie Jacob! I hope your scan goes well

Bella so sweet about DD, I'm sure this will continue well after his birth!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Just to let you know my scan went well and said baby is growing fine he's in the average size on the chart and other checks come back fine too. So all looks good :)

And yes Charlie Jacob does sound nice :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

Sarah :dance: glad everything is good with your LO


----------



## Destinyk

Sarah hooray for good news! :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sarah, glad to hear everything went well :)

AFM, rough morning... got a little less than 4 hours of sleep last night, DD had a rough drop-off at daycare (didn't want to let me go, cried, hid under the table, so I told her I'd wave from the window outside - then she didn't want to come to the window to wave to me...) so I cried all the way to work. And at work. I feel like I've just been a zombie today. I'm normally happy and all smiles for the kiddos, and I just couldn't do it today... I'm exhausted & just want to get DD and go home :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Bella it is so hard when they do that. usually though once we are gone they have a great time. They just know exactly how to pull the heart strings. :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks allforthegirl. I called daycare & was told she stopped before I had even left the parking lot & has been having a great day. Unfortunately, I can't kick this weepy feeling! It's like no matter what I do, I'm on the verge of tears. I just need sleep I guess...


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Sarah I am glad to hear everything is going ok for you little man in there! Always a treat to feel movements inside.

Bella :hugs: sorry to hear today was so rough! Definitely feeling it over here too, so it's not just you. Have not been sleeping well either, only about 5 hrs per night interrupted by bathroom breaks. Very frustrating to wake up at 3 AM for the upteenth night in the row and not be able to go back to sleep.

Hopefully you can get some rest and start feeling better soon!


----------



## Destinyk

Bella so sorry to hear about what happened :hugs: they know all the right buttons to push to get to is especially now with all the hormones. I was all weepy today over a movie I can imagine how you felt. You will have DD in your arms soon and she won't even remember what happened this morning.

AFM saw mw everything was perfect, heart beat was nice and strong and Adrianna is head down! Oh and I passed my glucose test woohoo :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Very emotional over here. I have been crying over absolutely anything slightly stressful.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

allforthegirl, I know how that is! I really hope today is a better day for us both :hugs:

Destiny, glad to hear all is well from your appointment! Just found out that I also passed my glucose test, but unfortunately, I'm anemic, & have to start taking iron supplements :( Not looking forward to that part...


----------



## allforthegirl

Feels a bit better as i slept a bit better, but still not great. I don't think that I will be sleeping well any time soon so i am just trying to accept what I can and can't get LOL

Looks like this one has moved further down for the time being, as I know they can go up and down. Now that I have more room in my stomach I feel like I am starving all the time....I ate 20 Timbits (donut holes) all by myself and I just couldn't get enough. Then I had to eat more after.....where as before I wasn't hungry at all for most of the day and could never eat what I was the norm for me, before my stomach was sore.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destiny, congrats on the glucose test! Always feels good to have one less thing to worry about (even though there are a million more, right? :haha: )

Allforthe girl :hugs: :hugs: I hope you start to feel better soon, it seems that the emotions really take over in third trimester huh? Maybe getting some food in your stomach is also something that could do you some good. Speaking of, I should have some breakfast!

Bella, iron supplements aren't so bad, there's a lot worse that could happen! Try taking some vitamin c or eating vitC rich foods--it helps absorb more iron :)


AFM: I woke up at 2 AM again! And couldn't go back to sleep. Went to bed at 9 PM so once again only about 5 hrs of sleep for me. I got all upset because OH woke me right as I was falling asleep around 3 because my nose was whistling :nope: :growlmad:
Cried about it a bit and OH came back to comfort me, he can be such a knucklehead sometimes :brat: :roll:
Have been getting really bad calf cramps in the middle of the night trying to stretch my legs. Luckily OH knows the pressure points in the feet to relax them instantly. Such a mess with him, such a mess without him. :shrug:

Ladies I hope you are feeling better each day! These last bits can be really tough in for all different reasons but it will be so worth it in the end <3 Just try to take it moment by moment and give yourself whatever you need to keep on being happy


----------



## BellaRosa8302

DaisyDreamer said:


> Destiny, congrats on the glucose test! Always feels good to have one less thing to worry about (even though there are a million more, right? :Haha: )
> 
> Allforthe girl :hugs: :hugs: I hope you start to feel better soon, it seems that the emotions really take over in third trimester huh? Maybe getting some food in your stomach is also something that could do you some good. Speaking of, I should have some breakfast!
> 
> Bella, iron supplements aren't so bad, there's a lot worse that could happen! Try taking some vitamin c or eating vitC rich foods--it helps absorb more iron :)
> 
> 
> AFM: I woke up at 2 AM again! And couldn't go back to sleep. Went to bed at 9 PM so once again only about 5 hrs of sleep for me. I got all upset because OH woke me right as I was falling asleep around 3 because my nose was whistling :nope: :growlmad:
> Cried about it a bit and OH came back to comfort me, he can be such a knucklehead sometimes :brat: :roll:
> Have been getting really bad calf cramps in the middle of the night trying to stretch my legs. Luckily OH knows the pressure points in the feet to relax them instantly. Such a mess with him, such a mess without him. :shrug:
> 
> Ladies I hope you are feeling better each day! These last bits can be really tough in for all different reasons but it will be so worth it in the end <3 Just try to take it moment by moment and give yourself whatever you need to keep on being happy

Oh, I know it could be much worse... I just have enough trouble remembering my prenatal vitamin, and I'm really not looking forward to the constipation that comes with iron pills. :(

Sorry to hear about your sleep... I know what you mean about waking up in the night & not being able to get back to sleep; it happens to me often. When you get the cramps in your calves, try flexing your feet up. For me, it gets rid of them instantly.


----------



## allforthegirl

DaisyDreamer Congrats on the 32 week milestone!! :yipee:

Sleep can really make or break a day as far as emotions go. At least for me. Food isn't a big deal unless I am hungry for it :haha:

BellaRosa you can get some iron pills that are easier digestible and don't cause constipation nearly as bad. Plus they are higher content of of the iron your body uses.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bella, that's actually what causes my calf cramps! Should I try that anyway??

AFTG 32 weeks is a milestone? I didn't know! I thought that the next one was going to be 37 weeks


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Daisy, usually when I stretch, I point my toes... so when I flex my toes up toward my knees, that's when I get relief. It hurts to do it, but I force it, and as soon as I flex as high as I can, that's when the pain stops. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## allforthegirl

I believe it that it baby was to come after 32 weeks then it has a 97% survival rate with no server problems


----------



## BellaRosa8302

allforthegirl said:


> BellaRosa you can get some iron pills that are easier digestible and don't cause constipation nearly as bad. Plus they are higher content of of the iron your body uses.

Allforthegirl, my doctor suggested Slow FE, which is what I was on with my DD. It says it's more gentle on your digestive system as it's slow release, but I still had issues last time I took it... do you have another kind to recommend, because I'm open to suggestions! Or... maybe I should steer clear of the generic form this time & go for the real thing. :shrug:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bella yes I understand what you mean... When I flex my foot--stretching the calf muscle--I get a terrible cramp! Not when I am pointing my toes. But after it starts cramping it will hurt foot flexed or not like a really bad charlie horse. Would flexing them again help do you think?
As far as the iron supplements go, I can't tell you any brands from experience but do you think finding a natural type supplement might help you? Phytovitamins makes a whole food iron complex....


AFTG that's actually really relieving to hear! Always thought I would be holding my breath until about 37 weeks but I can relax a bit now too


----------



## BellaRosa8302

DaisyDreamer said:


> Bella yes I understand what you mean... When I flex my foot--stretching the calf muscle--I get a terrible cramp! Not when I am pointing my toes. But after it starts cramping it will hurt foot flexed or not like a really bad charlie horse. Would flexing them again help do you think?
> As far as the iron supplements go, I can't tell you any brands from experience but do you think finding a natural type supplement might help you? Phytovitamins makes a whole food iron complex....
> 
> 
> AFTG that's actually really relieving to hear! Always thought I would be holding my breath until about 37 weeks but I can relax a bit now too

Yes! Def charlie horses. And yes, flexing the foot (like you said - stretching the calf muscle) it should stop the cramp. Try it at any rate - worst that can happen is it doesn't work for you & you have to wake your SO to do the pressure points in your foot. I've heard it helps many women - not just me, so it's worth a shot (in my opinion anyway).


----------



## allforthegirl

BellaRosa8302 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> BellaRosa you can get some iron pills that are easier digestible and don't cause constipation nearly as bad. Plus they are higher content of of the iron your body uses.
> 
> Allforthegirl, my doctor suggested Slow FE, which is what I was on with my DD. It says it's more gentle on your digestive system as it's slow release, but I still had issues last time I took it... do you have another kind to recommend, because I'm open to suggestions! Or... maybe I should steer clear of the generic form this time & go for the real thing. :shrug:Click to expand...

I am using FeraMax, nothing generic. I have been taking it once a day or every other day, as I am just just anemic. But that could be that I am not eating tons of protein during the day. But I rather build up my stores before we bleed after birth.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have had the charlie horse cramp at the back of knee at the top of the calf once or twice this time. NOT fun. Though I get 100 times more charlie horse cramping low in my belly. Wonder if there are pressure points for that.....:shrug: but I am guessing not :nope:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Does anyone in here know a thing or two about belly positioning and could they fill me in on how to do it?


----------



## Destinyk

Bella thank you! Awesome that you passed your test as well but sorry about having to take the iron supplements. I find I have a hard time remembering to take my prenatals too so I started setting an alarm with a note for it.

Daisy thank you and there sure is! :haha: sorry about your sleep and calf cramps hopefully that subsides soon, are you able to take naps during the day at a all? Congrats on 32 weeks! Do you mean like belly mapping to find baby's position?

AFM I'm pretty excited because DH and I decided I should go ahead and get my schooling started. I'm just in a bit of a crunch because it is a limited program that starts in August! Applications for the program itself must be in by June 1 and I still have to apply to the college, apply for FASFA which must be done by March, take my placement exam and then take three classes online (and pass with good grades) by May since these will boost my points for the application which is due in June like I said. You must have a minimum of 35 points but it's a very limited program so only the applicants with the most points will be accepted and if I'm not I will have to wait until next year August to reapply! I'm ready for the challenge though. DH is going to work on getting me a car by August since I will be needing that especially once my clinical hours start, some of the hospitals are as far as an hour drive. Wish me luck! I am submitting my application to the college tomorrow.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow, Destiny! Good for you tackling school along with all of the baby stuff going on! With an attitude like that, I'm sure you'll do wonderfully! <3


----------



## SarahLou372

I know this is off topic and random but I think we are going to have Charlie Jacob as little mans name.. What do you ladies think?

The other choices were Charlie Joseph or Charlie Mark

I was looking at Charlie James but James seems so popular as a middle name as it seems to fit with almost any name so wanted something different. I was thinking of Charlie George too but not sure about the name George... So I keep going back to Charlie Jacob for some reason :)


----------



## allforthegirl

SarahLou372 said:


> I know this is off topic and random but I think we are going to have Charlie Jacob as little mans name.. What do you ladies think?
> 
> The other choices were Charlie Joseph or Charlie Mark
> 
> I was looking at Charlie James but James seems so popular as a middle name as it seems to fit with almost any name so wanted something different. I was thinking of Charlie George too but not sure about the name George... So I keep going back to Charlie Jacob for some reason :)

I think it is cute!! It flows nicely.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Well, as my son's name will be Jacob, of course I like Jacob! :winkwink: And I already told you I like Charlie! :) Glad it sounds like you're finally settled! <3


----------



## DaisyDreamer

AFTG I'm sure there are pressure points somewhere to help relieve the pain in your belly. Have you spoken to your MW about it though just to make sure it's not serious? And maybe you could look into seeing some sort of reflexologist or acupuncturist. Have heard many women say they really help with the pain

Destiny, yes I am talking about baby's position. I think I have it figured out some way--whether they are on the right or left and face down or face up.
Great job getting so motivated for school! Speaking of, I should start looking into the requirements for the massage program I am interested in taking starting Sept.... I'm sure you will do fine, you've got such a great attitude about it!

Sarah, Charlie Jacob sounds lovely~ Although I kind of like the abrupt-nes of Charlie Mark.

AFM Got the same amount of sleep last night as I have been :nope: but opted to just stay in bed and drift in and out this morning next to OH's warm body. Felt good! But dropping him off at the bus was kind of a fumble. Now I'm bouncing on my ball, going to make some RLT and get the day started..... Or not ;)


----------



## Destinyk

Bella thank you! Means a lot

Sarah I like Charlie Jacob a lot. I agree James is more common, though had ours been a boy his middle name would've been James since that is DHs middle name and his father and grandfathers first name.

Daisy gotcha, I had a feeling Adrianna was head down simply because when she did a certain stretch my stomach would poke out on the left side extremely round like and I just knew it was her bottom. Other than that I don't really know too much about it. Awesome about your schooling! My DHs sisters fiancé finished school for massage therapist probably a year ago, he is doing well from what I hear of! I'm excited to start school again I feel like my brain has been at a stand still and I'm ready to start learning again and this is something I really want to do. It's an intense 11 month program and I'm going to have to bust my butt however I will come out a surgical assistant and be doing what I've been wanting to do for a while! I can relate to the poopy sleep last night I got about two hours O_O


Lotssss of Braxton hicks today, anyone else? Up until last night and today I really haven't had many but holy hell my uterus has made up for lost time for sure.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destiny--OH is in the course that I'm looking at taking and he seems to really enjoy it thought it is intense. I can't imagine how intense a surgical assistant program would be! GL on getting your application and paperworks together I hope you do great!
Are you able to take a bath to reduce BH? Make sure you are drinking a bunch of water consistently throughout the day--you can be dehydrated and not even know it.

No BH for me but getting lots of "let-down" sensations in my breasts. They are tingly to painful. I wonder if any part of this is recanalization from my breast reduction 5 years ago. Have been really paranoid now about my ability to breastfeed my baby, but it looks like my odds are good because I do have sensation in my nipples/areolas


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy that is pretty cool you and your OH have the same career interest! Definitely would make a good business idea since you'll have two therapists on board! I know the 'big' places over here like massage envy suck at paying their employees properly, they will pay you $15 an hour and yet charge someone $50 for a massage whilst your doing all the hard work. Massages are taxing for the giver and should be paid accordingly. A friend of mine has her own little spa she opened with a friend who is an esthetician, they did well! She got to make her own hours and she took all the bread home. Thank you for the best wishes. I am drinking a decent amount of water but I suppose today I could've drank a little more I will definitely try to make sure that do that. Last night and today were really the only time I got them, they were not painful but I could obviously acknowledge they were happening. I think for the most part a breast reduction should not affect your ability to breastfeed, wishing you much luck.


----------



## addiesmommy3

Hello ladies, I'm new to this site and trying to figure it all out. Im due March 7, 2016 and have been trying to find a forum. It this it?


----------



## allforthegirl

We are a March due date thread yes, and welcome :hi: do you know what you are having?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Daisy, breastfeeding is so amazing and rewarding in so many ways! FX that it all works out for you! <3

Addiesmommy, Welcome! :wave: This is a March thread, yes. There are many more also! I did a search for March 2016 to find all of the March threads at the beginning of my pregnancy. You can also see if there are any threads that strike your fancy in the 3rd trimester forum. Hope that helps!


----------



## addiesmommy3

Allforthegirl- Im having another girl. 

I was a member of baby fit with my first 2 kids but they just closed and switched to sparks people. Im not a big fan of that so I searched and found this site. I like to chat daily when I can but its nice to have people due at the same time so we can complain or be excited together and crave wine lol. :shrug:

My 2 other kids are almost 8- girl and my son who is 4.


----------



## Destinyk

Addiesmommy welcome and congrats on your little girl! How have you been feeling?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Addiesmommy :hi: welcome to the March group. How have you been feeling as of late?

Destiny, it sounds like your friend had it figured out! Hopefully OH and I will get to that point. Massage is especially great because it's only about an hour at a time in my own house/workspace and still pretty decent money :thumbup:

AFM the exhaustion is doing me in. I was feeling very excited about this pregnancy pretty much up until this point. Now I am dreading the seemingly endless nights of crying or worse colic! OH and I have been viciously fighting--about nothing, just talking to each other like crap because we are stressed and exhausted. Hate to say it but I am really scared and insecure about my abilities as a mom and being a FTM and having many things to learn, I don't think that's going to be a boost to my esteem.
Maybe I should wait until I get a decent night's or day's sleep to see how I feel.


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe Daisy I'm sure it is all just from lack of sleep. I am way more emotional if I don't get sleep and lately just feels like I can't. Are you able to nap in the afternoon at all?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Sometimes but it is never restful. Always attached to the world around me through the sounds and lights and ugh. But I found a way to prop myself up that is a lot more comfortable than how I was sleeping before.
Was able to nap a little this afternoon before FIL came to wake me up to ask some silly stuff, and then tell me I should go take a walk after politely letting him know I have not been sleeping well. Can't wait to get out of here


----------



## allforthegirl

When will you be leaving there?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Well we just found out yesterday that we are able to move into a house! So hopefully by the end of the week. Think also I am feeling incredibly anxious because we have 0 baby things. But getting that taken care of today :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Having your place will be so nice. 

You still have tons of time really to start baby-thing collecting. It really does start to feel real once you do have something though that is for sure. Enjoy your shopping!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Is it just me or does baby seem extra active these days? I can feel Zodi's head on my cervix all the time... It's kind of freaking me out! Granted I am sitting on the ball and Zodi seems to favor the left side face down now, which is good.

Other than that they are kicking or wiggling their hands a lot! Seems like it's almost constant. Suppose this is just another growth spurt?


----------



## allforthegirl

Declan is stronger in his movements for sure. He also seems to be having longer stints of movements too. I do not feel his head low but I am carrying him very high, and his feet seem to give me pokes and such high right. I feel his fingers too at times it is funny to me.


----------



## Destinyk

Adrianna is definitely really active. She has grown quite fond of sticking her feet in my lower right hand ribs. She does this stretch where I can feel her butt in my left abdomen and then her feet prod into my ribs on the right, so fun (not really!). It's starting to get a tad uncomfortable, mainly when I'm laying on my right side and she decides to do that. I can imagine this will only get worse :haha: I do feel her head down low in my pubic area but I've been carrying her very low this whole time and I do think she does some exploring with her fingers because I feel weird tickly feelings down there sometimes.


----------



## allforthegirl

Their movements can get very uncomfortable soon enough. Though the reason that my ribs are sore isn't from his feet but my uterus pushing them up and out. If I am sitting it is almost like he will kick above my ribs....it is kind of freaky.

I have an appt with my OB today, which means I get to see my little monkey again. Then this appt also starts the beginning of the two week appts. So exciting!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I think Zodi was definitely going through a growth spurt, because today they are pretty quiet. A few kicks and wiggles here and there, definitely more than 10 movements in 2 hrs (that's when MW told me to call; if there is less than that), but not as frequent as the past couple days. It seemed so constant, like they never slept!

Destiny, Definitely feeling little feet on the right side of my ribs. Zodi has been low this whole pregnancy too, I think they are already 3/5 engaged. I get a lot of kicks an inch or so above my navel on the right side and I will feel their butt and back pushing out as they kick! Am really beginning to think they find it fun to do this especially when I am laying on my side.... Lots of wiggles right around my pelvic area so they must like having their hands by their face or be sucking their thumb :haha:

AFTG, yes their movements can be uncomfortable! But would way rather they move and it be a little strange feeling than no movements and be worried about baby... Have fun with your appointment today! Do you get to see him on an US every time? If you do, I'm a little jealous :mrgreen: Have only seen Zodi once during the anatomy scan, but I hear their heartbeat every time. I have a MW appt myself today this afternoon and will be doing the Group B Step Test I believe.


----------



## allforthegirl

Daisy I do get to see him with every appt. I see a specialist, due to the fact I am technically considered high risk. So the protocol is to have a measurement done on the blood flow to his brain every time. This will indicate if he gets anemic or not. My last two only had jaundice, and only my youngest had to have the lights. So he isn't too worried, but the potential risk is there, so they must keep an eye on him. Which is fine with me cause then I get to see him.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Daisy, it's hard for the first week or two, but you really will get into the swing of things. I highly recommend joining a few mommy groups, either on here or on FB. I love my "Breastfeeding Mama Talk Privately" group on FB. It's a great way to learn & get your questions answered pretty quickly (and it's not ONLY for breastfeeding moms - there are a lot of formula feeding moms on there too). "Dairy Queens" is another great FB group, but that one is only for breastfeeding moms. 

As for activity - YES! Jacob is starting to make me uncomfortable when he rolls! I feel like he's more active for a longer amount of time. Last night, he woke me up with his kicking & rolling at 3 AM. SO tired today!


----------



## allforthegirl

So had my ultrasound first. He is measuring to be about 4 lbs and that puts him at 32 weeks. Wow two weeks ahead!! Not to mention this is my first breech baby. What a little stinker.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bella, I am not on FB but I have considered seeking out some support groups online as I will be SAHM and don't have mommy friends to begin with :shrug: there's also la leche league which meets in my town that I might do.
Can't say Zodi has ever woken me up with their movements but when I get up to pee at 3 AM they seem to already be up and at 'em!

AFTG glad everything went ok at MW today. Hopefully baby will turn before long


----------



## BellaRosa8302

DaisyDreamer said:


> Bella, I am not on FB but I have considered seeking out some support groups online as I will be SAHM and don't have mommy friends to begin with :shrug: there's also la leche league which meets in my town that I might do.
> Can't say Zodi has ever woken me up with their movements but when I get up to pee at 3 AM they seem to already be up and at 'em!
> 
> AFTG glad everything went ok at MW today. Hopefully baby will turn before long

Maybe consider joining FB anonymously just for the support groups? There really are some great ones on there. Just something to think about :flower:

La Leche sounds like a good idea - I'm also part of a breastfeeding support group (in person) that is run by a local lactation consultant. :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

MW was good. She said my weight is past the recommended amount (I've gained 37 lbs) but I feel like I have been eating really well and not indulging my cravings now that I can keep regular food down.....
Maybe have been splurging on sugary cereal this past month but I don't think I'm eating poorly at all :nope: Guess I should up my exercise regime.

Measured 33 cm even though I was at 32 cm last time, but she didn't seem that worried about it. Zodi's BP was 140 so all is good...

I see two MW at the clinic I go to but I really prefer one to the other! The one I saw today seems to be a bit reserved and judgmental of me. Somehow I feel like there's a communication breakdown. And she seems annoyed when I ask questions about when I'm getting certain tests etc.

Oh well I'm just glad that baby looks good and I'm guess I'm going to be more active these last few months!


----------



## allforthegirl

Daisy aren't you a smaller lady? If I remember correctly you posted a pic a while back?

Oh Declans movements feel so dang funny. I am not used to the majority of movement so low.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Daisy, I gained 45 lbs with DD by the end! This time, I've only gained 10 so far! Every pregnancy is different. I've had people tell me they've gained 65 lbs! I wouldn't worry too terribly much, especially if you're not overweight to begin with. The weight will come off after birth. 

As for movements, YES! I can relate. Jacob isn't always down so low, he actually seems to be all over the place... but I feel like he's down low more often than my DD was. And the movements are becoming uncomfortable - I don't remember this with DD, but I'm sure it happened & I'm just... well, not remembering! :wacko:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

AFTG yes I was pretty small before I got pregnant. I already just get weird vibes from this particular MW and feel like a whale because being this voluptuous is new to me. But I'm sure it's nothing to worry about

Bella, same about uncomfortable movements! Especially when baby's head engages. Sometimes I have to stoop at 45 degrees because it's so uncomfortable.


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy so funny you mention the sugary cereals as Cap'n Crunch has been a real thing for me these past two weeks! Because I was so sick I've only gained 8 pounds from where I was pre pregnancy, as Bella said I wouldn't worry about it at all especially if you were already small. As far as the MW in sorry you feel that way, some people just do not have bedside manners. I hope she is not the one to deliver your baby. I too am a little jealous of Allforthegirl for her USs, the only one my MW ordered was for the anatomy scan. The other scan I had was a 3D/4D we paid for mainly for gender determination at 16+ because DH and I were too impatient to wait!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destiny, I too have been munching on Cap'n Crunch. I try to opt for Honey Nut Cheerios if the craving strikes too often lol. But capn crunch is so damn good! I think the MW I prefer will be delivering my baby--vaguely recall hearing that at our first appt, so that's good! She is the one to take my calls if I have any concerns too. So that makes me feel better about it.

I am so tired this evening! Hopefully I will catch up on some much needed sleep


----------



## allforthegirl

The 3rd Tri tiredness has finally hit me. All day yesterday I felt like I could just crawl into bed and not move. I am sure that I wouldn't sleep as my brain is still awake but my body sure isn't.

I may not be eating sugary cereal but I love sweet things for sure. I crave cake or cupcakes....which I may just have to make today :rofl: Mmm chocolate cupcakes....

As for movements I can see my belly move but I don't always feel it like I was. It is very strange. Though my belly does get tender, very tender from him stretching out in a sideways manor. Also noticed a different feeling in my lady bits and hips. Seems that his new comfy spot is putting pressure on them instead of my back. :shrug:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Chocolate cupcakes sounds delicious! Damn you, as if I'm not craving enough junk food :haha: :blush:
Sorry to hear about the fatigue! 31 weeks pretty much on the nose huh? That seems to be when it hits most women. I am still tired and not sleeping well but dealing with it.
I know what you mean about the stretching to one side. It doesn't hurt me so much as it is entertaining to see Zodi's little bum sticking way out and feeling their little feet prod me. I think they are really low because I will feel kicks at my navel and below ! 
They like to rest their head pretty much smack on a round ligament, of course THAT is where they find it most comfortable. I can feel their head in my pelvis already. It's like they can't wait to get out of there!
My back is hurting though quite a bit from straining on the low weight of my bump. It's really hard for me to not arch my back and correct my posture. I just end up sitting down and flexing my butt muscles to pull my sacro-iliac joints back into place.


----------



## allforthegirl

Daisy it sounds like your LO may be posterior as why you are having a bit more back ache. I was having a lot before he moved. So I feel you with the back pain. Oh and when they are really engaged it is very funny to feel their hiccups giggling your cervix and lady bits :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

YES to the sugary cereals! I'm always a fan of cereal as a snack. I try to stick to Flax Plus Pumpkin Granola - which I really do crave (maybe because of the milk???) but here and there have worked in a box of Frosted Mini Wheats, Honey Nut Cheerios, and one of my favorites - Fruity Pebbles :haha: I swear, I'm on a new cereal each week! It's my go-to late night snack :D


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Was going to write more on my last post, but was interrupted.... so to continue....

I am also very tired & having more and more trouble sleeping. I wake in the middle of the night (usually not my own fault - for example, last night my dog woke up my DH. So my DH got up to use the bathroom, which woke me. Cue next 2 hours of me lying awake thinking of labor & the books about natural childbirth that I still need to finish reading...) So, since I'm not sleeping well at night, I'm really tired during the day. 

Crotch pain was amplified yesterday. Stopped me dead in my tracks at work. Felt like I had a knife in the area. Saw the midwife last night & was told to try and keep my legs together as much as possible (don't take huge steps, legs together to get in and out of the car or bed, legs together as I roll over in bed, etc). Unfortunately, I'm in bed last night, trying to get to sleep, & I had to decide between legs together to help with the crotch pain, or legs apart to make me comfortable for sleeping. Legs together is NOT comfy for sleeping for me, unfortunately. I usually hike one leg up over my pregnancy pillow, and leave the other straight. (I'm a former belly sleeper & this is the closest I can get to mimic it). I honestly don't even know how/in what position I finally fell asleep. 

As for the appointment itself, I'm measuring at 30.5 weeks, HB is 140, & Jacob is head-down. I was told that at this point, he most likely will not move from that position. Since my previous labor was 5 hours from start to finish (teeniest little period type cramp to delivery) that this time, I will most likely be about half that amount of time - 2.5 hours! Eek! Good and bad news - quick labor is great.... as long as I get to the hospital on time! I just don't want a car birth!


----------



## Destinyk

Honey bunches of oats are also amazing too ladies!

Allforthegirl I'm not huge on chocolate but I could so eat a strawberry shortcake or cheesecake right now :haha: oh or blueberry muffins I LOVE those!

Bella short labor a are definitely good I would say! But your right I wouldn't want a car birth either. We're you the one who had something not so good happen during delivery? If so would you mind sharing a little about it?

My mom is throwing a small baby shower for me this Sunday. It'll only be her, my grandma, possibly my brother and DHs grandparents. It'll definitely be small but it's a celebration of our coming little one nonetheless. We're picking up the paint to do her crib and dresser this Saturday, this is gonna be fun :)


----------



## Blessedheart

Hello ladies. I've not posted in a while, my apologies. it's good to know we're all doing well asides the normal complaints.

I wake up every two hours to pee even when I don't take much water but I'm usually able to go right back to sleep. That doesn't stop me from feeling sleepy during the day though.

It feels like my LO does more of squirming and moving around than actual kicks but I'm still able to get 10 kicks in two hours so that's fine. She seems to always have a part of her body at the right ligaments which makes it pretty uncomfortable for me.

Lastly, I'm a little worried. I had a growth scan yesterday and was told she's quite big for her age. The usual weight at this point is between 1.5 and 2kg but she's measuring 2.3kg. Is there anything I can do to control her weight. I have gained about 15kg myself.


----------



## Destinyk

Blessedheart I wouldn't say cut down your eating especially if you're eating when your truly hungry but maybe if your snacking on or eating higher calorie foods cut that down a little bit? Other than that I would say not to worry to much about it. Everyone and every baby is different .


----------



## Destinyk

32 +2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> 32 +2

Wow you are so tiny and cute.


----------



## allforthegirl




----------



## BellaRosa8302

Blessed, I've heard of so many doctors being off with the weight estimate... 2.3 is so close to 2, I really wouldn't worry if you can help it. And unless the dr/midwife specifically tells you to change something about what you're doing/emanating, I'd carry on. Remember also - when baby comes out, it's no the weight that matters, it's more so the head circumference! <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destiny, yes, that was me.... Ok. Here's my DD's birth story. Trigger warning for those who only want to hear happy birth stories! Mine was complicated.

I was trying to work 2 days past my due date, because of insurance reasons. I worked on my due date, worked a full day, & everything was fairly normal, except I remover feeling kinda off that day & said so to several coworkers ("I feel funny"). When I got home around 4 PM, I had a little pink discharge, but that's all I noticed. My first period cramp like mild contraction was at 6 PM. I don't remember much about the times after that, but before I knew it, contractions pretty much were on top of each other. Called my midwife bc I had been instructed to wait til they were 3-5 mins apart before going in. Was told to stay home despite contractions being so close together that I couldn't figure out when one ended & the next began... Because it was my first & midwife said I had a long night ahead of me. Was told to get in the shower for pain management. Did that, got out to dry heave into toilet. Finally decided screw it, we're going to the hospital. 

Longest 15 min ride of my life, because all I wanted to do was walk around & sitting in the car was excruciating. DH dropped me off at the maternity ward door (where I puked on the ground) & drove away to park. What a joke - it was after hours & the door turned out to be locked. I literally put my hand on the door and asked it to please open in a pitiful way (funny looking back on it, not so funny in the moment). Then I hobbled off waving my hands around to try & find DH. Finally got back in the car as we drove around trying to find the emergency entrance. Waited for what felt like forever for a nurse to WALK all the way from the maternity ward to come get me & WALJ me all the way back. Felt like the longest walk of my life. By this time, I had decided screw the natural birth, I wanted an epidural. 

So I finally get to the maternity ward, they have me try to use the bathroom, (couldn't) hook me up to the fetal monitoring thing, get on the bed & check me. I'm 9 cm dilated. I'm told no time for an epidural. I'm pretty sure I cried. Told them I couldn't do it. Was hooked up to an IV & told if the liquid got into me fast enough I could have an epidural. So i stood in front of the IV, willing it to get into my veins faster. Kept my legs closed (bad idea - learned later I could have hurt my DD - def don't do this!) finally told my midwife I thought I was holding my DD in. She didn't believe me, but checked my cervix anyway. I was fully dilated & ready to push. 

Pushing was a relief!!! Mad at myself for waiting so darn long & holding off from doing it! Body pretty much took over for me, very instinctual. Not sure how to w long I pushed for, but she was out at 11:54 PM. 

Now for the complications.... Midwife took 45 mins to stitch me up. Felt like I had a knife in my rectum. Would tell midwife & she'd reach her arm up into my uterus, & pull out blood clots, etc. worse pain than labor while she did that. While I didn't swear in labor, I swore when she did that & grabbed her arm. She did it twice more - the pain would build, she'd pull stuff out, I'd feel better. Then it would build again. She called in the on-call ob from my practice. They determined I had a hematoma under my stitches. They put me out & did vaginal surgery & redid my stitches while I was under. Unfortunately missed out on showing DD off to my family, who was in the waiting room. Missed out on telling them she was a girl (we were team yellow). Really crappy time. The next day my blood counts & iron were so low I needed 2 blood transfusions. I wasn't allowed to get up & hold my daughter. I had to be sitting or lying in bed. I needed to be walked to the bathroom & watched so i wouldn't fall. Recovery down under was so awful & painful, I remember thinking it was worse than labor & wondered why nobody told me postpartum recovery was so bad. (Was told by many people there later that it's usually not quite that bad). 

Then, at my 6 week checkup, when I'm finally starting to feel a little bit better down there, the midwife used silver nitrate on me because she said I had some granular tissue. (I had no idea what she was talking about or what she was about to do to me. It was awful. It burned and bled like crazy after she did that for a couple of days). Between the birth with this particular midwife & the after care, I was basically terrified of her after all of this. 

Meanwhile, I had also developed a weird issue with my left foot. I discovered I couldn't flex my toes up toward my knee. & I had pain up & down that leg. Doctors tried to say it was probably due to my epidural - but I was quick to say I had an unmedicated/natural birth! (And this is another reason why I want to have another unmedicated birth this time around - I don't want to mess with my back &/or have doctors attribute any issues to an epidural). Anyway, very quickly started going downhill from there. When I walked, my left foot would drag/limp along. I actually fell while holding my daughter because of that. It was bad. Saw a neurologist, was sent for an MRI & was told it was the worst bulging disc he had ever seen in my back & id certainly need surgery. So I'm sent to a neurosurgeon, but the closest appointment they had was a month away. At the time that wait was awful, but now I'm thankful for it, because my foot had mostly resolved itself by the time I got in to that doctor (probably because I lost a lot of my pregnancy weight by then) & I was no longer in pain. They have me on "watch" there now - said despite my horrible back, they wouldn't perform surgery on someone who wasn't in pain. 

So. There's my whole story. :haha: sorry you asked?? :D


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destiny & Allforthegirl - cute bump pics!!! Here's mine from Tuesday at 30+1 :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## allforthegirl

funny thing....DH helped me trim up my mess around my lady bits :blush:, I cut myself trying :dohh:. Anyways sorry for the TMI....but I was laying on my back and my belly almost completely disappeared!! LIKE WHAT?!? Any of your belly's do that? In previous pg my belly usually stayed somewhat the same shape. :shock: It acted like a giant boob :haha::rofl:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella no I'm not sorry I asked I want to go into this with realistic expectations! Thank you for sharing and im sorry that happened to you, I pray that this time is much easier for you which I think it should be if you scrapped the midwife. How horrible! Did you ever get any red flags at all with her? Do you think it would've been a little differently if you weren't in a hospital or are you relieved you were at a hospital?


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl yes that happens to me! It kinda freaks me out and then I think gee that must be doing WONDERS for my back so I reposition :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl yes that happens to me! It kinda freaks me out and then I think gee that must be doing WONDERS for my back so I reposition :haha:


How freaking freaky!! Even laying on my side my belly will compact a bit and get narrower. I guess maybe as our babies get bigger the less and less that will happen....


----------



## BellaRosa8302

allforthegirl said:


> funny thing....DH helped me trim up my mess around my lady bits :blush:, I cut myself trying :dohh:. Anyways sorry for the TMI....but I was laying on my back and my belly almost completely disappeared!! LIKE WHAT?!? Any of your belly's do that? In previous pg my belly usually stayed somewhat the same shape. :shock: It acted like a giant boob :haha::rofl:

YES! Mine does! I have a teeny bump when I lay on my back, comparatively speaking! :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destinyk said:


> Bella no I'm not sorry I asked I want to go into this with realistic expectations! Thank you for sharing and im sorry that happened to you, I pray that this time is much easier for you which I think it should be if you scrapped the midwife. How horrible! Did you ever get any red flags at all with her? Do you think it would've been a little differently if you weren't in a hospital or are you relieved you were at a hospital?

I'm glad I was in a hospital so that the ob could fix me up... regardless, I had a 2nd degree tear. I wonder if I would have had the hematoma had I had an actual doctor stitch me up, but who knows. That midwife is no longer at the practice I see, and even though I have been seeing a new midwife there, she doesn't deliver babies, so I will definitely have a doctor this time. I don't think I had any red flags... there were two midwives (both gone now) and I had been hoping the other one would be on call when I went into labor, but no such luck.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bella finally was able to read your story with out all the interruptions from my monsters. It can be a very loud and distracting time here in the mornings at breakfast.

Wow sounds like that was a very fast labour. Probably why you had those issues...maybe this time your baby and your body will go a little slower and you won't have to go through anything nearly as scary.

Mine was very different. Here is what I remember 13 years later.....

We were out at a festival walking around and eating different foods from around the world. I felt like I could keep walking forever. My gf and I left to my moms (we were staying there as we lived in the NWT at the time) and our partners (my first hubby) left to some boxing fight that was huge. A bit later after arriving there I went pee and I noticed this large gel like substance on my pad (I had to wear pad as I had tons and tons of cm for a couple months prior). I was going to be induced the following day for IUGR so I was expecting him. I came out asking my mom if that is what you would consider my waters....she didn't know, and neither did my friend as neither of them had their water break naturally. So I called the LD and they said to come in to get checked.

We went in and they told me my waters had not broken, yet I was already was 1 cm dilated. She asked me if I noticed anything happening and I didn't. They kept me in just incase to see if anything was truly happening. 

Not long after, maybe an hour sitting in there bored out my mind, I heard this balloon pop and my waters went all over everything. I had a pissy nurse as every time I contracted I needed my bedding and such changed and she was one angry lady, very annoyed for having to come in and clean my bedding.

After a few hours my cervix was not changing. but I was getting tired from contracting. I didn't know what to expect AT ALL! I was given the drip and then things really started getting painful so I opted for the epi because I was still not changing. (got to love that they want you labouring faster) I slept for a while and then out of no where i let like I had to push. I pushed for near 3 hrs. I think i was pushing before he was ready....but the urge was so dang strong. He came out with a very big cone head. Then good just started pumping gout of me. They said my uterus was tired after all the pushing i did and thought I would need surgery. They left the epi in just in case, gave me tons of fluids and let me sleep....oh and I got stitches for abrasions so the student Dr could practise....what? I was like you kidding me? (took 8 weeks for them to fully dissolve too :growlmad:)

When I woke she asked me if I wanted to try and get up so I could transfer to the mother baby ward.....I said sure, is it normal for my legs to still be numbish? Shocked she ran to the epi machine and found out they left it on....I was actually grateful for that as I am sure I wouldn't have been able to sleep as well. :haha:

I guess I made that a bit long....sorry about that....


----------



## Destinyk

Bella this is true especially because your midwife was so rough. I really hope this time is much more pleasant for you :) thanks for sharing again

Allforthegirl I like long birth stories, I get to picture it better that way! Thanks for sharing, can't believe they gave you stitches so he could "practice". You did not end up getting surgery right and so they did not check you when you said you had the urge to push? Also can't believe they forgot to turn the epi off!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks Destiny! Me too! I was told by my midwife (maybe you can weigh in, Allforthegirl) that second labors usually go half as fast as first labors. So, she said since my first labor was around 5 hours, my second should be around 2.5 hours. :wacko: This is why I'm actually afraid of being that lady on youtube with a car birth!

Allforthegirl, thanks for sharing your story, too! No worries about length, I'm pretty sure mine was longer! :haha:

I can't believe the doctor was practicing stitches on you! And poor baby with the cone head! (I know it's pretty normal for a vaginal delivery, but for my DD, everyone kept saying she looked like a c section baby because she didn't have a cone head. Maybe because she came so fast??) And leaving the epidural on??? Wow! 

It just makes you realize that doctors and nurses (and midwives!) are human too... and unfortunately, you can't trust them NOT to make mistakes!!! And unfortunately, sometimes those mistakes are really crappy! :growlmad: That's why I feel like I need to be more informed about labor this time around. I think last time around, I just kind of assumed the baby would come out one way or another, and that the midwife & nurses would tell me what to do, and that's about it... I feel a bit more in control this time around, already, and hope that finishing up my natural childbirthing books will help me even more.


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Bella this is true especially because your midwife was so rough. I really hope this time is much more pleasant for you :) thanks for sharing again
> 
> Allforthegirl I like long birth stories, I get to picture it better that way! Thanks for sharing, can't believe they gave you stitches so he could "practice". You did not end up getting surgery right and so they did not check you when you said you had the urge to push? Also can't believe they forgot to turn the epi off!

Sorry no I didn't end up getting surgery.... They checked me and I was about 8-9 cm but very very adamant that I had to push so they just let me go with my instincts. Maybe my birth canal wasn't giving way as fast as it should. And maybe I didn't push for the full 3 hrs, but more like in Active labour labour for 3 hrs.....It was so long ago....I think maybe I am just not remembering correctly. But I did know my muscles were beyond over worked as a couple days later I peed myself, no control what so ever.

If you ever want me to slowly tell all my stories I can.....since I have 5 :haha:


Bella~ yes being more informed does help.....I feel like it took me 4 births to really wrap my head around what I want to do. Honestly my first three I was very ignorant. My 4th I wanted a natural, but didn't understand my rights either. I feel like they can (and I know things have really changed in the last 10 years and even last 5) try and make things go faster as they want you actively labouring once in the L&D rooms. So being prepared for the push that will come when you start to slow down or stall all together, which can be common....it seems to be with my labours anyways. So I am a lot more prepared for what to do, for me a birthing plan, in the event my DH says nothing.....it has happened. He is such a quiet guy, and they try and go against my wishes.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl atleast no surgery! I would love to hear about your births, all five of them :)

It really is crazy to me how Drs want to rush a natural process.

Warning this story I'm about to tell is absurd. A friend of mine was the opposite she went to the hospital in labor and she was a cm or two dilated apparently they had lots of births that night because as soon as she mentioned she was in labor the response was "great another one?" They sent her home and forced her to take a sleeping pill, literally they checked underneath her tongue and everything to make sure she took it. Anyway she went home and a couple hours later woke to pee when she went to wipe her daughters head was coming out! She yelled for her husband and by the time he got to her baby was born, she had fallen on the ground, umbilical cord snapped (she was upset, she planned to cord blood bank) and she was so traumatized and frozen she didn't even pick baby up. Her husband cleared her nose and mouth and got her to cry and called 911 to get an ambulance over. Totally insane


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl atleast no surgery! I would love to hear about your births, all five of them :)
> 
> It really is crazy to me how Drs want to rush a natural process.
> 
> Warning this story I'm about to tell is absurd. A friend of mine was the opposite she went to the hospital in labor and she was a cm or two dilated apparently they had lots of births that night because as soon as she mentioned she was in labor the response was "great another one?" They sent her home and forced her to take a sleeping pill, literally they checked underneath her tongue and everything to make sure she took it. Anyway she went home and a couple hours later woke to pee when she went to wipe her daughters head was coming out! She yelled for her husband and by the time he got to her baby was born, she had fallen on the ground, umbilical cord snapped (she was upset, she planned to cord blood bank) and she was so traumatized and frozen she didn't even pick baby up. Her husband cleared her nose and mouth and got her to cry and called 911 to get an ambulance over. Totally insane

OMG!!!!! I cant even believe that!!!! your poor friend!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

What scares me is i feel like i hear so many more horror stories about births than good ones... :(


----------



## allforthegirl

OH my goodness that is horrible....but how nice to go to sleep and wake up to birthing your baby.....just hopefully it is where you are wanting to birth, not bathroom floor.

As for my stories I will do them one day at a time how is that....so the thread isn't bombarded with my stories....and I will put them in spoiler alerts so you don't have t read them if you don't want to....that is a lot of reading.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Whatever you'd like Allforthegirl! I'd love to read them too :flower:

Back to your last post (because I had Cheeto hands - eating my lunch :haha: ) I agree about DH... mine is quiet too. I barely remember him even being in the hospital room with me during the labor - at least before the pushing part. Pretty sure he just sat in a chair across the room. Who knows. I hope he's more active this time. Would be nice if he'd rub my back or do SOMETHING instead of just sit there and watch :wacko: 

Just passed in my birth plan to the midwife on Tuesday! Kinda makes me nervous - no changing it now! I didn't exactly expect her to collect it and send it up to the hospital. I just brought it in case we were going to go over it together... so we did, but then she said she was sending it to the hospital so that it was all set whenever I ended up there in labor. Hopefully I won't want to change anything in the meantime!!! (Last time around, I made a birth plan, brought it to the hospital, but never gave it to anybody, because by the time I made it there I felt like I just didn't care about it anymore :haha: )


----------



## allforthegirl

I have somethings I want to change about my last birthing plan....especially the part where I put little to no intervention. They took that as an invitation to give me something. So this time I will ask for no intervention and to get me up and moving and try other natural ways to get me going again if things slow down.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

allforthegirl said:


> I have somethings I want to change about my last birthing plan....especially the part where I put little to no intervention. They took that as an invitation to give me something. So this time I will ask for no intervention and to get me up and moving and try other natural ways to get me going again if things slow down.

Eww! I'm grateful that my hospital seems to go on the side of NO interventions! I really think the only reason they even gave me the IV was because I had said I wanted the epidural.... that I never had time to get :blush: Well, not planning on that happening again! This time I put "natural vaginal birth" in my plan!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Cute bump pics everyone!

Bella, ouch! I sleep the same way too but it ends up hurting the ligaments in the back part of my hips. So I think I will have to give up that position for the time being. Holy crap about your quick labor!!!!! I was told I'd go in 2.5, I'd probably be rushing to the hospital at every little twinge past 36 weeks haha.
And wow to the birth story. yeah I remember you mentioning some complications due to tearing, but wow!!!! That would traumatize me right to the bone. Hopefully you have found a much better OB/MW
I plan on having OH deliver and cut the cord, but who knows, he just might get stagefright too! GL this go around with your hubby :thumbup:

Destiny, have fun at your baby shower! It sounds like it will be a lot of fun. Holy crap to your friend's birth story! OMG the way some people run their hospitals. Almost makes me glad to be at a birth center but I don't want to speak too soon as the experience is not over yet. That just sounds so horrible! At least she didn't have to go through all the in between paint though, she just slept through it!

Blessedheart, same thing about the movements--in the bath just now they were twitching and gently kicking away. I could feel their arms really low with my hands. It's so amazing! I do not have any experience with a baby measuring that much ahead! That doesn't mean they will be too large, their growth might slow down a bit at this point to even out. Don't cut back but maybe try to exercise more and stay mindful of what kind of food you're eating :flow:

AFTG: nice tattoo! What is it of? My bump disappears when I'm on my back, too. Was just in the bath and I could see my lady bits! Imagine that. Thinking it might have to do with whether baby is posterior but it seemed like Zodi was head down and sort of on the side--I felt their feet kicking under my ribs. OH is probably going to have to trim mine up again here soon. Just did it myself about 2 weeks ago, now it's grown again and I'm just too damn big. Probably didn't even do that great of a job last go around any how.... :blush:
Very interesting birth story too! Wow I'm getting really nervous about tearing now and I hope the MW I prefer is on call when I go into labor.

AFM: I am pretty much just an emotional wreck right now. Haven't any sleep, OH picked a fight with me all night and just kept coming at me with shitty things to say. Cried and cried and cried. On 3 hrs sleep.. After packing up our storage unit and unloading it to the house and grocery shopping earlier that morning, also on 3 hrs sleep. Sorry, am I rambling?
I am just getting so tired. Even a sleep aid or benadryl doesn't help. Ladies have you ever felt just so down in the crapper like this? Like nothing that used to be my go-to feel goods don't work because of the belly or fatigue. Just feeling so crappy and low and OH has no idea how to help either so we're both so miserable the cat doesn't even want to be around this tension.


----------



## allforthegirl

Daisy I am sorry you are not sleeping and feeling so down...maybe go and talk to your Dr? Having a partner that is bringing you down sure can't help. Maybe some family counselling wouldn't hurt either. Need to figure some of that out together cause sorry to say but a baby can make stuff worse.....I know things can be said on either side when sleep is very little then add a fussy baby into the mix can just compound everything.

Some woman are known to have some depression during pg too. I have had some PPD before and it is not fun!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

AFTG I'm not really one to label things but I've pretty much been susceptible to bouts of deep depression since I was 9 or 10. A lot of it has to do with years of having my self worth cut down to shreds by my mom :thumbup: and my still-developing brain mixed with the hormones + reconstructing my self-confidence + no sleep is a crazy storm. The Dr has recommended counseling I just need to look into free services because we don't really have the money to spend on a therapist. But I really wish there was a third person to mediate some times because when it's just the two of us I feel like I'm going crazy being told that the way I'm treated has a just cause but I can't make any mistakes without being raked over the f***g coals.
The cat was going nuts while we were fighting and he just got more angry and he just gets more upset when I'm sobbing uncontrollably because "I just can't pull it together". Which his angers just triggers more sobbing and feelings of worthlesnsess. I can't imagine how a baby would make things any better


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I ate o be blowing this shit up and downing everyone's mood. I don't really have anyone other than OH right now to talk to about this. Just feel so ugly and exhausted


----------



## allforthegirl

well I am sorry you don't have the support system you need and want. That makes it very hard.:hugs:


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy I'm sorry to hear about your OH, sometimes our men don't realize how insensitive they're being. DH and I were fighting once and I was sobbing of course and he says "are you done?" He nearly took a cast iron skillet to the side of the head. Maybe your OH is also feeling some pressure with baby's arrival coming soon? Sometimes they're stressed and take it out in us because well they have no one else to take it out on which is shitty but how the cookie crumbles. I've learned not to take things personally, maybe just do things that make you feel better about yourself not for him but for you! Even if it's something stupid like doing your hair or taking a nice warm therapeutic essential oil bath to relax. Please do not feel bad for bringing up how you feel, this is what these threads are for, for support during the good AND not so good times. I too am very happy I am going with a birthing center as well. There is only one MW there, private practice. I love her she is very sweet, older (I'd say late 40s early 50s) and has 5 kids of her own. The only person who will be on call and vary is her assistant, she has two and I prefer one over the other simply because she's usually the one there and I met the other one once, but she's also younger and I've bonded with her more she is very sweet. As far as umbilical cutting, I think DH will come around in the moment but right now he's a wee bit skeeved out.

Allforthegirl I agree it would be nice to technically 'skip' the whole labor part but definitely not birthing baby in a bathroom by yourself! I look forward to reading the rest of your stories. I agree about the birth plan thing, sometimes with little to no intervention all they read is little intervention and they feed on that like vampires and next thing you know they've done everything in the book to you, so horrible! I have to write one out too in the event that I am transported to hospital, but really in that case it would be considered an emergency and I really wouldn't have much of a say would I? :/

Bella it's true there are lots of horror stories but a lot of the time it is the caregiver who fails either medically or emotionally. There are plenty of women who have had epidurals and all that and the birth overall went fine and wasn't completely traumatic but this was not what they wanted and they were pushed. We women lose our voices sometimes, especially when we are so vulnerable in a moment such as birth. Sometimes it is up to our OHs and DHs to find our voice for us, I will be talking to my DH soon about what I feel I can cope with if in an emergency I am to be transported to hospital. What I do like about the birth center is they don't even have the equipment for epidurals there, I feel I am less likely to give up the natural birth I want if the temptation is not readily available let alone being pushed on me every 5 seconds. I am however trying to keep an open mind and realize that things do not always go according to plan. In the event that I have to be transported to hospital and God forbid end up with an emergency c section, etc I should not be hard on myself and be thankful my child and myself are still alive to enjoy each other and our new family.


----------



## Destinyk

Wow well my mom just texted me her job just surprised her with a 'grandma shower' and gave her a bunch of baby gifts for us, how sweet of them. So she'll be toting those up here tomorrow as well!


----------



## allforthegirl

Still a good idea if you are wanted to delay cord clamping, or save your placenta, or even extended mom and baby time....You can discuss it with you MW and see if there is any thing you should know what they will and won't give you a choice to.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl wow thanks for mentioning that! I didn't even think of that because these are things the MW automatically does but a hospital doesn't! Definitely want to make sure they delay cord clamping and give us family time, very much appreciated girly!


----------



## allforthegirl

You are very welcome! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destiny, there is a lot of pressure. I can see a lot of it is due to stress. Just need to find a more appropriate way of handling things now that a baby is in the picture.
Anyway, you've reminded me that I need to get an emergency birth plan together too! Just so blown away about how close we are getting to D-Day!

Anyone else's feet just killing them in the end of the day?


----------



## allforthegirl

Destiny~ not yet. But then again I know not to be on my feet too long or my one leg/ankle/foot get very swollen and yucky looking. So I try and find a good balance that I am still moving around and resting.


----------



## allforthegirl

Birth Story #2


Spoiler
Ok so this time it will be less of a story, but it is different.

It all started at around 32 weeks, I went in for my check up in the Health Centre. We were living in Ft Simpson, NT (if you want to take a gander on a map). She did all the normal stuff and she put her hand on my belly and I guess it was very very hard and she asked me if I was noticing these, and I said well yes and no. She kept me a bit longer and I had another a couple minutes later. Well that freaked my nurse right out. So she was watching me even more and they just kept on coming. 

From there she called my husband, and a medivac (airplane) for me to go to Yellowknife, NT. They can not handle a premie of any age there, so I had to be transported to the hospital. I was scared but not, I don't remember the plane ride as they gave me Ativan and fell right to sleep. 

I then was monitored in Yellowknife and was given drugs to try and stop the contractions that I was still getting every 5-2 min apart. They even drugged me so I was sleepy and relaxed and nothing was working. I didn't sty in Yellowknife hospital very long as they were under equipped for a baby that young. So with in a 5 hours they again medivac'd me off to Edmonton, AB, to where they have the competing NICU with Regina SK for western Canada. Things started getting really real for me at this point as I have never been away from my 1st born this long at all, and now they were telling me that I would have to been away even longer. I was made to feel that they were taking care of me and baby so I was more worried about Carter and who would look after him and such and could hubby actually be capable of such? Could Carter actually be ok without me there.

Again don't remember much about the plane ride. Though once I got into the hospital I got this nasty nurse. She couldn't seem to get in my IV which was strange as I have really good veins. She kept poking me in my wrist, and I basically told her to eff off because she was just being mean. So my start to this hospital was not good, and didn't get much better unfortunately.

With my contractions continuing to be regular they told me I would have to stay there for at least a week or maybe even longer. Oh the best part I would have to be on bed rest the whole time. WHAAAA are you kidding me? I didn't listen very much cause I was so dang bored! I got up every day to move around regardless. So after about 4 days they told me that they were going to send me home. I said that I wanted to be released to my mothers place in Regina, SK. They refused me and it was a big fight, as they told me if I fly down to regina I could kill my baby! Ummm excuse me? You would allow me to go to a community with literally just basic health care, but wouldn't allow me to go to a place with fantastic NICU? And I would have help as my mom and dad could help me with Carter.....hmmm....Their basic answer to me in the end is that the reason they would not release me to go there because I did not have a Dr there.

So my mother self advocated for me and called around to find out who the best OB was in the city, and she found my OB now, who was the head of obstetrics for the whole province. (I say was because i am not 100% if he still holds that title) He was more than happy to take me into his care. So off I went, but I was told I had to be transferred to the hospital there. So that is what I did as soon as I got off the plane. Well you know what that did? Put me in isolation.

So here again I am in hospital BORED! When I finally saw my OB he came in and said why are you registered into the hospital.....I told him the other Dr said I had to. Well I liked my new OB because he rolled his eyes and said you are not in labour, so you can go home. He gave me instructions on when to be seen again....and I went to my mom's.

My first ultrasound was because I again I was in constant contractions. They found at this time that my baby had a blocked bowel. Great something else....then they told me to empty my bladder...well I didn't have to or should I say COULDN'T. He was sitting on my bladder. So I was once again admitted into the hospital. A nurse came in and put a catheter in but it really hurt, I screamed and she put it back out and there was a chunk of flesh was attached to the end. Freaked out the nurse left and I never had one put in. Just got to pee in a hat for they were worried about a stone. Well no stone just my boy sitting on all the wrong spots, and causing these stupid contractions.

After about 5 weeks of this insanity, two steroid injections for his lungs, my OB did an amnio. He called me later that day with the results. Wow being the head of OB's had perks hey? He told me that his lungs were fully developed and asked me when i wanted to have him. I replied tomorrow, and he laughed "not waiting for your hubby to come?" NO!

I was told to go into L&D the following morning, was given the gel. I was asked if I wanted to go back to my moms and I didn't, cause I didn't feel comfortable. So I walked the halls with my mom. Around supper time I was finally given pitocin. I wasn't in labour just yet so it was taking a long time. They used my dose and I asked to an epi, which I think slowed things down a bit. 

When I finally felt the urge to push I was rocking it. Two good pushes and ooops there is baby's head. She ran off to get the Dr, as she noticed he wasn't coming out any more. So the NICU team was ready, for the bowel thing, and because I guess they suspected the cord was holding him back. A couple more good pushes and sure enough he came out completely blue, as the cord was completely wrapped around his chest. So off he went to the NICU. It was hard as I didn't even get hold my baby this time.

As soon as I was allowed they wheeled me over to see him. All hooked up to all those monitors was really scary. Though after he was checked over and made sure he was improving, they allowed me to nurse him. Oh it was wonderful. He was nursing like a champ. The second time I nursed him, he vomited green, and I was no longer allowed to nurse him. 

I was staying in the hostile so I can stay with him while in the NICU. Apparently they didn't call me all night as the nurse that was watching didn't know I was in the hospital. I slept well-ish. Went to go see him first thing in the morning and was told he was freaking out as he was hungry. They tried to sedate him a bit but nothing worked. My heart sank and broke hearing this. My baby was starving and needed his mom and they wouldn't let him. It wasn't until later that day that they finally let him try and feed again.

Well all of this started our struggle with bfing. As he wouldn't seem to latch unless there was milk immediately. He went from sleeping to screaming when hungry. He seemed not to have any cue to the quiet hunger. So I had to pump some milk so I could place it into a shield. Then the shield was a must for him. He was never good at the quiet cues to hunger even later. Once he started to gain weight, we were allowed to go home. We stayed there just over a week. There was no need for concern with his bowels in the end either.

The struggle with BF continued, we were given horrible information that if I was not able to pump at midnight then I had no milk, which in turn would explain why he would scream all the time. We switched him to formula, and he just got worse. He ended up with infectious colitis. Ended up on some very expensive formula and finally it all calmed down for him. I felt so bad for stopping nursing him. Again had more bad info and thought that if I had alcohol I wasn't allowed to BF, otherwise I would have started again, but I thought there was alcohol in my breast milk. (the whole pump and dump thing) I hated seeing him suffering. But didn't want to give him alcohol. 

Now I know better as we all don't have very much milk at all at midnight, this is normal and not a reason to switch to formula. I also know better about alcohol, we can still have a glass of wine or beer and the amount found in our milk is so dang small it is hardly readable. So have a glass and relax, as it is better you are relaxed then stressed as stress will affect our milk way more.

Anyways it all turned out ok, and now we know he has Aspergers so it makes a lot more sense to the way he was in beginning, and through out him growing up.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

allforthegirl, wow that is a birth story. Just sounds like a wild ride from the beginning! It must be really hard to have baby be rushed off away from you as soon as you deliver and to not be able to comfort him the way you want. :hugs: Well time goes on and I'm glad that he ended up being OK in the end. My brother has Asperger's, it can be really challenging at times but like you said it explains a lot of things about the way they were when they were younger. Thanks for sharing that. Mind if I ask why your one leg gets yucky when you stand on it too long?

AFM: Had a prenatal massage yesterday and I feel very sore but very relaxed. Hoping to get the last of out stuff from IL's house and storage this weekend. Washing machine in new house doesn't drain :brat: I'm running out of panties


----------



## allforthegirl

Daisy~ I have very bad varicose veins on just my right leg. I have had an ultra sound on it and there is no clot, but it causes swelling too. So the longer I am on my feet the worse it gets.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Ouch. That does not sound very pleasant, think I have been lucky on the varicose veins front. The hips have been killing me from laying on them at night. Trying to reposition halfway on my stomach with a body pillow :shrug:
Definitely feels like Zodi is engaging when I walk or especially on the exercise ball. Just wish the sensation wasn't so unpleasant.

Does anyone else feel kind of stuck in limbo waiting for signs of labor?? Have had a few period like cramps and BH come and go but not so much now that I constantly chug water. But still not a whole lot going on these past few weeks!

Can anyone feel little limbs through their bellies yet? I've been feeling arms and legs and feet as they kick :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been feeling limbs for a while now but I am sure it is just because this is #6. I just can't tell where the arms and legs are this time since he has turned. So different for me having a breech baby....and I am thinking he has moved from breech to transverse a couple times.

I am not feeling that way just yet....I was feeling very crampy with tons of tightenings, but since I have been taking more calcium magnesium + D, they have calmed down a bit. I still get them but not nearly as uncomfortable. 

I could not sleep on my belly if even if I tried.

I have been busy today organizing my bedroom. Need things in better place so that I will be ready for this little guy.


----------



## Blessedheart

DaisyDreamer said:


> Ouch. That does not sound very pleasant, think I have been lucky on the varicose veins front. The hips have been killing me from laying on them at night. Trying to reposition halfway on my stomach with a body pillow :shrug:
> Definitely feels like Zodi is engaging when I walk or especially on the exercise ball. Just wish the sensation wasn't so unpleasant.
> 
> Does anyone else feel kind of stuck in limbo waiting for signs of labor?? Have had a few period like cramps and BH come and go but not so much now that I constantly chug water. But still not a whole lot going on these past few weeks!
> 
> Can anyone feel little limbs through their bellies yet? I've been feeling arms and legs and feet as they kick :cloud9:

I feel jabs and pokes but can't really tell if they're arms or legs. Speaking of which, I seem to be feeling more of pokes and shifts instead of actual kicks of late. Should I be worried?


----------



## allforthegirl

Blessedheart I wouldn't be worried as long as you feel a consistent movement. Baby probably just shifted so that all kicks and punches are more felt on the inside, so not as strong. That is what I was told about my guys movements changing since he flipped.

Oh and I just found an article about different ways to tell baby's position...Since I feel majority of his hiccups above my belly button he is still head up.


----------



## Blessedheart

allforthegirl said:


> Blessedheart I wouldn't be worried as long as you feel a consistent movement. Baby probably just shifted so that all kicks and punches are more felt on the inside, so not as strong. That is what I was told about my guys movements changing since he flipped.
> 
> Oh and I just found an article about different ways to tell baby's position...Since I feel majority of his hiccups above my belly button he is still head up.

Thanks for the reassurance. I get confused about the hiccups. I seem to feeling them in different places. Could she be shifting that much?


----------



## allforthegirl

Blessedheart said:


> Thanks for the reassurance. I get confused about the hiccups. I seem to feeling them in different places. Could she be shifting that much?

She could be, just all depends on how much fluid and space she has in there. They have until 36 weeks to turn in the optimal position, as that is when they really start to get tight and have little movement room, so turning can be a bit tough.


----------



## allforthegirl

Birth story #3 ... Again this one isn't a long 'birth' story but a long pg story and this goes big time hand in hand as I was extremely high risk.....


Spoiler
So this story starts from pretty much my first bloods were taken. I was called into the medical centre, and was told I had a very very high blood protein antibody that was extremely dangerous to the baby, and to be prepared that this pg most likely would not survive. The Dr then proceeded to ask me if I had ever had a blood transfusion, no I hadn't, so he was confused as to where these antibodies came from, as the only way possible was to have someone else's blood in me......The only thing I could think of was maybe from my last birth. The Dr didn't think that was possible as the chance I guess is very very low of it happening that way. Less then a 1% of chance.

So on went my pg, and the more and more was my Dr unsure of what to do. He talked about how he did tons of research, and there wasn't much literature about it or success rate, as baby has 50% chance of getting the protein as his father had it in his make up. I saw an OB in the NWT that also didn't have a good prognosis for me. So I asked if he could refer me to my OB in SK. Which actually turned out to be a very good thing as apparently he knew exactly how to handle me. Which was such a sigh of relief. 

My pg kept on going and he kept growing for many weeks with out any troubles. I had an amnio to see if he truly had that protein and he did. Then one day I was told I needed to go to Winnipeg to a hospital that does blood transfusion in utero, as my baby was starting to become anemic. So off I went and he had blood given to him to give him a fighting chance. It helped him a lot. Gave him about 5 more weeks. He ended up with one more transfusion. Then the plan was that he would be induced at 38 weeks.

I was to meet with the head of the NICU to discuss what would happen once he was born. Which there was a good possibility that he would continue to need more blood transfused. He told me that he could be in the NICU for a couple weeks as once you have a transfusion our bone marrow stops producing its own blood, goes dormant. So I asked him so what are his chances of coming out of it? His response was that there was no guarentee. 

This bothered me as that is all people every told me is that he may not survive, be prepared for him to die. I didn't feel like there would be a problem, so it made no sense why everyone seemed so negative about it.

This time my hubby was with me for the inducement. And because he was with me and how squeamish he was about passing gas and poo, I opted for a enima. This way I wouldn't poo during labour. I wasn't given the gel this time though. I was just given the drip as he needed to be born that day so that the blood would be fresh for him if he needed it. i don't remember much about the actual birth, as it was uneventful compared to everything else that was going on. The NICU was on board as I pushed him out, I got to kiss him and then they took him away.

He only stayed in the NICU for a total of three days as he didn't need any transfusion and was a trooper. Nursed well and everything. He was a pure miracle all the from the start. Truly believe that he had many angles with him through out this who thing, and why I felt so calm through it all, regardless what anyone told me. This boy was meant to be in our lives. He even had such a close bond with his father, which I think is why he needed to be here. To give Bruce a chance to have a close bond before he passed away when Jackson was 4 yrs old.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi everyone! :wave: Sorry I've been MIA for so long. DD has been sick since last Thursday with a fever between 103 and 104 that lasted for 5 days. Now her fever finally broke, but she's still just so run down & barely eating anything. I'm just glad the fever part is over with! 

Daisy, Thank you for your comments on my birth story. :flower: I'm so sorry to hear about the issues you're having with OH. My DH was very much like that with my last pregnancy. I felt like we were constantly fighting, and both of us were really worried about what me being so down was doing to the baby. Thankfully, she turned out to be such a sweet smart kid, so no worries there! But, this time around has been VERY different. He is probably stressed about becoming a father & unfortunately taking it out on you. Try to speak with him about it when you're both very calm. I'm sure the lack of rest on your part isn't helping. :hugs:

Allforthegirl, I haven't had a chance to read your birth stories yet, but I will do so ASAP! Looking forward to it!

Blessed, YES! I feel little feet, hands, elbows, & knees! Sometimes it's crazy to watch a random body part move from one side of my belly to the other as it sticks out! Love it, but its kind of weird at the same time!

Destiny, Yes! It's a good time to speak with DH about what you both want in various situations. I can tell you're going to be a lot more prepared than I was! I think I just figured they'd tell me what to do & I'd do it... Def looking for something different from that this time around!!! As for the "Grandma Shower" how sweet!!! :)


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl thank you for sharing your birth stories they definitely give a lot f information. Terrible the second one was yanked and your third was truly a miracle baby. I feel like everything went well with him simply because you kept a positive mindset, the mind is truly a powerful thing.

AFM finally finished painting the crib and the dresser I will post a pic here and in a following post. Baby shower went great got lots of stuff! I'm definitely in my nesting stage as I've cleaned all her clothes and bedding and put them away. My grandmother and I will be painting her room this weekend hopefully and then we will be able to start working on the canopy we are making her. On a side note, the college has got back to me and I have been accepted woohoo! My goal is to take my placement test sometime next week so that I can register for my online classes and get those going!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Destinyk

And here's the crib, I still have to paint her toy chest and get some floating shelves for a book shelf I want to make her and then get those painted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## allforthegirl

They look amazing!! Great job!


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl thank you! They were both a light pine wood before. It's kinda crazy to me to see how it's changed just from a paint and wax job and knob change.


----------



## Blessedheart

Thanks for your birth stories Allforthegirl.

Well done DestinyK. They look lovely


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Beautiful, Destiny! Love the way they turned out! :)

AND CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING ACCEPTED TO COLLEGE!!!! :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## allforthegirl

Birth story #4....


Spoiler
So here we start a new chapter in my life. I have separated with my husband and met this amazing man.

So here I am gearing up for my fourth birth. Still the Dr are watching me for the antibodies as they were before, but was a relief to find out that my new man did not carry the one protein that causes the biggest of troubles. 

My Dr was very happy with my outcome and told me at his last appt that he would see me on Xmas day. Like hell he was, I was thinking. I wanted to spend Xmas with my other boys. I did not by any means want to be in the hospital on that day. 

I have been in agony for about 2 weeks prior to the day i went into labour. My body was in pre labour almost every night. I would start contracting and they would get closer and closer, but nothing every came out of it. I was so dang tired of false starts.

Finally Xmas Eve I noticed that this time they were getting stronger not just sooner. They were actually staying 3 min apart, and lasting for a min or more. My man was out working snow removal and didn't wear his seat belt and hit his head on the windshield, and cracked it too. So I tried to let him rest up as much as possible before we left, but 3 min apart for 20 min was as close I was going to let them be. 

Got to the hospital, and my plan was to do it on my own. Didn't want the drip and was going to do it without any pain relief. I was about 3-4 cm when I got there and my waters were bulging. Once I was settled in my labour stalled.....AGAIN! The nurse came back in after I agreed to have my waters broke, with the pitocin.... She was adamant that this is what the Dr wanted, I looked at my man for help but he was very concussed and didn't say anything. So I felt pushed into something I didn't want, but also didn't understand I could have still said no. 

So in no time I was in major pain asking for the epi. The Dr I have allows you to have the epi at any point in labour. So even though I was closer to 6-8 cm at that point I was bent over a pillow, awaiting the pressure of the epi. The person that administered the epi (can't spell) told me just sitting me up may just bring me into pushing. Was she right!! As soon as it was in I was ready to push.

I didn't push for very long and he was out. He had a short cord and he only reached my belly button, so I couldn't cuddle waiting for the cord to be cut. But as soon as he was clamped and cut, which my man was able to do, he was on my chest for cuddles. I was so thankful for them allowing him to stay with me until I was ready to part with him to be weighed and such.

He was my biggest baby at 8 lbs 11oz.

Oh and later that morning I was like get me out of here cause I am going home to celebrate with my boys on Xmas day.....think my Dr is psychic :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Allforthegirl - Just finished your birth story #2 - WOW! I cringed for you with that catheter story! Yuck! You poor thing. I can't believe how crazy those doctors were! It's like they just wanted to make you miserable. :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Allforthegirl, what a sweet & scary birth story for Jackson. Also, so sorry to hear about your husband. Glad he got to bond with your miracle baby before his passing. <3 Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Allforthegirl, Sounds like #4 was a fairly smooth/normal labor for you (you know, aside from dealing with the prolonged labor, epidural & pitocin that you didn't really want, and your husband's concussion!) :) Again, thank you for sharing!!! Glad I was finally able to catch up! :flower:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl thank you for sharing! Poor hubby with the head injury, I'm sorry you felt pushed into the pitocin and such. I'm glad you were able to cuddle baby before he was whisked away for weighing though!

Bella thank you!!

Blessedheart thank you!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I was actually very mad at him for being in that state! He was the dummy that didn't wear his seat belt, and couldn't be the support I needed. :grr: I was very demanding he be more of a support in the next one...


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destiny, congrats on getting into college! That is so wonderful :dance: :happydance: And the furniture looks great, glad you enjoyed your baby shower too.

Allforthegirl, definitely some variety in your birth stories. Sorrry to hear about hubby's condition at the time and that you felt obliged into taking pitocin. They have a weird way of pushing drugs on you as if you can't say no but you can :shrug: Must have been really nice to cuddle after baby was born, seriously too weird your Dr knew you'd go on Xmas

AFM: Is anyone thinking about doing maternity photos? I've been considering it but I don't know how good I actually feel in front of a camera like this


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Daisy, I really wanted to... especially shots of my DD kissing my belly, etc. But, they're so darn expensive, I just don't think we can afford it. I hate to say that too, because it's memories and time I'll never get back or get to redo... but if it comes down to newborn photos versus maternity photos... I'd rather get newborn photos done. 

I had originally thought since I did a pregnancy journal for DD (and I'm not doing it now for DS) that I'd get maternity photos done... you know, something different but equal to pass down to them? 

I don't know, maybe we can get both maternity & newborn photos done somehow. I should really look into it before I get any farther along :haha: 

But yes, back to you :winkwink: if you have the money and the opportunity, I think you should go for it!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bella, there are some photographers that are willing to do trades--they get the images from the shoot to add to their portfolio and you get a copy of all of them too. Granted, they are not edited and airbrushed, but I find images that are natural have more of an appeal.
I got in touch with a photographer I've worked with before (I did freelance modeling for a minute :blush:) And may be able to work something out next weekend

ETA: Ringing in ears???? Does it stop???????


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ringing in ears?? Is that a symptom you currently have?? I haven't had that...


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Yes! Just constant. I can tune it out when other things are going on but when it's quiet I just hear a high pitched slight ringing in my ears. I've brought it up before and the MW told me to drink more water.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have never had this before either....are you dizzy at all? Sometimes ringing can be associated with vertigo which some woman have said they have gotten during pg.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

No not dizzy much either. Also get vision spots every now and again too, but again the MW just says to drink more water :shrug:

That comes from the MW that I am get the weird vibe from so maybe she is just brushing it off?


----------



## allforthegirl

You could always go to your GP and see if the Dr says anything different


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I've just realized I haven't seen my GP since I switched insurance when I got pregnant. Right, should probably go take care of that. And need to look into GP fo Zodi as well


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Gp said to drink water and it will probably go away PP :shrug:

allforthegirl where is your 5th birth story? Looking forward to reading it


----------



## allforthegirl

I'll have to write it up for you tomorrow. Sorry kinda forgot about. :blush:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

35 week bump :kiss::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







35 week.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5









35 weeks (1).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bombshellmom

Yay are we sharing bumpies now!! :thumbup:


daisydreamer - super cute! loving the roundness and your outfit! you look way too good to be 35 weeks!
I too have that ringing in my ears sometimes, someone once told me it is due to high blood pressure?! but my bp is just fine? how is your bp?




Here's 32 weeks I guess!
https://s8.postimg.org/4vfvfihjl/1914551_673600146115903_5092743932092077266_n.jpg

I was 32 weeks with Rylie and now at 32 weeks with bub #2 :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So cute ladies! I'll try to post one later (when I'm on my phone... where I have all my pics). 

Bombshell, do you have a name for DD #2 yet? Maybe I missed it?? Just wondering :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Sorry ladies it is so late but birth story #5


Spoiler
This one is a bit different, normal but not.

So I am going to start this story a few weeks prior to my due date... I was certain that my waters broke and had a slow drip at about 36 weeks or so but they couldn't see anything. Fine I went on with my weeks. I had horrible SPD and was having troubles walking, especially if he was engaged and he liked to pop in and out all the time on me.

Around 40 weeks I went back in to get checked because I was sure my waters went. I even had two sweeps done too (which hurt and for me did nothing). They said nothing went. I tried out those panty liners you can buy, that are very expensive where I am, that turn blue if your waters go, but I guess they will turn too when you had sex in the last 24hrs. We were having sex a lot to try and soften the cervix. So I begrudgingly went on with my day. 

Me going overdue for the first time ever, got me into walking and more walking. I was having my normal tightenings (which I started calling BH or contractions because I was working on my hypnobirthing) as I always had them. They would get really crazy after a long walk, just nothing seemed to actually start. So went with my mother and walked the camping trailer show we have here. I was starting to feel more regular tightenings and they were a bit stronger than the ones before. I went to the bathroom because my panty liner was wet. Walked on for a bit more and decided maybe we should go because mom and I agreed baby was finally coming.

Went home grabbed my stuff, and hit the hospital. They checked me for my waters again and they said no, but I was having tightenings every 3-5 min apart and they were good and strong, and I wouldn't even call them painful at this point. The nurses went to talk to the OB on call and came back and said she is in labour, put her in a room. 

So here I am in one the fancy new rooms they have now. Handed my birth plan to the nurse. Which stated that I wanted to hypnobirth, little intervention, and only drug would be gas and air. It also told them I was saving my placenta to be encapsulated. 

Not long after I got settled I went pee and my waters truly gushed out into the toilet. It was very very fuzzy looking, just like it looked on the last scan I had.I was excited to get things going. Though once again my labour started to slow down. After an hour things really slowed right down. So the OB said (because they like you to actively labouring once on in a room) to start the drip. Well I really didn't want the drip and the nurse said that she convinced the OB to only give the very very minimum dose, I looked at her said then I am not doing that without gas....... she came back and told me there was none......oh for goodness sake. My panic started in and I really was not going to labour without some pain relief as I know my body and it labours very very hard on the drip. So I said you will have to give a small amount of epidural. So that is what happened, got one shot in my back and that was it.

It wasn't long after that things started moving and pretty fast too. Maybe an hour or so the epi was gone and I was feeling everything. After that it was weird, as I knew I no longer had control of my body and baby was coming fast. It was like I retreated within my body. Like I was watching what was going on from somewhere deep with inside of my body. Because of this I am pretty rusty with what exactly happened at this point. DH said it went really fast....

Because of the SPD and the possibility of making it worse there were birthing positions I wasn't willing to do. I don't remember what position I started out in but what I do remember is that baby's heart rate started to drop (which is consistant with baby's mommies who have had the drip), and he wasn't moving down fast enough at that point. She shifted me and he turned and came out with in a push or two. 

He was set on my chest and did not cut the cord right away as I asked for a delay to allow his blood to go back. I also asked for him to stay on my chest for as long as I wanted before taken to be weighed and such. We had such a nice time together and he was so wide eyed it wasn't funny!!! He was none stop looking around. We cuddled and allowed him to baby led latch. It was so nice as it was a perfect latch right off the start. It helped that I was not in there trying to do what he naturally knows to do. After he was finished nursing DH took him to get weighed, I just wanted to get out of the room and go to my room and just spend some quiet with him bonding. 

We ended staying in the hospital for about five days because he was so jaundice. Not only that he would NOT lay in under the lights, he would just scream, so they had to bring in a blue blanket so he could stay in my arms nurse and get what he needed.

Once home I was starting to feel uncomfortable. I went to Dr and they figured I had a uterine infection. So I was put on a bunch of antibiotics, but after a week of them I didn't really feel that much better. Went into the hospital and had a scan and said there may be a piece of the placenta left in. So they did a DnC and gave me a spinal to allow me still to nurse baby when I was done. 

Everything seemed to be ok and they sent me home. I then curled up in bed with baby and went to sleep. I don't know how much longer but I woke up suddenly, but tried to figure out why, maybe I had to pee? No not really but should since I am awake kind of thing. When I went to take the covers off I noticed something weird. I was sleeping in a large pool of blood. I called for DH to come help me get to the bathroom to clean up. When I stood up I could feel very large clots falling out. A huge amount panic washed over me. When I got to the bathroom numerous amount of clots slashed into the toilet, and I instantly almost passed out. DH then called an ambulance. Though once they arrived my bleeding stopped. Got into the ambulance and and i could feel my abdomen getting hard. Once at the hospital (5 min drive) my belly was getting very tender. I was told I was going to be rushed into the operating room as my abdomen was filling up with blood. 

Panic for a second time was washing over me. I was very very worried about Zander.....how will he eat? I wasn't worried about my life I was worried that I would never be able to nurse him again, if he liked bottle feeding better than bfing.

From there I don't remember much other than the panic from the OB on call that they needed to get a line into me very fast, they must have poked me 20 times at least. I was in and out of consciousness when they were trying to poke me in my feet. They called the so called expert of iv and she still took three shots at me before finally getting one in. After that I don't remember anything other the OB explaining what they were going to have to do, but don't remember exactly what, only that it was important I agreed with him.

I woke up in the recovery room, and the first thing I wanted was my baby. I didn't care what they did to save my life. 

The nurse came in and told me I could have a private room so I could stay in baby until I was allowed to go home, but that meant that DH had to stay with me too. Once moved later that day apparently I looked way better considering what happened. A few the nurses came in to see me because they wanted to see this girl that they didn't think would live past morning. The OB that worked on my explained that I had a balloon placed inside my uterus to stop the bleeding. He also mentioned how scared he was, and also shocked that my hemoglobin was as high as it was for only being 3.5-4weeks postpartum. I explained that I was taking placenta capsules and he said those saved my life for sure.

Well because of the blood loss I ended up completely no breast milk left. After a day of dry nursing and a baby that was so so so hungry we called in a lactation consultant. I was so damn determined to make bfing work, regardless of everything that happened. I wanted to try doing the flange technique, where a very tiny tube goes into baby's mouth so that while baby still nurses that he gets some nutrition with formula. Man it helped so much as he still wanted to nurse all the time but not constant, so i could sleep some. Which I knew was very important to bring in my milk as well as recover from the surgery I just went through.

I stayed about a week and thankfully was able to go home, and I was able to continue baby and he did so until about 12 months.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Allforthegirl, WOW! That's SO scary! And you haven't had any complications since?? So glad you're okay, and that (on top of that) you were able to continue to breastfeed Zander! You're amazing! :hugs:

If there's one thing I learned from your birth stories, it's that all births really are vastly different. Here I am, pretty much expecting the same thing to happen with Jacob that happened with Madelyn, and that's just not so... I mean, of course, it could.... but most likely, he will have a different birth story. And, I suppose, there's always hope in that, right?? (My story was NOT as traumatic as yours, but scary to me all the same...)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

bombshell, cute bump! DD2 looks a lot lower this time around, have you been feeling her in your pelvis more?

Allforthegirl, that is scary! Did it end up being due to the placenta being in there?Like Bella said, it definitely has been illuminating to how different births can be. FX this go around is nice and easy all the way through. Is Declan still breech in there?


----------



## allforthegirl

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Allforthegirl, WOW! That's SO scary! And you haven't had any complications since?? So glad you're okay, and that (on top of that) you were able to continue to breastfeed Zander! You're amazing! :hugs:
> 
> If there's one thing I learned from your birth stories, it's that all births really are vastly different. Here I am, pretty much expecting the same thing to happen with Jacob that happened with Madelyn, and that's just not so... I mean, of course, it could.... but most likely, he will have a different birth story. And, I suppose, there's always hope in that, right?? (My story was NOT as traumatic as yours, but scary to me all the same...)

No complications and my current OB is not worried at all. As really it was all caused by the DnC not the actual birth.

Yes there is always hope that you will have a different even better birth than you did before.



DaisyDreamer said:


> bombshell, cute bump! DD2 looks a lot lower this time around, have you been feeling her in your pelvis more?
> 
> Allforthegirl, that is scary! Did it end up being due to the placenta being in there?Like Bella said, it definitely has been illuminating to how different births can be. FX this go around is nice and easy all the way through. Is Declan still breech in there?

You know they didn't find anything actually being in there. The pathology was clean. 

Declan has turned. I figured as much the day she told me I was feeling pinching in my pelvis as only a head could do :haha: I also was feeling his hiccups a bit lower.... I am happy that he has moved for an optimal birthing position but I liked him in breech :blush:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl that is one crazy story, glad you and baby ended up okay. Relieved that you have no complications right now and I hope this birth is smooth and easy for you!

Got Adrianna's room painted today finally! Just have to finish painting her doors white and touch up the trimming. Really excited to see her room come along. My mom found a lavender rug for her room on sale at target and she is going to be making her mobile for her this weekend! My grandmother and I will probably go to the store to buy fabric either tomorrow or Sunday to start making her canopy. I also got her mattress protector in the mail yesterday so I'll be washing that and then I'll be able to put her bedding on.


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl that is one crazy story, glad you and baby ended up okay. Relieved that you have no complications right now and I hope this birth is smooth and easy for you!
> 
> Got Adrianna's room painted today finally! Just have to finish painting her doors white and touch up the trimming. Really excited to see her room come along. My mom found a lavender rug for her room on sale at target and she is going to be making her mobile for her this weekend! My grandmother and I will probably go to the store to buy fabric either tomorrow or Sunday to start making her canopy. I also got her mattress protector in the mail yesterday so I'll be washing that and then I'll be able to put her bedding on.

Sounds like things are really starting to come along!!

And thanks I am planning on allow more of my body do its work this time so it should be tons and tons better!!:thumbup:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Anyone else just feeling really anxious for labor? I definitely want to make it to 37 weeks so I can deliver at the birth center but given how uncomfortable I am it seems like forever away! We've got just about everything we need taken care of (except a car seat--ugh!). Just stuck in labor limbo with cramps and cervix is dilated a fingertip from what I can tell as of last night


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not anxious to say, but I am worried that this one is going to try and come early. I know he is measuring about 2 weeks ahead, but I don't want to come and then be in the NICU. He is also started to allow the pressure of his head to ripen my cervix. It is very uncomfortable, but with my last this didn't start happening until about 36 weeks, so this has me nervous. Last night while I went pee it felt like I was pushing his head down, which I remember distinctly something I would get during labour. For multigravita mom's this is very common a couple weeks prior to labour.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I know what you mean, but not from personal experience just kinesthetic awareness. Have you been having any other signs of labor? I really hope bub stays in there just long enough for you, FX!! Xx
Zodi is definitely squirming in there quite a bit more now. Think they're getting cramped in there already


----------



## allforthegirl

Not really many more signs. I get some odd AF type cramping, but it is not significant. He also isn't constantly in the beginning of the birthing canal. Today he has stayed out. Actually he has put a bit of pressure on my tail bone, so that was achy, but that is telling me he is on his way. I will know he will be coming when he doesn't leave the canal.

He is definitely running out of room. For some time now I don't get the swift kicks, but more of a pushing. It can get uncomfortable at times


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Yes I have been getting the cramping too and some odd sensation in my cervix that is different than that of the baby's head moving on my cervix. Definitely getting that pushing sensation too, but also feeling feet pushing around my ribs too.
Is it normal for babies to turn from LOA/ROA position to back-to-back and then back again? I baby map often and sometimes I can feel Zodi's back on one side usually I can feel their head engaging too and other times my whole belly feels more squishy, I feel more squirmy movements and my low back aches--so I'm thinking they are back to back at that time.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh for sure, through out the day he will move from being back to back and then to the one side. Though not very often does he like to sit back to my right. Most often he is facing out.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! How is everyone today?

AFM, overdid it this weekend.... went all-day shopping with my mom on Saturday (which was a MUCH NEEDED get-out-of-the-house-to-actually-do-something-fun time!) and then yesterday I went crazy with cleaning out all of my kitchen cabinets... nesting much, right?? But I didn't realize until I woke up this morning how badly I overdid it... I ache clear up to my waist, to the point that I just feel like dissolving into tears at any/every moment. So... sitting here at work, getting my first group in 7 minutes, and hoping to keep it together for the kiddos. Oh, and I have to grocery shop after work today too :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone today?
> 
> AFM, overdid it this weekend.... went all-day shopping with my mom on Saturday (which was a MUCH NEEDED get-out-of-the-house-to-actually-do-something-fun time!) and then yesterday I went crazy with cleaning out all of my kitchen cabinets... nesting much, right?? But I didn't realize until I woke up this morning how badly I overdid it... I ache clear up to my waist, to the point that I just feel like dissolving into tears at any/every moment. So... sitting here at work, getting my first group in 7 minutes, and hoping to keep it together for the kiddos. Oh, and I have to grocery shop after work today too :cry:

Do you have time to soak in the tub? That always seems to help me a bit.

AFM I am good, though I am pretty sure he turned again :dohh:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I really don't think I do, Allforthegirl... Mondays are just crazy. By the time I finish work, grocery shop, pick up DD, get home, cook dinner, actually eat dinner, & then clean up after dinner, it's time for bed routine. And I usually put DD in bed and crawl into bed myself, I'm so exhausted! So, yeah, I could get into the tub instead of crawling into bed.... but at that point I feel like it would probably be one more thing to do/too much effort! 

Thanks for the advice though! If I were "free" after work, maybe I'd give it a try! Although, knowing DD, she'd end up in the tub with me! 

Oh no! Turned again? :haha: Fairly sure that although mine flip flops from time to time, from the right to the left side of my belly, he's been head down for quite some time now. Anyway, Declan still has time to turn! :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

bella, be careful! It's so easy to overestimate how much we can do at this time. I thought crocheting a blanket was harmless.... Now I've got tingles in my hand at night and some times in the day :dohh: This too shall pass, hopefully you will find some slot of time to let yourself enjoy some r&r

allforthegirl, what a finicky little guy in there! I guess there's still time to turn in there. Do they allow you to attempt frank breech delivery (if that were the case when you went into labor) or just c-section straight away? I hope they turn in there...

AFM eating pho again. Seriously can't stop craving it + nigiri rolls especially salmon or yellowtail :cloud9::winkwink::wacko: . Was having horrible back pain and cramping but MW said it could just be baby moving low or false labor since there are no actual contractions present. :shrug: Feeling impatient incredibly so


----------



## allforthegirl

I think he has moved transverse again. I don't know what he is doing, the little stinker. Tonight my legs are crampy, even my foot too. Having a hard time moving around. Even going pee at one point felt like all the blood in my body was rushing to my lady bits. It very painful to sit on the toilet. It past thank goodness as I was wondering how I would poo if it stayed. :dohh::blush:

I have also been antsy for the last couple of days. Which makes a sore body worse in my opinion, as you know you should be resting but need to do something at the same time.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

DaisyDreamer said:


> bella, be careful! It's so easy to overestimate how much we can do at this time. I thought crocheting a blanket was harmless.... Now I've got tingles in my hand at night and some times in the day :dohh: This too shall pass, hopefully you will find some slot of time to let yourself enjoy some r&r
> 
> allforthegirl, what a finicky little guy in there! I guess there's still time to turn in there. Do they allow you to attempt frank breech delivery (if that were the case when you went into labor) or just c-section straight away? I hope they turn in there...
> 
> AFM eating pho again. Seriously can't stop craving it + nigiri rolls especially salmon or yellowtail :cloud9::winkwink::wacko: . Was having horrible back pain and cramping but MW said it could just be baby moving low or false labor since there are no actual contractions present. :shrug: Feeling impatient incredibly so

I'm trying to rest as much as possible. Thank you! I think I'll be calling my OB/midwife's office if what happened yesterday continues into today. I can deal with leg pain/buckling if its only a couple times a day, but yesterday where it was multiple times one right after the other, all day long... I just can't do it. So far, today has gone fairly well. 

Just looked up what pho is - sounds yummy! As for sushi OMG I've been craving it SO MUCH too! My favorites are the spicy specialty (raw) rolls.... I've gotten sushi rolls twice since pregnant, but made sure they were cooked rolls (eel w/ avocado, california rolls, etc). Not even usually a huge fan of california rolls, but it helped with the craving... just really wanted the raw stuff so bad! I told DH that I'm going to need sushi takeout right after we get out of the hospital when we have Jacob :haha:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

If your leg is still bothering you, do you think a massage would help? If you can't get in to make an appt, tell OH what to do.
Generally long sweeping motions up and down the leg starting at the foot with pressure moving upwards and light pressure moving downwards is a good start. If that doesn't make sense youtube "effleurage tutorial"
And if there are more spots that need extra attention then just tell hubby from there where you need it!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks Daisy! DH is sleeping now, but I'll try asking him tomorrow! <3


----------



## Destinyk

Hey ladies hope your all doing well. A little bummed over here, has my midwife appointment today and the past two appointments my fundal height has been off by 1cm, today I had no growth in fundal height since my last appointment two weeks ago. Midwife is sending me for a growth scan, she said it's possible it's her position but she wants to be sure ;(


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Hey ladies hope your all doing well. A little bummed over here, has my midwife appointment today and the past two appointments my fundal height has been off by 1cm, today I had no growth in fundal height since my last appointment two weeks ago. Midwife is sending me for a growth scan, she said it's possible it's her position but she wants to be sure ;(

Oh goodness, I am sure she is just lovely. Are you and your DH tall or smaller? I know that my current dh and I are not overly tall at all. Actually I am down right small, so my last couple monkeys are tiny too.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl we are both smaller. I am 5' 4 1/2" and my DH is something like 5'8"


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Allforthegirl we are both smaller. I am 5' 4 1/2" and my DH is something like 5'8"

Then I wouldn't worry too much. She will smaller too ;) But hey you get to see her again :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Yeah Destiny, and it could totally be her position too. Have you been feeling her really down low at all? Babies grow at different rates too, surely she's fine in there. You do get to see her again which is a nice treat :)

AFM: BH and I think baby was transverse last night ???? They seem to be ROA right now as I am sitting and bouncing on an exercise ball... So maybe they will be cooperative when D-Day comes but still want to wriggle around in there :shrug:

36 week bump pic! OH is always making me laugh in the middle of taking the pic :blush:
 



Attached Files:







P2040023.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destiny, it's just a precaution... but I understand, I'd be a bit worried too - it's just the way we all are! Try to do what the other girls said & view it as an opportunity to see your little girl! Like Allforthegirl said, you're small. Wasn't it you who said you were having trouble gaining weight in pregnancy? Not only your height, but that probably also factors in somewhere. Try your best not to worry. :hugs:

Daisy - Getting bigger! Exciting :flower:

AFM, working on (finally) buying stuff for the nursery! I've finally settled on a theme, and started purchasing items. Still unsure about actual bedding, but I'm hopeful that it will all come together quickly! :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bella that's exciting! Did you settle on the Neverland theme or something else? Either way it's gotta feel good to get those important things out of the way right :)

AFM, losing bit of plug here! Doesn't mean much quite yet but still really exciting :cloud9:


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy I have been feeling her really low at times. Cute bump pic, I will post one soon! Exciting about losing some plug!

Bella yes I was having trouble gaining weight luckily as of late I have been gaining steadily so that's good and I did gain 2 pounds since my last visit. Can't wait to see your nursery pics, ours is coming a long as well!

AFM DH and I were too anxious to wait for the growth scan so we went for a quick peak with a 3D they estimated her weight to be 4 1/2 pounds so I texted my midwife and told her I know this isn't as detailed as the growth scan would be but what does she think she and she said it sounds good and try not to worry.

Here's a pic from our session! Lazy little girl in there would not move her hands from her face and she had her feet by her face too! She was literally using the placenta as a pillow :haha: and we got a video of her yawning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Daisy I have been feeling her really low at times. Cute bump pic, I will post one soon! Exciting about losing some plug!
> 
> Bella yes I was having trouble gaining weight luckily as of late I have been gaining steadily so that's good and I did gain 2 pounds since my last visit. Can't wait to see your nursery pics, ours is coming a long as well!
> 
> AFM DH and I were too anxious to wait for the growth scan so we went for a quick peak with a 3D they estimated her weight to be 4 1/2 pounds so I texted my midwife and told her I know this isn't as detailed as the growth scan would be but what does she think she and she said it sounds good and try not to worry.
> 
> Here's a pic from our session! Lazy little girl in there would not move her hands from her face and she had her feet by her face too! She was literally using the placenta as a pillow :haha: and we got a video of her yawning

OH my she is so cute. I am glad she is measuring at a decent weight!!


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl thank you! The tech mentioned she seemed to have quite a bit of hair and she liked her lips :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

Got approval from insurance and my growth scan is scheduled for 2/11 at 10am


----------



## allforthegirl

Cool glad it was approved


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destiny, your girl is super adorable! I bet you just can't wait to see her in your arms. GL at your scan, I'm sure everything is fine though :thumbup:

AFM just had my 36 week appointment, business as usual. Did the Group B test and should hear back Monday or Tuesday if positive. They let me go to the bathroom and do t myself, which was cool! I didn't really feel like fumbling around with a robe. We talked about what would happen if I went into labor before 37 weeks and what would happen if I needed to be transferred in a non-emergent and emergent situation, so I am feeling very well informed about how I will be taken care of in situation x, y, z.
Measuring right on for 36 weeks but MW commented Zodi was curled up pretty tight in there. They don't like the sound of the Doppler so they were trying to squirm away from the noise :haha: it was a little high from that but still normal. Afterwards they would not stop squirming in there lol


Anyone else getting swollen hippo feet??


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad your appt went well Daisy. My guy still feels like he has tons of room yet, too me anyways but I'm still 2 weeks behind you ;)

My feet don't look the same that's for sure so I'm sure they will eventually just look like Fred Flinstones :haha: by the time wants out.


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl thank you so am I

Daisy thank you! Glad your appointment went well, they had me do my group b test in the restroom as well I guess it's a midwife thing. Adrianna hates the Doppler too she always punches it :haha: so far I've avoided any changes in my feet, we'll see how long that lasts!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Yes, Neverland is the theme. Quite excited about it, but it's proven difficult when it comes to bedding unfortunately. That part in still in limbo about. So far I've purchased a wooden sign that says "you are my happy thought," wooden stacked blocks with Peter Pan's silhouette that say "Little Boys should never go to bed. They always wake up a day older," a pirate ship model, a crocodile stuffed animal, & a clock. Of course, nothing "important" or really even specifically baby related.... But the decor part is coming along anyway :haha: I really have all I need from DD. Now just need the bedding... That's the tough part.

Glad to hear Adrianna & Zodi are doing well! Adriana's pic is adorable! FX your growth scan goes as well as the 3D scan!!! :) (& I'm sure it will!!!)


----------



## allforthegirl

That is a very neat theme, can't wait to see it all put together!! You know anyone that could help you make bedding?


----------



## Destinyk

Bella that sounds so cute!! Can't wait to see finished pics! As far as the bedding maybe try going with something simple for the bedding to tie it all together like maybe Peter Pan green sheets? Just an idea!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Having a moan here.....
Woke up with nasty headache and CTS at three am, had to take a bath it was so bad! Then MS a few hours later, still headache and generally feeling like doo-doo.


I hope these miserable times turn into something, I'm really about to lose my cool!


----------



## allforthegirl

Daisy~ sorry your feeling do so poorly. :sad1: hope it doesn't last long. (Sorry dumb dumb over here and have to ask what does CTS mean? )


----------



## DaisyDreamer

allforthegirl said:


> Daisy~ sorry your feeling do so poorly. :sad1: hope it doesn't last long. (Sorry dumb dumb over here and have to ask what does CTS mean? )

It's Carpal Tunnel Syndrome and you are a lucky duck if you've never gotten it. 

Basically I have pregnancy induced edema so I retain water regardless how hydrated I am. So there is a lot extra interstitial fluid between my muscles, bones, linnets, lymph, capillaries etc most importantly between the nerves. The pressure from all the extra water presses on nerves generally in the brachial tunnel or carpal tunnel area and it is SO painful especially in my fingers. They get all numb and tingly and it hurts to try to stretch them out. Unfortunately I cannot get comfortable sleeping in a way that supports them so unless I want to trade one sleep disruption with another, I get up around 3 or 4 (when it is the most unbearable) to take a bath to counterbalance the hydrostatic pressure from said fluid in my body.

Some times I can feel the tingles all the way up to my elbow where the particular tunnel is :dohh: :nope:

The headache has gone away and no more nausea but really not feeling good.


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy Hope the CTS slows down for you, lately my feet and hands have been falling asleep super quickly if left in the same position.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Daisy, I've heard a lot of ladies go through that. Hope it gets better for you soon! Have you tried one of those brace things? I recall my mother wearing one....

Destiny, I have the same pins & needles feeling often in my hands/arms when I wake up to turn over at night. Not fun, but manageable...

Thank you for the nursery comments :o) I think I finally found my bedding set - it's the Nautica Zachary set. Planning on using the sailboat sheet at daycare in the future and will go with the plain green sheet (& order an additional plain baby blue sheet). Will use the sailboat quilt elsewhere as well. Will either go with a completely different mobile or add stars and flying Peter, Wendy, John, Michael, & Tink silhouettes to it, so it looks like the boats are flying with them (like pirate ships). The rest of the set is just patterns of navy, baby blue, & green, which is exactly what I had been looking for! 

Can't wait to start actually putting stuff together! Had 2 snow days attached to this weekend (Friday & Monday) so DH was able to plug away at DD's big girl room. Hopefully will be done soon, so I can start to decorate!!! 

Okay, random question about swaddles: Are you using a blanket to swaddle for the newborn stage, or an actual swaddle? For DD, we just used a blanket when she was born, but switched to a Halo sleepsack swaddle when she was maybe 2-3 months old. I'm wondering whether to start Jacob the same way, or whether I should start him right off with the Halo sleepsack swaddle (or the Halo Swaddlesure? Has anyone tried those?) Also debating on whether to go with cotton or fleece, since March is a tricky month... right between winter & spring! For the record, we are def getting Aden & Anais swaddle blankets (I LOVED DD's and used them for EVERYTHING - she still sleeps with 2 of them!) and I've bought a super cozy fleecy blanket for him also. Any thoughts or words of advice are appreciated :flower:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bella the nursery sounds great so far! Will have to see pics when it is all done :) Glad you were able to find the bedding set you were looking for.
As far as swaddling goes I was just going to use blankets for the first month. Have read that swaddling after 6 weeks isn't the best thing for motor development due to the constriction. But ya know you'll find good and bad on anything if you look hard enough.
If Zodi ends up liking being bundled up at night time then maybe I would get a sleep sack so it's not as tight on them and still able to move somewhat freely. But there's a chance they might not even want to be swaddled as an infant :shrug:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella that sounds so cute! I was looking up the Peter Pan themed nursery and there are a bunch of neat ideas online! As far as the swaddles I was going to use Muslin blankets as I received a bunch and they're a great size, I did inherit a blankets and beyond swaddle though that I was also going to put to the test. Though I'm not sure Adrianna is going to be a huge fan of swaddling because she really loves her hands by her face, so I might have to leave her arms out so she can keep them where she likes but still 'swaddle' her so she still has the sense of security with the coziness? I guess I will be playing that one by ear!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks Daisy! Yeah, that's why I liked the Halo swaddle sleepsacks back when my DD was a baby... they have hip room so they're not bundled so tightly, and it's just the arms that are held down, to prevent the startle reflex from waking them. 

Destiny, you brought up a good point - the Halo swaddlesure doesn't allow for baby's arms to go up near the face, but it I get the Halo swaddle sleepsack & find out that Jacob doesn't like being swaddled, I can wrap the swaddle part under his arms just as easily as on top of his arms. Maybe I should just get one of those... forget the swaddlesure version, and I can rotate between that and the muslins I'll have. 

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## Destinyk

Bella your welcome! I think that sounds like a plan :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

I have put my last in a sleep sack but I didn't use swaddling unless he was fussy and wouldn't calm down much. I just used muslin, they are large and airy so I don't feel like I am over heating them.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Allforthegirl, I'm actually concerned about him being cold! :haha: I really like to keep my room cool at night, otherwise I can't sleep. We usually sleep with our ceiling fan on (but when we had DD in there, we stopped using it because we didn't like the idea of the fan blowing on her... although I HATED not being able to use the fan). And he'll be in my room for the first 10 months or so if he's anything like DD. So... I ended up getting the fleece Halo swaddle sleepsack. I also got Aden & Anais muslin swaddle blankets. I suppose I'll be prepared either way then! :) 

Thank you for your input!

Getting excited! Just used my Amazon registry completion discount last night, which means most of the essentials & the bedding are on their way! Everything is starting to become real! I just wish I had a place to put all the stuff when it arrives... would have been nice to set it up in the nursery! But nope... still waiting on DH to finish DD's room... :coffee:

How is everyone today?


----------



## allforthegirl

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Allforthegirl, I'm actually concerned about him being cold! :haha: I really like to keep my room cool at night, otherwise I can't sleep. We usually sleep with our ceiling fan on (but when we had DD in there, we stopped using it because we didn't like the idea of the fan blowing on her... although I HATED not being able to use the fan). And he'll be in my room for the first 10 months or so if he's anything like DD. So... I ended up getting the fleece Halo swaddle sleepsack. I also got Aden & Anais muslin swaddle blankets. I suppose I'll be prepared either way then! :)
> 
> Thank you for your input!
> 
> Getting excited! Just used my Amazon registry completion discount last night, which means most of the essentials & the bedding are on their way! Everything is starting to become real! I just wish I had a place to put all the stuff when it arrives... would have been nice to set it up in the nursery! But nope... still waiting on DH to finish DD's room... :coffee:
> 
> How is everyone today?

Awe yes I can understand why you want to keep him warm then. I too like a cooler room to sleep in. I am planning on co-sleeping and with my last all he did was sweat if he was super close to me, but I am going to be prepared either way, whether he is a hot sleeper or cool sleeper. 

That is exciting about your registry!! I don't have a space really for all of Declan's things either, I just bought one of those plastic drawer on rollers so I can move it where I need it. 

I am good today, just bidding my time until I need to bundle my LO up and head off to my OB appt. Can't wait to see if he is head down or not....though I am thinking he did as I think I felt his back this time.....where as before I wasn't really....but I am so confused :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Good for you with cosleeping! I totally don't trust myself having my baby in my bed. First off, I sleep in my huge pregnancy pillow, even when I'm not pregnant, because I have a bad back. Then, I just don't trust my husband or my dog. My husband has been known to hit me in his sleep, in the middle of the night (rarely, but it's happened). We do have an Arm's Reach cosleeper - and I LOVE that! That way baby is sidecar'd to the bed and right next to me. I feel like baby is safe & it makes breastfeeding SO much easier! 

Just reminds me that I can't wait to go home from the hospital, because they don't allow you to fall asleep with baby in your arms or in your bed. And, I remember that pulling baby from the hospital bassinet (much higher than the bed, with high sides) in order to breastfeed or comfort in the middle of the night was SUCH a chore! They actually made me sign a paper explaining the dangers of cosleeping & promising I wouldn't in the hospital. :nope:


----------



## Destinyk

Had my growth scan today US tech says she is measuring around 33 weeks plus a few days but DH says he swears she said 32. Called my midwifes assistant to let her know I went to the scan early and she said they will try to get the results today. She said they'll call me either later today or sometime tomorrow :/


----------



## DaisyDreamer

:hugs: :hugs: FX for you destiny


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Is it possible that they got your due date wrong? Sorry, I can't remember back to when we were discussing O dates, etc. 

Also, remember what we said before about you & DH being small. Try not to worry until the midwife says you have something to worry about. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Destiny~ I know it sounds so scary, all babies grow at different rates. Like Bella mentioned though try ("try") not to worry too much. Let us know what the midwife says.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bella and allforthegirl, how long can a woman be in early labor fr? :wacko: my contractions are painless but getting cramps now and again and they don't go away with water, bath, change in position, or any of the usual stuff, could they still be BH?


----------



## allforthegirl

DaisyDreamer said:


> Bella and allforthegirl, how long can a woman be in early labor fr? :wacko: my contractions are painless but getting cramps now and again and they don't go away with water, bath, change in position, or any of the usual stuff, could they still be BH?

I knew a woman that was in early labour for about four days, before she went into the hospital. Though she was getting exhausted.

Can you nap or sleep through them? If you can, then I wouldn't say you are in "labour" just yet. Try taking some Tylenol, or T1's (yes they are safe during pg, as long as you aren't always taking them) and see if that helps.

I get cramps on and off too, some with BH and some without. I just think of them as different muscle working. 

Now if these cramps are consistantly happening with in a rhythm (say 10 min apart) and the length in between them getting closer and closer together then I would say yes you are in labour.


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy thank you

Bella I didn't track O the month I got pregnant but I did know the exact date I got my period so it could be off but I don't think it would be by much, maybe a few days

Allforthegirl thank you I am trying 

Midwifes assistant called me and said Adrianna seems to look healthy but she is small so they are sending me to an OB :cry: in Gainesville for a further scan on Monday, I guess to try to see if she is just small because of her genetics or because something is causing this . From that scan the OB will let them know whether I can continue with them and give birth at the center or if they will have to hand my care over to him and further testing will be done ;( . This is terrible I'm going to end up in a hospital and with a male doctor, everything I didn't want..


----------



## allforthegirl

Well if Adrianna is, say IUGR, then best to be monitored and cared for by an OB, and who knows maybe end up with a female OB ;)

I know someone on BnB that had an IUGR baby and she was awesome, born early but such a trooper. My oldest was an IUGR baby as well and he had no issues what so ever, he is taller than me now.

I am sure what ever it is she will be just fine. :hugs: Just try and put out positive thoughts. Who knows maybe you will get to choose your OB (I have no clue as it may be different down there)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Allforthegirl, thamk you, some times they wake me up but they deefinitely don't go away with the usual things that make BH go away (water, bath, change in position, go wee, etc). I guess they are doing something though because I'm 2 cm dilated and 70% effaced already. Again doesn't mean much but better than nothing right???

Destiny :hugs: try try not to worry too much before your scan. You won't have a better idea of how things will end up until after so just try to relax and enjoy the next few days even if it is in the unknown. :hugs: we're here for you girl!! 

AFM: Well just had my 37 week appointment. BP is higher than normal but still in the normal range, measuring 37 cm and Zodi's HB was 130.
They (MW and the student) both did a cervical check and said that it is very ripe about 70% effaced and 2 cm dilated.
Considering I have been in contracting on and off for a few days now according to them early labor I hope hings progress but I could be limbo like this for weeks even :wacko:


----------



## Destinyk

Thank you ladies for being so reassuring. Nice to be able to vent

Daisy how exciting I hope things start moving along for you!

AFM been trying to keep busy so I don't think so much about what's going on. Finished painting her letters and just hung them up on the wall, I'll post a pic here. Tomorrow we are going to make her canopy and get that hung up!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

Daisy~ Well I am glad that you aren't suffering for nothing. If I was checked I would be about the same too but that is only because this is baby#6, even last time I was constantly 70% and 2-3 cm. Though for you it totally means more. Maybe by the beginning of the week you could go?

Destiny~ wow that is so cute, love the colours.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destiny that looks beautiful! Lovely colors :)

I have been having contractions 10 minutes apart for the last 3 hours. At one point they were 3 min apart but back to ten. No plug or waters though. I hope this turns into something!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Destiny that sounds tiring I hope you don't have to go through this stage for long!! :hugs: Let us know if you go in ;)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

No news, ho hum, contractions started again and bad cramping. Gota good nights sleep so I'm thinking it's time to try to make this baby happen!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Have sex :winkwink:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl and daisy thank you!

You read my mind I was just going to say get that baby out the same way you got it in! :haha:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

:rofl: you guys thanks but that's like the first thing I thought of don't worry

My guess is Zodi is not engaged so things won't progress til they drp. Doing myofascial releases and other techniques from Spinning Babies
FX!


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy good luck!! Hope Zodi doesn't keep you waiting to long


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I think I'm losing plug? It's clear and snot like so I'm not sure. But it's not like any other CM I've had before


----------



## allforthegirl

Is it thick? My plug was almost gelatine like but was opaque


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy I'm excited for you! Sounds like it might be it, like Allforthegirl asked how thick is it?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Thicker but kind of like lube??


----------



## DaisyDreamer

No baby just out in bed feeling sick to my stomach :cry:
At least OH gets a break from :sex: today 
:haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been feeling yucky to my stomach too, and a bit of a headache and scratchy throat. Not to mention that I seem to be clearing out too. Also tons of burping and gas. Think my baby may be early a bit.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

How long do these things happen before baby? The BMs have been looser for maybe five or so days, nausea has been around for the same time too. 
I did some nipple stimulation just now for about 10 minutes no contractions at all! :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Daisy everyone is different. Some will go straight into labour and others linger for what feels like forever. I'm not convinced anything is actually happening. But the loose stool and nausea is a new thing for me. :shrug:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Ah yes that's pretty much the answer to every pregnancy question. I hate that it is such a mystery until you are pretty much pushing :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I have never had the cramping with my others, it was always stronger BH type contractions for me. All night last night I was cramping, some woke me some obviously didn't, but I was up every hour or so having to pee. Woke up and my hips and belly feel like it went through a major workout. :shrug:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

yeah feeling just wrecked here. In bed the last two days, no other signs other than the nausea and having to pee allll the time


----------



## Destinyk

Hey ladies crazy you mention the nausea as I've had it for most of today.

Anywho went to my scan today this one came back she's measuring 32+ weeks :( sent me to the hospital nearby (it was a private practice) for NST and results were good atleast. Suppose to go back to the doctor on Friday for another scan but we are going to talk to my midwife about referring us to someone else or we will seek someone else out on our own because we didn't like this guy. First of all we waited 2 1/2 hours to be seen, the place was not very clean looking, the ultrasound machine was literally from 1995 because DH looked up the model number and most of all I felt extremely uncomfortable. I pulled my pants down enough like I've done at every other ultrasound and the guy literally just yanked my pants down and my bits were exposed I felt so violated and humiliated and DH was very upset this happened as well. Do not want to go back to that guy for anything in the world


----------



## allforthegirl

Destiny that sound horrible the way he treated you. Maybe you MW will know someone you'd be more comfortable with.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destiny that is just awful. I hope your MW can refer you to someone you're more comfortable with, or I hope you will be able to find someone you feel good with. Hope things look up for you soon and GL with your scan on Friday


----------



## Destinyk

Thank you ladies it was awful, not been treated like that by anyone before this. DH said his heart dropped when he did that and he got all hot and tingly and wanted to punch the guy. I'm glad he was there though, who knows what he would've tried pulling if I were alone. Definitely felt violated . Going to call the hospital near us after I see MW if she can't refer someone, to top it all off the guy was an hour drive away!


----------



## Destinyk

Oh yeah got so carried away with doc vent I forgot to mention that while they were doing the NST the monitor picked up a few contractions I was having. Think maybe mw will check for dilation tomorrow , we will see!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hopefully you will get good news tomorrow! :hugs:

Still crampy and grumpy here


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA - I usually log on at work (because I'm at a computer a lot) and logging in from my phone is usually a pain.... But I've got a mini vacation, so I figured I'd check in on you all. 

Daisy, sounds like you got your answer already, but I've had friends go through a couple weeks of what you're describing. AFM with DD, the only things I had beforehand were my body cleared big out (maybe 3-5 days before birth?? Can't exactly recall) and BH (just tightening, zero pain or cramps) starting maybe 2 weeks before DD was born. 

Funny enough, my body started clearing out maybe 4-5 days ago, I've had cramping & loads of BH, & more and more tiny bits of my plug are coming out (with DD I never noticed losing my plug at all). Hoping this little guy doesn't come early! I'm not ready! 

Destiny, that sounds AWFUL! I totally agree - get your midwife to recommend someone trusted. So sorry you went through that :hugs: 

Allforthegirl.... :wave: how are you feeling??


----------



## allforthegirl

Destiny ~ Oh that would be cool if she checks. :dance:

Bella ~ I am doing better so far today. I have only been up for less than an hour so far. Last night my BH were a lot stronger than I have had previously with both cramp like and tightening (more like a true surge). If I was standing through one it felt like the muscle and ligaments attached to the tops of my hips were pulling really tight. He still feel very low, and still uncomfortable. Still having more than one movement a day. I even woke up to one that was quiet uncomfortable, but I told myself "go back to bed!", and nothing else happened. So something is starting, now I am trying to calmly wait for the real day. :shrug:

Daisy ~ How are you feeling today anything new for you?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bella, I haven't noticed my plug, maybe a booger looking thing like ONCE, even though I am at least 2 cm dilated and 70% effaced. :shrug: I hope bub stays put for a few more weeks for you!!

allforthegirl, do you think that LO's prediction of the 20th will be true?

AFM just a grumpy goose right now! My feet are so swollen, might share a pic later because it's almost comical. Keep waking up with nausea and the onset of a headache but able to quell it most days. No signs other than lots of wiggles further down than normal (so maybe Zodi is lower in my pelvis?), and some light cramping that comes and goes throughout the day. Sometimes it's my upper abdomen, sometimes it's in my back. and they'll come soon before or soon after a BH. Sometimes I can feel pressure on my cervix with a BH or a little back pain but I don't think it means anything
Looser stool and movements are more frequent than I would expect for how I have been eating. Going to spend another day resting up, exhausted!


----------



## allforthegirl

Daisy ~ who knows at this rate maybe he will be right :shrug: I hate pre labour stuff, gears up thinking maybe this it and only lets you down over and over.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

allforthegirl said:


> Daisy ~ who knows at this rate maybe he will be right :shrug: I hate pre labour stuff, gears up thinking maybe this it and only lets you down over and over.

here here


----------



## Destinyk

Glad to hear everyone is doing well overall!

Adrianna is officially IUGR and my midwife has transferred me to the high risk department at the hospital in Gainesville. Even though it is an hour drive from us she says we will receive the best care there and they are baby friendly. It's a bummer but it is most important for us both to be okay. Hospital will be calling me today or tomorrow to schedule and appointment for next week, I believe that this appointment they will do another BPP, NST and Doppler flow test and based on results will decide when and how she will be coming out. She says more than likely Adrianna is coming out early


----------



## DaisyDreamer

:hugs::hugs: I am sorry for this news, it must be disappointing to have your birth plan rearranged on short notice. But like you said, she will be getting the best care and this is what's safest for her.
Luckily, many IUGR babies live complication free. Thinking of you in this time


----------



## allforthegirl

Destinyk said:


> Glad to hear everyone is doing well overall!
> 
> Adrianna is officially IUGR and my midwife has transferred me to the high risk department at the hospital in Gainesville. Even though it is an hour drive from us she says we will receive the best care there and they are baby friendly. It's a bummer but it is most important for us both to be okay. Hospital will be calling me today or tomorrow to schedule and appointment for next week, I believe that this appointment they will do another BPP, NST and Doppler flow test and based on results will decide when and how she will be coming out. She says more than likely Adrianna is coming out early

I'm glad you two will be under better care. :hugs: I know it sucks. My friends SIL had an IUGR baby and she was diagnosed around 20 weeks and baby went closer to 38 weeks. So you never know if try and keep her as long as possible. :hugs: I will pray that Adrianna will be able to stay a bit longer, but I'm sure she will come out perfect.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destiny, so sorry for the news :( Like was already said, they will take care of you, get her out when necessary, and she will be perfect!!! :hugs: Keep us posted!!!

Allforthegirl, Sounds a lot like how I've been feeling lately too! Hang in there, I know it sucks!!!

Daisy - Yuck, swelling is awful! My feet and ankles were like sausages with DD, but I'm surprisingly fine (so far) this time around. Hope it's not too uncomfortable for you... :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

MW appt went ok.. still 2cm but could be stretched to 3. and 80% effaced.

Worried that active labor will be quick and hard once things swing into rhythm! Sorry not much else to say now I have been feeling rather strange all day


----------



## allforthegirl

:hug: Daisy


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Well, i am at the hospital but no news yet


----------



## allforthegirl

GL Daisy


----------



## BellaRosa8302

DaisyDreamer said:


> MW appt went ok.. still 2cm but could be stretched to 3. and 80% effaced.
> 
> Worried that active labor will be quick and hard once things swing into rhythm! Sorry not much else to say now I have been feeling rather strange all day

Oooooo that's a good sign! I remember the day I went into labor, I kept saying all day that I was feeling funny... couldn't put my finger on it. I've heard other ladies say the same! So, "feeling rather strange" could be a good thing! Keep us posted! :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

BellaRosa8302 said:


> DaisyDreamer said:
> 
> 
> MW appt went ok.. still 2cm but could be stretched to 3. and 80% effaced.
> 
> Worried that active labor will be quick and hard once things swing into rhythm! Sorry not much else to say now I have been feeling rather strange all day
> 
> Oooooo that's a good sign! I remember the day I went into labor, I kept saying all day that I was feeling funny... couldn't put my finger on it. I've heard other ladies say the same! So, "feeling rather strange" could be a good thing! Keep us posted! :happydance:Click to expand...

I don't think she would mind, but she went into the hospital last night thinking her waters went, but didn't. Though they told her she was 3cm, and went for a walk around to see if she could get things started.....that is the last I have read.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Dehydration = 1
Labor = 0

:dohh: Doc said it could be a while unless my waters does go. Oh well guess we will have to see.


----------



## Blessedheart

DaisyDreamer said:


> Dehydration = 1
> Labor = 0
> 
> :dohh: Doc said it could be a while unless my waters does go. Oh well guess we will have to see.

Good luck Daisy


----------



## BellaRosa8302

DaisyDreamer said:


> Dehydration = 1
> Labor = 0
> 
> :dohh: Doc said it could be a while unless my waters does go. Oh well guess we will have to see.

Oh no! Sorry to hear that, hun. I know you're feeling so ready! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Daisy I know how frustrating it can be. At least they didn't keep you and force the drip on you before Zodi was ready. Just keep on what you are doing and I am sure you will have baby before me ;)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bella, thank you! Needing all the :dust: and :hugs: I can get right now. Emotionally stretched to my limit and OH and I were at it again :dohh:
But today I have a TON of energy. I feel like a normal person!!:dance:

Allfor, for THAT I truly am thankful. The nurse checked me at 3 cm and almost admitted me but the OB said to wait 90 min - 2 hrs. Had I stayed they probably would have broken my waters and try to give me drip as I'm still here, pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

In the grand scheme of things, it won't be long now. Just think how far we have come! :winkwink:

Good reminder for me too....I just need some new things to keep me occupied until he is ready. :flower:


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy sorry to hear not much is going on. Just try to relax and enjoy the last bit of pregnancy you have left, you may miss that special connection once it's all said and done!

My appointment with the MFM specialist is tomorrow at 8:40 , they will probably do another BPP and NST and possibly a Doppler flow. Based on those results I'm thinking they will make the decision whether they will continue to monitor her and let her go to term or if they will take her out early. I'm thinking they will say she's been in long enough and they'd rather take her out soon, DH is convinced I'm having her tomorrow. I don't think I will have her tomorrow unless the tests show a real big cause for concern however nonetheless we are bringing my hospital bag for kicks and giggles.

Her nursery is almost done though! Her chandelier came in the mail and I put it together DH just has to hang it. My grandmother and I have to finish the canopy and hang it and my mom is finishing her mobile up! I was productive today and washed her swings cover and once it's dried I will put it back on.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks for the update, Destiny! Good luck to you, especially if they induce you! :flower: Keep us posted!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I pray that she will be able to stay just a bit longer for you. I would bring along the bags too just incase ;) Like Bella mentioned keep us posted :hugs:

Sounds like though the nursery is coming along nicely.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destiny thanks for checking in! Have been thinking about you and little Adrianna :hugs: Yes please keep us updated regardless of the results. Hope baby bean can stay in there!!


----------



## Destinyk

Hey ladies thanks for the well wishes, ultrasound showed very little growth but NST was good. I am set to be induced tomorrow, they are calling me later today to set a time to come in.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow! Nervous? Excited? Tomorrow! That's so soon! :haha:

I'm sure you will be great! :hugs: I can't wait to see pics of little Adrianna!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Destinyk said:


> Hey ladies thanks for the well wishes, ultrasound showed very little growth but NST was good. I am set to be induced tomorrow, they are calling me later today to set a time to come in.

:hugs: Good luck dear, this is the best thing for her. Looks like you will be the first in the group! I have heard lots of positive induction stories


----------



## Destinyk

Bella definitely a mixture of both but I'm sure tomorrow or tonight will be when the nerves really kick in. I may not be able to sleep which I need to do a lot of! My mom left work as soon as I called her and is now on the way up to us. Doc said there is nothing to gain leaving her in and potentially a lot to lose.

Daisy thank you and I guess your right! Wasn't expecting that. Had a feeling they'd induce but I definitely didn't think tomorrow I thought next week if anything!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well if they feel she is better off being out at this point then I guess that is best. I hope all the best for you tomorrow. Keep us apprised if you can. Can't wait to see your little bundle!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

GL Destiny! :hugs: I"m sure everything will go fine


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thinking of you, Destiny!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

going to meet my baby, waters just went in a huge gush and having strong contractions

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy hope you are doing well!!

Adriana was born 2/27/16 at 3:15 am
5.5 pounds and 19.5 inches long
She latched like a champ her first time!

Will give birth details in another post later
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## allforthegirl

Destiny~ OMG she is gorgeous!! So teeny tiny. Love it!! Gosh now I just want my LO in my arms. I hope you are feeling well, and recovering well. <3
:wohoo:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl thank you, D will be in your arms very soon!!

Birth story is as follows!
11:30 pm on Thursday February 24 I was checked into my labor and delivery room. They checked my cervix and I was 1cm dilated and hardly effaced. They inserted a foley bulb to stretch me to 4cm and a vaginal pill to ripen the cervix at 2:30 am on Friday February 25. Contractions were hard and constant, every 2-3 minutes. At 2:30 pm after 12 hours of constant contractions, no sleep, vomiting and horrible back pain I caved and got my epidural. I decided to get the epidural for several reasons. One I hadn't got any sleep since Wednesday night and I was exhausted, not only that but when they check me at 12:00 pm I was still not even 4cm this was very discouraging for me considering all the pain I was in with hardly any progress I still had a long way to go and I was running on little to no energy. Also in the event of an emergency c section the only way DH would've been allowed inside was if I had an epi already and all they would have to do was up the dosage, otherwise they would have to put me out with general anesthesia and DH wouldn't have been allowed inside for that because I'd be under. Last but not least I would've had nothing in me by the time it was time to push. Anywho after the epi went in I felt great because I was able to sleep and got some much needed rest. By 4:30 pm I was finally 4cm dilated and 70% effaced. They removed the foley bulb and allowed me to continue contracting with just the pill they had inserted with the bulb as I was still contracting every 2-3 minutes and sometimes every minute. When those contractions finally slowed at 9:30 they gave me the pitocin I fell asleep at some point and woke up sometime after 3am on Saturday February 27, I told my mom and DH she felt really low and to get the nurse right now, when the doctor and nurse came in and checked me I was 10cm and Adrianna's head was right there! They all rushed to get everything ready and with two contractions and four pushes our baby girl was here! It was totally crazy but totally worth it and I would do it all over again in a heart beat.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

ladies

Zodi Irie Sky turned :blue: at 23:24 26 Feb 2016.
He is 5 lb 14.5 oz 19.5 in and perfect. Will be posting his 6.5 hr birth story on my parenting journal in my signature later.... He is asleep in my arms now :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

thank you for all your support


----------



## allforthegirl

Such a great reward after all that work hey?? Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

destiny she is a beauty. Sounds like a long time to be in labor but glad the pushing stage was short! Have you been able to stop staring?


----------



## Blessedheart

Destinyk said:


> Daisy hope you are doing well!!
> 
> Adriana was born 2/27/16 at 3:15 am
> 5.5 pounds and 19.5 inches long
> She latched like a champ her first time!
> 
> Will give birth details in another post later

Oh my, she is so beautiful. Congrats DestinyK. Teary-eyed here. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Blessedheart

DaisyDreamer said:


> ladies
> 
> Zodi Irie Sky turned :blue: at 23:24 26 Feb 2016.
> He is 5 lb 14.5 oz 19.5 in and perfect. Will be posting his 6.5 hr birth story on my parenting journal in my signature later.... He is asleep in my arms now :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> thank you for all your support

You ladies are going to turn me into a weeping mess. Congrats DaisyDreamer. I'm really happy for you. It's been wonderful being on this journey with you. I wish you the very best with your LO and OH.


----------



## Blessedheart

I've been having contractions almost every hour for about a week now. I had to go in early Thursday morning because the contractions were about 5 minutes apart. Alas, I wasn't dilated at all and the contractions were not strong enough. I've also been feeling out of sorts. I just wish she'll get here already. I'm quite envious of DestinyK and DaisyDreamer


----------



## BellaRosa8302

CONGRATULATIONS to both Destiny & Daisy!!!! SO excited for you both! :yipee: :wohoo:

Destiny, she's beautiful! Daisy, I can't wait to see pictures! <3


----------



## allforthegirl

Well ladies i lost a tiny bit of my plug last night. It was more the size of a pea, but i am going to take it for the win.:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awesome, allforthegirl! :happydance: I've been having the same - we're so close!!! Still alternating between feeling panicky or somewhat confident when I think of labor... not sure if I'm ready for it to start yet! (Except for the whole body-falling-apart-feeling-like-crap bit :haha: ).


----------



## Destinyk

Thank you ladies! Sorry I've not been posting I've been checking on you though! 

Daisy definitely not!

Adrianna is still doing great breastfeeding and we have been cosleeping, which makes feeding her every three hours easier :haha: . Didn't think I'd end up cosleeping but I can't convince myself to be away from her! She is such a good baby and hardly ever cries

Her first pediatric appointment was yesterday they took blood and tested for bilirubin which was 4.4 at birth and now 8.6. Doctor suggested exposing her to sun so I've been taking her for 5 minute walks a few times a day. Other than that it went really well. She lost 5 ounces so she is now 5 pounds even, hopefully from now on she will only gain weight. Changing pediatricians though I found her quite rude. Adrianna was fussing and crying during the check up at one point because well she rather sleep then be poked and prodded and she literally asked me for a pacifier basically telling me to get her to shut up. Common sense breastfeeding = no pacifier, atleast for now! She also sent us to the public bathroom to change her dirty diaper after looking thoroughly disgusted that she would dare poop in her presence when I could've easily changed her in the room but she didn't want 'a mess'. When I got back she says oh I thought you were going to take a long time to change her because it's your first like I'm stupid or something so I simply replied it's not my first diaper change. Anywho I think she noted how annoyed I was towards the end because she started to try to be nicer. All I know is I'm not going back!

Hope things start picking up for everyone still waiting for their bundles :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Bella~ yeah my OB doesn't think I will last until next week.... :happydance: 

Destiny~ Glad everything is going well with Adrianna. I can't believe your Ped was so rude. I would switch too.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Blessedheart when she comes the wait will seem like nothing.

Zodi just peed on me. Guess I need to do a better diaper :dohh:

still precious though


----------



## Blessedheart

My little princess arrived at 6.30 pm GMT+1 after several hours of intense labour. She's doing great and I'm grateful to have her here.


----------



## Destinyk

Blessedheart congratulations! Hope you are doing well also


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Blessed that is so awesome! Glad you two are well.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destiny, she sounds awful! Def get a new pediatrician! Mine was SO good for DD... even asked me how I was doing postpartum. Much better options out there!

Allforthegirl - YAY!!!! :)

Daisy - Are are you pointing his penis down in his diaper & making sure his penis is always covered with a diaper or wipe? Baby boys are known to pee the second they feel cool air! Good luck!

Blessed - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

AFM, Went home from work early yesterday because I literally felt like Jacob was going to fall out of me while I was walking to get my students. The pain/pressure was INTENSE! I fully expected to be back at work today, but I woke up at 3 AM feeling like maybe I was going into labor... I had a painful contraction that wrapped around my back, followed by many constant tightenings, nausea, shakiness, diarrhea (Sorry for the TMI) and was really cold. Contractions finally tapered off and I was EXHAUSTED! Finally was able to go back to sleep, but DH's alarm went off about 20 minutes later (and every 10 minutes after that) so I'm exhausted. Have continued with LOTS of BH today. Might be having a baby this weekend, we'll see! So, in the meantime, I'm trying to tie up loose ends - pack the hospital bag, install the carseat, finish the nurse's gift, etc. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## allforthegirl

Bella sounds promising:thumbup: 

Afm no more plug, just sick, and sore. I have heard conflicting info that colds can be a sign of impending labour and other say that baby will wait for you to feel better first.... :shrug: Also my ticker thinks baby will here 3days :haha:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

congrats blessedheart!

Bella, :hugs: hope you are getting close and LO comes on a weekend for you or some time early in the AM during the week. Sorry your OB won't write you time off, every pregnancy is different and very hard for some women. I don't think every woman should work up til their due date, that's insanity. Also, I changed Zodi in a sunny window today and he hardly fussed at all. Though he did pee :dohh: but that's my boy for ya :haha:

Allforthegirl, I hope you get some more signs too. It's barely March and we've just got you and Bella left now :)


----------



## Destinyk

Bella and Allforthegirl I am hoping your babies don't keep you waiting much longer! Crazy to think we've all come this far together :)


----------



## Jessica28

I am still in the group...just don't post much. Baby due march 19th but possible c-section on or around the 12th


----------



## allforthegirl

:thumbup:


----------



## Destinyk

Jessica glad to hear your still part of the group, hope you and baby are well


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks... waiting for an appointment now. It looks like I will need a scheduled c-section. So hoping for a date today. All is well otherwise but I feel so huge and uncmfortable! We stayed team yellow but I am betting on a girl.


----------



## allforthegirl

Why are they thinking c-section?


----------



## Jessica28

Baby is breech... scheduled for Monday (14th)


----------



## Destinyk

Jessica I hope your csection is as gentle as possible on you. Meeting your baby will be wonderful :)

Happy to announce that Adrianna's weight check came in at 5 pounds 11 ounces! She had went down to 5 pounds so I'm super happy :D


----------



## allforthegirl

WTG Adrianna!! She is a champ!:flower: and WTG momma!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Jessica28 said:


> Baby is breech... scheduled for Monday (14th)

they aren't going to try and turn baby first?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Good job mama, sure does feel good when baby is doing well

jessica, WSS ^ won't they try to turn baby first? Have you looked into Spinning Babies website?


----------



## Destinyk

Thought I'd give a little update on Adrianna :) she's is doing great especially with breastfeeding. I use to have to wake her every three hours to eat but now she does it on her own and sometimes only and hour or two has passed between feedings. I've gotten to know her signs so she hardly has to cry for food except at night because well mommas passed out and doesn't see her sucking her fingers and such. Actually she doesn't cry for much of anything only when she's really hungry or when she doesn't want to be bothered with a diaper change :haha: though she's gotten better with that but other than that she just makes cute little noises and faces. She sleeps through the night unless she's hungry and I'm amazed at how heavy of a sleeper she is I mean literally she could sleep through a war, which is a relief since I have two dogs that like to bark at anything and everything. Her unbilical stump has already fallen off and she's turned over to her side from tummy and from laying on her back twice and she's lifted her head and held it up for two seconds many times. I dread starting school now because it's going to be so hard for me to leave her :( AFM I'm doing really really well, it never stung to pee or anything and I don't feel sore at all. The bleeding slows and then picks up a little and the cycle repeats. I see my original midwife for postpartum checks since I was able to have a vaginal birth which is nice! I see her this coming Tuesday for my two week check, in hoping she says my two stitches have healed and gives me the green light for some er cuddling with DH because I'm getting kind of antsy! :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Man all you ladies wanting to dtd so soon after birth are crazy :haha: I always was so uncomfortable I didn't want ANYTHING in or around my bits :rofl:

Glad that you are doing well though Destiny. Sounds like you and Adrianna are a great team. :flower:


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl haha! I can totally understand I really do I thought I'd be so uncomfortable that I wouldn't even want to think about anything near my bits but maybe because she was smaller she didn't do as much damage ? :shrug: who knows but I definitely don't want to try it without ok from mw first, don't want to be scarred for life after a bad experience :haha:

Thank you, it's amazing how much you can love someone. You just don't know until you have a child how much you can love.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yeah I tried and know that it effing hurts after for me. Even if the out side bits are good....it is the inside that is whole different story. Though I know that many don't ever have issues, so maybe you'll be good :winkwink: Plus I just don't dtd while bleeding....can't stand it.

Yes it is quite amazing the love we can have for them.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Glad to hear you are doing well Destiny! Zodi is lifting his head up too, some times when I burp him he lifts up and turns and lands right on my lip and starts suckling :haha: OH thinks it's strange but I think it's cute. And I'm glad that he's not the only one that cries during diaper changes :( Hate hearing the sound but other than that and hunger he is good too, also a very heavy sleeper.

Sounds like you are doing so brilliantly! I hope your two week check goes well and you and OH can get back to it, (tmi) OH and I DTD a two days ago and other than being more sensitive where I tore it went well :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica28

They didn't try and turn the baby... apparently it is a big baby and very little room to turn. I have my pre-admission tomorrow morning and at 8 am on Monday, I should see my little rainbow. All are convinced it is a boy but my gut tells me it is another little girly... we shall see!


----------



## allforthegirl

Gl Jessica I pray all goes easy-peasy


----------



## Destinyk

Daisy that is cute! Trust me Zodi is not the only one who prefers to sit in his bodily fluids then have his diaper changed :haha: but she is slowly crying for less time and not as intensely. I'm glad to hear DTD was overall pleasant I hope I'm as lucky!!

Jessica good luck and I hope your recovery is quick! Can't wait to see what color your bump turns!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Jessica GL on Monday can't wait for an update

Zodi is doing well with the combi-feeding, on Tues he goes back to see if he's gained any weight. Such a trooper

Is it just me or has Bella been MIA for a minute?


----------



## Destinyk

Glad to hear zodis doing well, hope his appt goes well. I was also just thinking Bella has been awful quiet. Maybe Jacob has made his grand entrance !


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh man I think I may be the last one in this group to have their baby....


----------



## Destinyk

Allforthegirl only time will tell and if you are you know what they say, save the best for last! ;) :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

LOL! Hi ladies! You guessed it! I'm usually on BnB on my work computer (because IMO it's so much easier on a computer than on a phone). 

Jacob Henrik was born 2 weeks early, at 10:57 PM on March 7, 2016! Long story short, my waters were leaking & I had to be induced. I was already 5 cm dilated. They gave me pitocin at 10:05 PM & he was out at 10:57 PM. No pain meds! Baby boy was 8 lbs, 11.6 ounces (huge for 2 weeks early) & 20.5 inches long! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Destinyk

Bella congrats!! My brothers birthday is the 7th :) big healthy boy! Hope your both doing well


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thank you! Funny, I had a crazy feeling he might come on the 7th! DH & my anniversary is the 7th of August & DD's bday is the 7th of May! All our important family dates are the 7th :) Unfortunately, he shares a birthday with my aunt & DH's cousin's daughter. But, we have a ton of March birthdays in our families, so avoiding every birthday is near impossible. Oh well. :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Congrats on your big boy! And yay for your med-free labor

allforthegirl :hugs: Declan will come when he is ready


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Bella he is so lovely! That was a really fast labour!! :shock: Glad you are doing well.

AFM i am thinking I will be having an overdue baby. :shrug: He just seems so comfy in there :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

Bella what a coincidence of your family's special days, it's cute! Can't wait to see pics of your little man and I hope Madelyn is adjusting well!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thank you! Madelyn is absolutely in love with her brother, whom she refers to as "my Jacob." :haha: thought I posted a pic with my birth story, but here's another! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allforthegirl

So lovely


----------



## Destinyk

Bella oh it didn't show up for me! So cute about Madelyn and omg he is precious look at those cheeks!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Look at those chunky cheeks :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks ladies!!!! :) how are you all doing??


----------



## Destinyk

Bella doing super well how about you?

Had my two week post partum today and Adrianna is weighing 6 pounds 8 ounces!! So excited!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bella doing well. At our 2 week check up Zodi only gained a half ounce from the one week :( so over the weekend we did supplementing with breast milk and formula--poor guy is backed up from the dairy UGH--and today he has gained a whole half pound from Friday. So we are both excited to EBF again. Other than that we have had some fun and tears over getting to know each other. He likes to cluster feed!

Physically I am not sore anymore and my bleeding has mostly stopped :thumbup: I have actually gotten a lot done today for the first time PP---just general housework but it feels good to slowly integrate back to normal life now that I'm not gigantic/adjusting to mommyhood. My back hurts often but I'm hoping to start yoga here soon again and my body I must say looks pretty darn good for being 18 days PP :) I only have stretchies on the tops of my thighs, some how they all missed my tummy


Bella how are you adjusting to two children? Glad that Madelyn is loving Jacob! Hopefully the trend continues


----------



## BellaRosa8302

DaisyDreamer said:


> Bella doing well. At our 2 week check up Zodi only gained a half ounce from the one week :( so over the weekend we did supplementing with breast milk and formula--poor guy is backed up from the dairy UGH--and today he has gained a whole half pound from Friday. So we are both excited to EBF again. Other than that we have had some fun and tears over getting to know each other. He likes to cluster feed!
> 
> Physically I am not sore anymore and my bleeding has mostly stopped :thumbup: I have actually gotten a lot done today for the first time PP---just general housework but it feels good to slowly integrate back to normal life now that I'm not gigantic/adjusting to mommyhood. My back hurts often but I'm hoping to start yoga here soon again and my body I must say looks pretty darn good for being 18 days PP :) I only have stretchies on the tops of my thighs, some how they all missed my tummy
> 
> 
> Bella how are you adjusting to two children? Glad that Madelyn is loving Jacob! Hopefully the trend continues

Oh no! That's worrisome! Glad formula helped & you're back to EBF! Lucky you, skipping the stretch marks! :thumbup:

AFM, EBFing here too. Nips are finally starting to toughen up to that newborn latch! :happydance: DD has had an odd preference for my left side for MONTHS so hasn't nursed on the right & I had a bit of "nipple trauma" on the right side - pretty intense pain every feed from that side... But we've been using APNO, (all purpose nipple ountment) working hard on our latch & it's slowly starting to feel better! 

To answer your question, I love being a mommy again! I feel like I've mostly skipped baby blues this time around. Maddy is just SO excited & lives Jacob so much. She has acted out here & there, but she has never shown anything but love & pride in regard to her brother. The hardest part for me is making sure I give her time with me too. Tough with a cluster feeding newborn. Let's just say my ring sling is my new best friend!


----------



## Destinyk

Today my goal is to find a new pediatrician for Adrianna I can't push it off any longer as her 1 month check up is coming up quickly! Still feeling good DH and I DTD the night before last and last night and it was a pleasant experience besides the beginning part and I was kinda nervous but it turned out well! I've got 5pounds to shed to be back to pre pregnancy so maybe I'll start some exercises soon. Haven't been to worried about that though, been more busy enjoying my baby and family. Like Daisy I got lucky and didn't get any stretch marks, we'll see if I'm as lucky next time :haha: . Overall no post partum blues, the first few days home I did feel at night time a little down in the dumps but nothing significant and it's passed so that's a plus :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad everyone is doing well, and settling into motherhood smoothly.

AFM I am still waiting around for my pumpkin to come. though the way I am trying to look at it is that everyday more is one more day closer as the end is close no matter what!


----------



## Blessedheart

Congrats Bella. He's such a cutie. Good to know you and your babies are doing well Destiny and Daisy. 

Annabel is doing well. We have some issues with latching which makes my nipples hurt so I alternate between breastfeeding directly and expressing milk for bottle feeding. She's got her days and nights mixed up because she sleeps through the day and stays awake at night. I hope that changes soon. 

All the best Allforthegirl and Jessica


----------



## Jessica28

My bump turned pink n March 14th! Harmony Rae was delivered by c-section and weighed 7lbs 11oz and 19.75 inches long. We have only been home 1 day so trying to settle into a routine...will post more later (with a pic!)


----------



## Blessedheart

Jessica28 said:


> My bump turned pink n March 14th! Harmony Rae was delivered by c-section and weighed 7lbs 11oz and 19.75 inches long. We have only been home 1 day so trying to settle into a routine...will post more later (with a pic!)

Congrats. Welcome to team pink


----------



## Destinyk

Jessica congrats hope you both are doing well!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Jessica. 

I'm still pg. :coffee:


----------



## Destinyk

Hard to believe Adrianna is 1 month tomorrow, feeling very blessed. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Destinyk

Had Adrianna's one month wellness check everything was perfect and she's at 7lbs 15 ounces :O :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hi sorry I've been MIA.

Had my birthday on Easter which turned into a nice relaxing night in. Zodi seemed extra well-behaved that day ;) IL's came over with a nice vest for me and a sweet Moses basket for Zodi. MIL made sheets and mattress for a wicker basket she carried OH and his sister around when they were babies in Africa. Very cool and thoughtful.

We went to the beach this past weekend! Very nice to get away for a little while and LO was just a dream. He is growing up so fast; yesterday he smiled, twice! Definite lip curling and crinkly eyes :cloud9: :cloud9:

We have decided to stop going to GP for weight checks. We figure they cause me more stress than anything about my supply and his weight etc and that's not good. He is growing into his clothes, has plenty of wet nappies, is reaching milestones and is definitely more alert. So I don't need to be scared by docs with their "failure to thrive" words. He's gaining at his own pace. And WIC weighs him at every appointment each month, that's enough for me and OH :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I hope we are all doing ok :)


----------

